# (Spoilers) POPSUGAR Must Have May 2013



## kitnmitns (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't have my box for this month yet but I am already thinking ahead ;-) sooo... May flowers?


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 10, 2013)

My guess is there will be a bronzer of some sort in this box, beach towel, foot scrub to get feet ready for sandal season, maybe a brimmed hat (the ky derby is in may) but who knows.


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 10, 2013)

I feel like we always have the best speculations for what the boxes should contain... And yet we're rarely right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think popsugar should stalk our forum to see what their consumers want! Ahem.. With that being said... I would love a brighter polish color since that is on trend for summer and it's not something I would buy myself, flip flops? (Not sure if they know our sizes though), beach towel, keeping my fingers crossed for makeup, maybe a cute tumbler?, maybe we'll finally get an entertainment item this month unless they cut that from their boxes..?


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 10, 2013)

I just signed up for my first Popsugar must have box! I'm excited for May!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Starlet (Apr 10, 2013)

I am a little nervous about it being a month when they have a special edition box going out. I hope that doesn't impact the quality of the normal box.


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 10, 2013)

It better not! I decided that if May doesn't wow me I'm going to cancel and add a second birchbox sub


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope the beauty item is sunscreen or a foot item. A good book to read during the summer would be nice too.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 11, 2013)

I like the beachtowel idea. It seems like they always have some blah need it for household maintenance item, so maybe a mop head? I kid I kid, I'd be so annoyed, but it would be in line with the garment bag and detergent


----------



## Jenniferrr (Apr 11, 2013)

i'm hoping this is a WOW box to make up for the let down april. i hope it's totally summer fun, and the luxury box has no effect on it.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 11, 2013)

Just subscribing for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 11, 2013)

updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (Apr 12, 2013)

Update me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Starlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am a little nervous about it being a month when they have a special edition box going out. I hope that doesn't impact the quality of the normal box.


 I think December's box has been my favorite to date! (of course, I joined in October after THE box).


----------



## SammieHammie (Apr 12, 2013)

I cancelled after March's box. It didn't wow me enough to justify spending $35 that I didn't really have in my budget. Although I still get excited to see what everyone gets. If the boxes improve, I might sign up for July's as a birthday gift to myself.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 12, 2013)

I changed my mind. I cancelled my subscription.


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 12, 2013)

Me too! I literally cancelled about 5 minutes ago. May resub again in the future, but as of late the boxes have not been worth it to me.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Me too! I literally cancelled about 5 minutes ago. May resub again in the future, but as of late the boxes have not been worth it to me.


 Great minds think alike. We canceled at about the same time. Maybe PopSugar will get the idea and improve their boxes.


----------



## IffB (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, it was time....canceled mine, too.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if they ever sold out April, or did they just take it down to sell May? It seems like they have lost a ton of customers. :-(


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if they ever sold out April, or did they just take it down to sell May? It seems like they have lost a ton of customers. :-(


 I'm guessing they just took it down because when I emailed CS, they told me they had an overwhelming negative response to April's box. I tried to cancel like crazy but they STILL sent me the April box and for now, I'm going to wait for May before I completely write them off. I'm super sad because I really love this type of thing but I won't be able to justify it if I really don't like anything in the box like I did for April.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 13, 2013)

I would love something for cold drinks like a reuseable tumbler! May is my birth month so I'm sticking around as a treat to myself. Maybe a cute floral item for spring, like a scarf or headband? Or iced tea bags?


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 13, 2013)

I canceled when I got my April box last Tuesday because I was so disappointed. Well, I resubscribed last night - What is wrong with me? I have no willpower. If you guys are on the fence about resubscribing the promo code TAKE25 ($25 off 6 months) still works. I figured this brings the price under $30 per month (I was paying $37 monthly). I hope the May box contains a bronzer, a fitness item (maybe a reusable water bottle), and something I can or will want to actually eat. I'm afraid if they send a beach towel it will be thin and cheap with a huge popsugar logo on it.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope the May box contains a bronzer, a fitness item (maybe a reusable water bottle), and something I can or will want to actually eat. I'm afraid if they send a *beach towel it will be thin and cheap with a huge popsugar logo on it.*


 LOL!

I might give them one more month to wow me. IF I re-sub I will use the $5 off code for the month-to-month subscription.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe I'll try that promo code for a six month. Any idea how long it's good for?


----------



## elissan (Apr 15, 2013)

Update me


----------



## nancy771 (Apr 16, 2013)

*subbing to thread


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok...May....here are my guesses/ideas:


Spring/Summer/beach tote/purse
Summer beach read/book

Blush/lip gloss/makeup
Candle or straw or bamboo placemats
Headband or barrettes/bobby pins, maybe fitness related
Body splash
Beach hat or ball cap
Pedicure tools and polish, foot/body salt scrub
Hair styling products or shampoo or hair brush
Fancy jelly or spreads for breakfast

Yoga accessories or outdoor exercise items maybe headphones/earbuds
Flavored water
Movie tickets to summer blockbusters


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok...May....here are my guesses/ideas:
> 
> ...


 Ann, can you be the curator of the May box? I unofficially nominate you


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ann, can you be the curator of the May box? I unofficially nominate you


 Sure, I'll get started on it.


----------



## IffB (Apr 18, 2013)

Sucker me resubbed PSMH  with the code _Take10_ off 3 months - there is always at least one item I like in every box, so I took the $85 gamble for 3 more months worth of dreams and spoilers...still cheaper than the Summer Box that I managed not to get!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 18, 2013)

Do you have to be a new subscriber? Or can we resub w the code?


----------



## IffB (Apr 18, 2013)

I cancelled my subscription then resubbed a week later from my original account using the code.  My referrals are still showing, too!


----------



## Cate88 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a guess! April Showers Bring May Flowers... I'm going to suggest it may include one of those pots that already has soil and seeds for you to plant and put on your windowsill. I've gotten so many from Weddings and Baby Showers lol

But yes, last month was a little bit dissapointing for me. I'm giving it one more month. You can't please everyone every time!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm hoping for a really cushy beach towel, or maybe one of those roll-up beach mats.  Good SPF would be nice, or maybe an FTD gift card towards flowers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'd love a little memory stick with new music on it, like a spring party playlist.  Spring makeup is always good, and maybe a hair accessory?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 18, 2013)

I just hope it's better than last months


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 18, 2013)

I could totally go for one of those jeweled headbands, something I'd never buy for myself but wouldn't mind trying. Or silver linings playbook...I really wanna see that but doubt they'd include a DVD?


----------



## KayEss (Apr 18, 2013)

> I could totally go for one of those jeweled headbands, something I'd never buy for myself but wouldn't mind trying. Or silver linings playbook...I really wanna see that but doubt they'd include a DVD?


 Well they have included exercise DVDs before so it's not that crazy of an idea.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 19, 2013)

POPSUGAR has just announced the POPSUGAR Must Have May box will have a special surprise for 10 POPSUGAR subscribers- the Clare Vivier Foldover Deluxe Clutch! Love that I already have a (sort of) spoiler!


----------



## JessP (Apr 19, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> POPSUGAR has just announced the POPSUGAR Must Have May box will have a special surprise for 10 POPSUGAR subscribers- the Clare Vivier Foldover Deluxe Clutch! Love that I already have a (sort of) spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ooh exciting! I hope we all get that surprise!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 19, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

POPSUGAR has just announced the POPSUGAR Must Have May box will have a special surprise for 10 POPSUGAR subscribers- the Clare Vivier Foldover Deluxe Clutch! Love that I already have a (sort of) spoiler!


OOH, I love the turquoise one!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> POPSUGAR has just announced the POPSUGAR Must Have May box will have a special surprise for 10 POPSUGAR subscribers- the Clare Vivier Foldover Deluxe Clutch! Love that I already have a (sort of) spoiler!
> OMG!  That is so awesome!


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> POPSUGAR has just announced the POPSUGAR Must Have May box will have a special surprise for 10 POPSUGAR subscribers- the Clare Vivier Foldover Deluxe Clutch! Love that I already have a (sort of) spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Wow those are so pretty would love one but I'm definitely not lucky :-( I don't have any clutches come to think of it...just crossbodys/satchels/hobos... A clutch would be wonderful


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> POPSUGAR has just announced the POPSUGAR Must Have May box will have a special surprise for 10 POPSUGAR subscribers- the Clare Vivier Foldover Deluxe Clutch! Love that I already have a (sort of) spoiler!
> 
> ooh-that would be great!   just bought 3 of these a couple of weeks ago in a couple of different color and sizes and really love them.


----------



## nancy771 (Apr 19, 2013)

How do you feel resub with your same account. Enter the same info and it recognizes it?



> I cancelled my subscription then resubbed a week later from my original account using the code. Â My referrals are still showing, too!Â


----------



## IffB (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, just sign in with your email address and password and re-sub!


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh, my sub is up after the May box....hopefully the codes will still be around then. I love getting the boxes...and a little extra off would really encourage me to keep going with them, even though I was a tad dissappointed last month


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Apr 20, 2013)

http://musthave.popsugar.com/29540792
So happy!!


----------



## Eleda (Apr 20, 2013)

Sometime ago when they sent their first feedback survey, I gave this idea of random subscriber givaways in the boxes. I wonder if they read it? I also asked about that Moleskine notebook and they said they will pass this idea to their team. Fingers crossed for PS Moleskine in the next boxes


----------



## mckondik (Apr 20, 2013)

That would be so nice to win!


----------



## nancy771 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hopefully someone here gets it!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sometime ago when they sent their first feedback survey, I gave this idea of random subscriber givaways in the boxes. I wonder if they read it? I also asked about that Moleskine notebook and they said they will pass this idea to their team. Fingers crossed for PS Moleskine in the next boxes


 Here's to hoping!  I collect Moleskines - I use them to art journal and I'd love a PS Moleskine.  Right now I'm working in two new ones I got from the Rodin Museum.


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 20, 2013)

Think well get the boxes by Mother's Day


----------



## hlwood (Apr 21, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 21, 2013)

Luv luv that clutch- best wishes to all you gals- we deserve it ;-)


----------



## KayEss (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Think well get the boxes by Mother's Day


 Based on how early PopSugar has been shipping lately, it's looking likely. Although their limited edition box might delay things a bit if their focus is diverted.


----------



## nancy771 (Apr 22, 2013)

they have the mens summer edition box up for sale on the site.


----------



## nancy771 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm a sucker. I cancelled my month to month but signed up for the 3 month prepaid and it came to $85. I wasn't so much a fan of april and march box but it is  my favorite sub still. I wish I would have figured out the cancelling and resubbing with promo code thing every month but oh well. $85 is better then what I was paying, $105 for 3 months. I sent them some feedback a week ago or so and they said they appreciated my feedback and they said that I was going to LOVE the may box so we shall see!


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 22, 2013)

> I sent them some feedback a week ago or so and they said they appreciated my feedback and they said that I was going to LOVE the may box so we shall see!


 I hope so! I've noticed several previous boxes include items with pop in the product or company name. So today looking through the ulta advertisement I saw two items with pop in the name that I would love for the May box. Smashbox pop of pink and Pop beauty makeup


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 22, 2013)

winning the clutch would be fun! it's my birthday in may! I bet we can all figure out who won them by the weight of the boxes!! there is nothing you ladies can't figure out!!!


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 22, 2013)

Same here!



> winning the clutch would be fun! it's my birthday in may! I bet we can all figure out who won them by the weight of the boxes!! there is nothing you ladies can't figure out!!!


----------



## elbowglitter (Apr 22, 2013)

I actually hope there isn't bronzer or sunless tanner.  I'm such a pale, pale girl that both of those are wasted on me.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elbowglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually hope there isn't bronzer or sunless tanner.  I'm such a pale, pale girl that both of those are wasted on me.


 Yep, I hate tanning products. I'm so pale that it's near impossible to get me "golden," so it's kind of worthless.

I can also imagine this being useless for people with darker skin. I guess not everything appeals to all subscribers but it seems like a bad idea to send something out that people won't be able to use based on factors out of their control (natural skin color).


----------



## tulosai (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It better not! I decided that if May doesn't wow me I'm going to cancel and add a second birchbox sub


 Yeah, May is my do or die month too.  I like this box but do not love it- I've been subbed since Jan and the only box I loved was Feb.  I initially hated Jan but have actually found good use for the yoga ball so can't really complain anymore about that month as I got a good value (I also loved the epicuren lip balm and hot cocoa they sent that month).  March was totally forgettable to me though I think I remember liking it at the time.  I literally can't remember a single item that was in it. Oh wait, the laundress detergent, which I used last night and actually do like and that amazeballs mascara.  So I guess in a way March was a hit but I could have just gotten that stuff on my own.

April really was the worst month for me.  I think it needed another item to round it out as has been discussed ad nauseum in the April thread.  I did/do like the kai but nothing in there was something I'd ever have picked for myself.

So basically- May is their last chance month for me.  I'll have given them almost half a year at that point. While I've liked the boxes, I subbed because the boxes from last year WOWED me, and of all of the ones I've gotten, only Feb. has come close to doing that.  So... if I'm not wowed... I am going to get a cat and suck up the $30/month pet fee my building will make me pay.  I've been trying to justify the fee (you also have to pay if the pet does damage so it is like come ON- they say it is rent for the pet but I could have my bf move in for $0 a month so it is weird to me) but if I just drop PS I can be like well, it's less than what I was paying for my PS box anyway.


----------



## Cate88 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elbowglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually hope there isn't bronzer or sunless tanner.  I'm such a pale, pale girl that both of those are wasted on me.


Oh gosh me either! I have very fair skin, and I embrace it lol I don't tan at all, I don't even attempt to do any spray tans or anything like that. I end up looking orange, and it makes my skin oily, no matter if it's "oil free." Just not worth it.


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Same here!


 Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* 


winning the clutch would be fun! it's my birthday in may! I bet we can all figure out who won them by the weight of the boxes!! there is nothing you ladies can't figure out!!!
yay taurus!! lets hope this bag has a fun beach bag in it maybe?


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 23, 2013)

> Oh gosh me either! I have very fair skin, and I embrace it lol I don't tan at all, I don't even attempt to do any spray tans or anything like that. I end up looking orange, and it makes my skin oily, no matter if it's "oil free." Just not worth it.


 I'm another person who wouldn't want the faux tan stuff. I'm proud to be be pale. I tan pretty easily so it's took some work to be this pale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm mega pale and I gave up those tanning sprays a long time ago. It was always a disaster! I did however use Jergens Natural Glow this year for a wedding a few weeks ago. It was a little streaky, but better than nothing!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm mega pale and I gave up those tanning sprays a long time ago. It was always a disaster! I did however use Jergens Natural Glow this year for a wedding a few weeks ago. It was a little streaky, but better than nothing!


 Funny thing, this is actually the only self-tanner that didn't make me look orange, and I managed to fix the streaks over time with daily use.

I really embrace my pasty complexion, but during the summer months when everyone is sporting sun-kissed skin this is probably my only way of warding off those nosy relatives that keep asking why I never go outside (which isn't true, SPF 80 kktx!).


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, it's so nice to know I'm not alone in my pasty complexion! LOL Like all of you have said, the self tanners just look weird on me. I did find one ages ago that I tried on my face and it wasn't bad but then you have to reapply every few days and I just have no time for that.

To those who canceled and resubbed with a code, which one did you use? I know some of them will say they are only for new customers but if you canceled then you aren't a current customer, right?


----------



## JessP (Apr 25, 2013)

I have high hopes for the May box (also my birthday month, yay!). While I usually end up enjoying the products once I receive them, I miss the feeling of being 'wowed' from a PS box from the get-go.


----------



## nancy771 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Wow, it's so nice to know I'm not alone in my pasty complexion! LOL Like all of you have said, the self tanners just look weird on me. I did find one ages ago that I tried on my face and it wasn't bad but then you have to reapply every few days and I just have no time for that. To those who canceled and resubbed with a code, which one did you use? I know some of them will say they are only for new customers but if you canceled then you aren't a current customer, right?


 i got the 3 month subscription and used the code take10


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got the 3 month subscription and used the code take10


 I cancelled in March, and the code doesn't work for me. I wonder if it's because I ordered the Summer fun box...it shows that I have an active account on that line, but all of the other subscriptions say closed. Hmmm...I was thinking of re-subbing. Maybe this is a sign that I shouldn't, lol.


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Wow, it's so nice to know I'm not alone in my pasty complexion! LOL Like all of you have said, the self tanners just look weird on me. I did find one ages ago that I tried on my face and it wasn't bad but then you have to reapply every few days and I just have no time for that. To those who canceled and resubbed with a code, which one did you use? I know some of them will say they are only for new customers but if you canceled then you aren't a current customer, right?


 I canceled my month to month then used TAKE25 - it was $25 off 6 months. I am in CA, so with tax it ended up being $178.20. Hopefully the next 6 months are awesome...


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have high hopes for the May box (also my birthday month, yay!). While I usually end up enjoying the products once I receive them, I miss the feeling of being 'wowed' from a PS box from the get-go.


Yes!  I think that is it exactly.  The PS box was so good at it, and I miss that feeling too.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 25, 2013)

We have a lot of May birthdays on here! (Mine too, and yes, I'm hoping for some good treats from my sub boxes!)


----------



## Shannon28 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes!  I think that is it exactly.  The PS box was so good at it, and I miss that feeling too.


May is my birthday month and I so want to be wowed. I canceled after the march box, but I have a feeling this one will be better. At least I hope so.


----------



## nancy771 (Apr 27, 2013)

Maybe next Saturday or Monday we will have some spoilers! A week and a couple days ladies!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe next Saturday or Monday we will have some spoilers! A week and a couple days ladies!


 Yeah I think I'll wait for spoilers before ordering a May box. This month spoilers were out before they sold out of boxes.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I think I'll wait for spoilers before ordering a May box. This month spoilers were out before they sold out of boxes.


 That is not *super* usual just so you know. At least it didn't used to be. However, I don't think April was a  big hit so they may have had even more cancellations and this may repeat itself.


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have high hopes for the May box (also my birthday month, yay!). While I usually end up enjoying the products once I receive them, I miss the feeling of being 'wowed' from a PS box from the get-go.


 I agree. Honestly, now I have more of a feeling of dread each month when I'm looking for ps spoilers rather than excitement. I keep hanging on but I'm not excited about it anymore, it's more of a 'what if' feeling that keeps me going. Good thing I don't like gambling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. Honestly, now I have more of a feeling of dread each month when I'm looking for ps spoilers rather than excitement. I keep hanging on but I'm not excited about it anymore, it's more of a 'what if' feeling that keeps me going. Good thing I don't like gambling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, I posted this earlier but if this month doesn't wow me I give up. I've only been subbed since Jan but the only WOW box for me was Feb. and I don't think 1/5 is really a high enough 'hit' rate for me to keep going.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is not *super* usual just so you know. At least it didn't used to be. However, I don't think April was a  big hit so they may have had even more cancellations and this may repeat itself.


 Oh okay. I've only been following PS for a month or two. I honestly don't know if I want to sub for May.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 28, 2013)

Just posted on twitter.... May's POPSUGAR Must Have box contains everything you need to kick off your Summer with a party! Our expert editors curated a box to keep you laughing with friends, looking picture perfect, and ready to hit the beach as the temperatures heat up. There's still time to join in time to get the May box â€” order POPSUGAR Must Have now to join in the fun or just check out more details! Any ideas on what it all could be?


----------



## junkiejk (Apr 28, 2013)

Ooohhh. That is very cryptic, and promising?  Laughing ( a dvd?), a cosmetic type product (powder?) for looking picture perfect and a towel?


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just posted on twitter.... May's POPSUGAR Must Have box contains everything you need to kick off your Summer with a party! Our expert editors curated a box to keep you laughing with friends, looking picture perfect, and ready to hit the beach as the temperatures heat up. There's still time to join in time to get the May box â€” order POPSUGAR Must Have now to join in the fun or just check out more details!
> 
> Any ideas on what it all could be?


 That makes me want to order it! Too bad I don't live near a beach lol


----------



## KayEss (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just posted on twitter.... May's POPSUGAR Must Have box contains everything you need to kick off your Summer with a party! Our expert editors curated a box to keep you laughing with friends, looking picture perfect, and ready to hit the beach as the temperatures heat up. There's still time to join in time to get the May box â€” order POPSUGAR Must Have now to join in the fun or just check out more details!
> 
> Any ideas on what it all could be?


 "Laughing with friends??" Hmm that's an interesting one. Maybe a fun game of some kind or a comedy movie?

"Picture perfect" is hard, the only thing that comes to mind is that photo ready airbrush makeup but that would be awfully hard to do because of different skin tones. I would say frames or something but it says "LOOKING" picture perfect, so hmm.

Ready to hit the beach could be sunscreen, a beach towel, water bottle, PopSugar branded beach ball (please no).


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif, *PopSugar branded beach ball (please no).*


 Hahahhaha!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 28, 2013)

I can't think of the name of the product but they have a spray to make your make up last all day, I think it's by urban decay


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 28, 2013)

This box sounds promising so far. Fingers crossed!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 28, 2013)

> I can't think of the name of the product but they have a spray to make your make up last all day, I think it's by urban decay


 Ooh yes I know what you're talking about. That would be amazing!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This box sounds promising so far. Fingers crossed!







.  Super excited for this month now!


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 28, 2013)

Augghh now I'm super tempted to get the May box!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 28, 2013)

Box sounds great &amp; let's not forget 10 lucky boxes will get one of those cute clutches!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 28, 2013)

So glad I'm sticking around for this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Apr 29, 2013)

It sounds like maybe hostess items? Kick off your summer with a party?



> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just posted on twitter.... May's POPSUGAR Must Have box contains everything you need to kick off your Summer with a party! Our expert editors curated a box to keep you laughing with friends, looking picture perfect, and ready to hit the beach as the temperatures heat up. There's still time to join in time to get the May box â€” order POPSUGAR Must Have now to join in the fun or just check out more details!
> 
> Any ideas on what it all could be?


----------



## nancy771 (Apr 29, 2013)

A coupon for a swim suit would be so awesome! But probably not,after all the coupon issues they have had, they probably won't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just don't want self tanner, although a nice sunscreen wouldn't be bad.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 29, 2013)

Swimsuit would be awesome


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 29, 2013)

> Ooohhh. That is very cryptic, and promising?Â  Laughing ( a dvd?), a cosmetic type product (powder?) for looking picture perfect and a towel?


 Sounded promising to me too!! =D


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 29, 2013)

> That makes me want to order it! Too bad I don't live near a beach lol


 Haha I don't either... Landlocked in Kansas! But maybe the pool or a vaca?


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 29, 2013)

> "Laughing with friends??" Hmm that's an interesting one. Maybe a fun game of some kind or a comedy movie? "Picture perfect" is hard, the only thing that comes to mind is that photo ready airbrush makeup but that would be awfully hard to do because of different skin tones. I would say frames or something but it says "LOOKING" picture perfect, so hmm. Ready to hit the beach could be sunscreen, a beach towel, water bottle, PopSugar branded beach ball (please no).


 I first thought of a game too... But a comedy sounds good too! My guess is makeup of some kind. I'd love that! Agh! Please no PS branded ball! Or towel! =/


----------



## wifeandmom (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm super excited about this box! Although I've loved almost everything popsugar has sent so far!


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 29, 2013)

> It sounds like maybe hostess items? Kick off your summer with a party?


 Possibly! Hopefully items that can be used anytime though... I don't host many parties! But maybe this would be incentive to host more. =)


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 29, 2013)

Popsugarbeauty on Instagram had a photo of Bobbi Brown summer collection bronze and pinks 4 days ago... Picture perfect? Looks like glosses, other face products and a nail polish... *edit* now that i look at their other pics I see they have several summer collections listed... Could be anything I guess! Lol


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 29, 2013)

Picture perfect makes me think of smashbox photo op


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 29, 2013)

Would love a shutterfly coupon if they are being literal with the picture perfect comment.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm a sucker that cancelled and re-subscribed. Maybe picture perfect means a camera? I hope no bronzers or self tanners, I'm an NC15 and I can't tan, don't want a fake tan either. A wide brimmed summer hat would be great! Sharing laughs...maybe a pair of movie tickets to a comedy?  Maybe May will be incredible to make up for lackluster past months.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just posted on twitter.... May's POPSUGAR Must Have box contains everything you need to kick off your Summer with a party! Our expert editors curated a box to keep you laughing with friends, looking picture perfect, and ready to hit the beach as the temperatures heat up. There's still time to join in time to get the May box â€” order POPSUGAR Must Have now to join in the fun or just check out more details!
> 
> Any ideas on what it all could be?


 My guesses are:


Non-breakable/plastic margarita or cocktail glasses/cups, or one of the corkcicle things or popsicle making tray/kit or margarita mixes/salts (Summer party)
Some goofy cocktail straws or swizzle sticks for cups (laughing with friends) or photo props like you see in the photobooths (like bowties, mustaches and big lips, etc.)
Lip balm, anti-shine cosmetics or bronzer (looking picture perfect)
Flip flops/floppy sun hat and sunscreen or totebag (hit the beach as temps heat up)
Lemonade mix or margarita...because there is always a food item.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 29, 2013)

I would love a new pair of Havanas


----------



## alliekers (Apr 29, 2013)

For the laughing with friends I am going out on a limb and guessing movie tickets to see The Heat (the Sandra Bullock and Melissa McCarthy comedy opening in June I think). Seems like a movie you'd see with your girlfriends.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the laughing with friends I am going out on a limb and guessing movie tickets to see The Heat (the Sandra Bullock and Melissa McCarthy comedy opening in June I think). Seems like a movie you'd see with your girlfriends.


Oooh I would LOVE that.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 29, 2013)

The spoiler makes me really excited for this box! I hope some of the guesses are correct    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2013)

> For the laughing with friends I am going out on a limb and guessing movie tickets to see The Heat (the Sandra Bullock and Melissa McCarthy comedy opening in June I think). Seems like a movie you'd see with your girlfriends.


 Thinking about this from a box office perspective, I would be shocked if they sent out passes to this one. The studio moved the release date to summer blockbuster season because it was testing really, *really* well. They have no need to promote it through a subscription box. I would look at the release calendar for something a little more under-the-radar and releasing in May rather than the end of June. If I had to guess, I would say that _He's Way More Famous Than You_ (directed by Michael Urie, aka that witchy guy from _Ugly Betty_) is the most likely one coming out in the next few weeks.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 29, 2013)

I think I would prefer a good book over a movie ticket for the summer... because I can always use an excuse to read by the pool/ocean... so an excuse to go to the beach...  






Edit: But EITHER would be awesome! haha


----------



## solos1020 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm hoping for a book and movie tickets like the February box, thinking Great Gatsby with tickets, that would be great.  This box is certainly make it or break it for me. I've been subscribed since March and it's been nothing but a let down.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 29, 2013)

I hope there's something related to the Great Gatsby - maybe the soundtrack (I can dream right? lol). I've been seeing stuff for that movie everywhere lately, I wouldn't be surprised if something ended up in one of my sub boxes. Having something Great Gatsby 20s style (fashion or beauty) could fit "looking picture perfect".

I think I'm re-subbing tomorrow.


----------



## vlungu (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope there's something related to the Great Gatsby - maybe the soundtrack (I can dream right? lol). I've been seeing stuff for that movie everywhere lately, I wouldn't be surprised if something ended up in one of my sub boxes. Having something Great Gatsby 20s style (fashion or beauty) could fit "looking picture perfect".
> 
> I think I'm re-subbing tomorrow.


 I would be surprised if they did Great Gatsby since it has been pretty well publicized as a theme for Julep's May box.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vlungu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be surprised if they did Great Gatsby since it has been pretty well publicized as a theme for Julep's May box.


 Well... _Gatsby_ isn't officially the Julep theme.  It's the Roaring Twenties.  Glamour Doll Eyes is releasing a set of powders based on a book set in the same era (completely different topic, though) on the 15th.  It seems to be a very popular theme right now regardless of whether it's an official tie-in or not, so I wouldn't really be overly surprised if something related showed up, but I would be surprised if the book/movie ticket/soundtrack itself was included for the aforementioned marketing reasons.  PopSugar just doesn't seem to send out things that we expect.  I don't remember anyone ever correctly guessing one of the items that they ended up sending, so I sometimes feel like the mere fact that we guess something will mean we won't see it in the boxes.

Also, PopSugar boxes seem to be focused on raising awareness of brands, and _Gatsby_ isn't exactly an unknown quantity.  For "looking picture perfect," maybe another palette like the Benefit palette they sent out in September (maybe theBalm since they really need to redeem themselves to the makeup buying community after the website redesign debacle, plus sending out a palette in this box might help expose them to people who aren't aware of that whole fiasco)?  Powder?  That clue just seems to indicate something makeup-oriented to me.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 30, 2013)

I would LOVE something Gatsby! Although, so does anything mentioned! lol This box sounds likes its gonna be great! =D


----------



## KayEss (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, PopSugar boxes seem to be focused on raising awareness of brands, and _Gatsby_ isn't exactly an unknown quantity.  For "looking picture perfect," maybe another palette like the Benefit palette they sent out in September (maybe theBalm since they really need to redeem themselves to the makeup buying community after the website redesign debacle, plus sending out a palette in this box might help expose them to people who aren't aware of that whole fiasco)?  Powder?  That clue just seems to indicate something makeup-oriented to me.


 I'm intrigued: what was the "website redesign debacle?" I ordered from them during their 50% off sale and nothing seemed amiss.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Well... _Gatsby_ isn't officially the Julep theme. Â It's the Roaring Twenties. Â Glamour Doll Eyes is releasing a set of powders based on a book set in the same era (completely different topic, though) on the 15th. Â It seems to be a very popular theme right now regardless of whether it's an official tie-in or not, so I wouldn't really be overly surprised if something related showed up, but I would be surprised if the book/movie ticket/soundtrack itself was included for the aforementioned marketing reasons. Â PopSugar just doesn't seem to send out things that we expect. Â I don't remember anyone ever correctly guessing one of the items that they ended up sending, so I sometimes feel like the mere fact that we guess something will mean we won't see it in the boxes. Also, PopSugar boxes seem to be focused on raising awareness of brands, and _Gatsby_ isn't exactly an unknown quantity. Â For "looking picture perfect," maybe another palette like the Benefit palette they sent out in September (maybe theBalm since they really need to redeem themselves to the makeup buying community after the website redesign debacle, plus sending out a palette in this box might help expose them to people who aren't aware of that whole fiasco)? Â Powder? Â That clue just seems to indicate something makeup-oriented to me.


 True about the brand awareness. The only thing I want from thebalm is an eyeshadow palette, mascara, or lip product. I don't wear bronzer or tanning stuff because I don't need it so I hope it's not that.


> I'm intrigued: what was the "website redesign debacle?" I ordered from them during their 50% off sale and nothing seemed amiss.


 Well the sale was supposed to start April 1st but the site had so many glitches from the traffic to their site that they had to take the site back down and no one knew when it would be back up which made some people angry. It came back up around the 8th (I think), but by then I lost interest in buying anything lol.


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm thinking 'keep you looking picture perfect' could be a Beauty Blender. Or maybe I am hoping for one....


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 30, 2013)

> I'm thinking 'keep you looking picture perfect' could be a Beauty Blender. Or maybe I am hoping for one....


 I actually keep almost buying a Beauty Blender so getting one in the box would be awesome.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Apr 30, 2013)

> I'm thinking 'keep you looking picture perfect' could be a Beauty Blender. Or maybe I am hoping for one....


 I actually keep almost buying a Beauty Blender so getting one in the box would be awesome.


----------



## Dalisay (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just posted on twitter.... May's POPSUGAR Must Have box contains everything you need to kick off your Summer with a party! Our expert editors curated a box to keep you laughing with friends, looking picture perfect, and ready to hit the beach as the temperatures heat up. There's still time to join in time to get the May box â€” order POPSUGAR Must Have now to join in the fun or just check out more details!
> 
> Any ideas on what it all could be?


 "Picture perfect"- setting spray?

"Ready to hit the beach as the temperatures heat up"- sunscreen/sunblock

Laughing with friends-???


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 30, 2013)

I like guessing what's to come in the box, it's fun for me and fun to see what others guess too.

And this is all about having fun! 

Except the waiting...that stinks.


----------



## Cate88 (Apr 30, 2013)

Some people have suggested maybe flip flops being in the box, however, I don't think so. PopSugar has NO idea what our shoe sizes are, and one size definitely does not fit all when it comes to shoes.


----------



## wifeandmom (Apr 30, 2013)

Ooooo, I would LOVE a beauty blender! Almost purchased one today, but bought more brushes instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm holding out for one in a box!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like guessing what's to come in the box, it's fun for me and fun to see what others guess too.
> 
> ...


 I feel that way too.  It's a kind of sisterhood here, a group of women who are as excited as I am about random fun products that get mailed to us, some we love, some we hate, but mostly we have fun with it.  I even like being not so excited about a product and then using it and realizing that I do actually love it.  Am I crazy (don't answer that, ha ha) or am I the only one who wants to take the towel/wrap that we got in February and turn it into a baby towel/blankey?  I got a really pretty pink and around me friends are only having boys, however, I do think boys could rock pink, so who knows?  I was thinking of taking out the elastic and resewing the edge to make the blankey but now that I think about it, an elastic could be good for squirmy babies.  It's just soooo soft it made me feel like it would be great for a baby/little kid.  Thanks for all of the opinions and ideas, this group of ladies is great.  It's nice to know I'm not the only one who loves the speculation, the element of surprise and the guessing.  The gamble is fun.  You guys rock.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2013)

Something just occurred to me: "ready to hit the beach" could mean "workout DVD."


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 30, 2013)

Yessssss that would be amazing! No fitness since January, right? Something from Beachbody would be especially welcome.



> Something just occurred to me: "ready to hit the beach" could mean "workout DVD."


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel that way too.  It's a kind of sisterhood here, a group of women who are as excited as I am about random fun products that get mailed to us, some we love, some we hate, but mostly we have fun with it.  I even like being not so excited about a product and then using it and realizing that I do actually love it.  Am I crazy (don't answer that, ha ha) or am I the only one who wants to take the towel/wrap that we got in February and turn it into a baby towel/blankey?  I got a really pretty pink and around me friends are only having boys, however, I do think boys could rock pink, so who knows?  I was thinking of taking out the elastic and resewing the edge to make the blankey but now that I think about it, an elastic could be good for squirmy babies.  It's just soooo soft it made me feel like it would be great for a baby/little kid.  Thanks for all of the opinions and ideas, this group of ladies is great.  It's nice to know I'm not the only one who loves the speculation, the element of surprise and the guessing.  The gamble is fun.  You guys rock.


 LOl. No babies to give it to, but i've been using it as a shoulder wrap/cape when my arms were a little chilly but I didn't want to put on a hoodie


----------



## MissKellyC (May 1, 2013)

> Something just occurred to me: "ready to hit the beach" could mean "workout DVD."


 Good thinking! I'd love that!!


----------



## lauren2828 (May 1, 2013)

> Something just occurred to me: "ready to hit the beach" could mean "workout DVD."


 I say I want fitness stuff, but lets be honest the last DVD (the yoga one?) is still wrapped in the plastic and the exercise ball rolled around my living room until my kitty got to it and deflated it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I say I want fitness stuff, but lets be honest the last DVD (the yoga one?) is still wrapped in the plastic and the exercise ball rolled around my living room until my kitty got to it and deflated it.


 I'm with you. I although I've sold the DVD's on eBay and made pretty decent money on them, so I'll just sell or trade it.

Not getting a ton of use out of my stability ball either.


----------



## lioness90 (May 1, 2013)

I want to sub again for May but I can't seem to do it. A part of me doesn't want to. I need another spoiler.


----------



## ashleyxo (May 1, 2013)

Updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 1, 2013)

I tried the yoga dvd the other day, I've decided I do not like yoga.... lol It was hard and the instructor lady just kept talking about herself.


----------



## chocolatte (May 1, 2013)

So excited for this box! I would LOVE to get bronzer or tanning spray in this box.


----------



## lioness90 (May 1, 2013)

I went ahead and re-subbed. 

I hope that it's hand or leg weights (or some type of light equipment) and/or a good workout dvd. Maybe also margarita glasses, sunglasses, sunscreen, or makeup wipes.


----------



## MsTee (May 1, 2013)

> So excited for this box! I would LOVE to get bronzer or tanning spray in this box.


 I hope not since a lot of us have darker skin tones.


----------



## crburros (May 1, 2013)

I'm hoping for a popular read or a shimmery/glittery sunscreen for the beach.


----------



## Sputinka (May 2, 2013)

Has anyone been charged? I'm usually charged on the first but haven't been this month, doesn't seem like a good sign.


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2013)

> Has anyone been charged? I'm usually charged on the first but haven't been this month, doesn't seem like a good sign.


 I usually get charged on the second. I don't see a charge yet, but that doesn't mean much since it could just be in process and not showing on my side yet.


----------



## MissKellyC (May 2, 2013)

Not charged and not processing.... =/


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 2, 2013)

I've subbed since October.   

I was charged on the 2nd in Feb, March and April.

I charged on the 8th in January, 4th in December -2012, 9th in November-2012.  October was late because I was a last minute sign up.


----------



## Dalisay (May 2, 2013)

i wonder if they're sending out the boxes a little later than the past couple months. From what I've seen, they charge and a few days later, boxes starts to ship.

Not sure of last month though since i "skipped" it.


----------



## melanie0971 (May 2, 2013)

No charge yet here. Hoping for a good box. Someone said handweights. That would be awesome. Mine have become toddler toys along with that ball from January


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 2, 2013)

Keep in mind that they added the random gifts this month.... Might add some time to the mix.


----------



## AliMo (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the yoga dvd the other day, I've decided I do not like yoga.... lol It was hard and the instructor lady just kept talking about herself.


That was not normal yoga....what distracted me was her short shorts.....yikes....I did it once when we first got it and totally abandoned that DVD.


----------



## wurly (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh I would LOVE that.


 Ditto. It's about time we had something fun to watch! And I just saw a trailer for Hangover III, so we need some good chick flick comedies.


----------



## jenniferrose (May 2, 2013)

I wouldn't mind for fitness a nice pair of earbuds/headphones. I'm always misplacing mine. But that would be a useful item for fitness as well as for people to use when not working out. Light to ship as well. Resistance bands would be light too. (Sort of thinking any weights would be frowned upon due to shipping costs).


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 2, 2013)

Maybe looking picture perfect will be a Summer palette? I'm really getting my hopes up since April wasn't that great.


----------



## lauren2828 (May 3, 2013)

Maybe they are stalling with shipping the boxes out because they are still trying to sell May boxes (it still says shipment begins with the May box on their website)? I wonder if they had trouble selling the rest of the April boxes after spoilers went out and people saw that the April box wasn't that great.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 3, 2013)

My guess is that PS is a little overwhelmed with packaging &amp; shipping out may &amp; special edition box this month so things are running a little behind schedule.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 3, 2013)

I hope theyve learned from December and things go reasonably well. Hoping for a good box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyndieonline (May 3, 2013)

I had to unsubscribe last week because I didn't want the charge going on my current credit card on file. I'm waiting for my new card to get here (any day now) but now the sub page says the subscription will start with June. I'm so bummed. Oh well, at least I have the summer edition coming and this helps me with my no-buy I'm putting myself on for the summer. Hope y'all get an amazing May box that I can totally be jealous of.


----------



## wifeandmom (May 3, 2013)

I'm not expecting a charge/shipping notification until maybe Monday or Tuesday; I figured things would be a bit crazy with the limited edition box (which I am SO excited about!) and will definitely cut some leeway for that. It's going to be like Christmas this month with the May box, luxury box and my Soho bag from I-Ella!


----------



## tulosai (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That was not normal yoga....what distracted me was her short shorts.....yikes....I did it once when we first got it and totally abandoned that DVD.


 I'd like to add that yoga really is a lot about finding a good fit and community for most people who practice it.  Workout DVDs have their place but  if that DVD was the only yoga experience you've had I really encourage you to head to a yoga studio or two and see if you can find one that is a good fit for you.  It can get a bit pricey but there is honestly no comparison.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 3, 2013)

> I'd like to add that yoga really is a lot about finding a good fit and community for most people who practice it. Â Workout DVDs have their place but Â if that DVD was the only yoga experience you've had I really encourage you to head to a yoga studio or two and see if you can find one that is a good fit for you. Â It can get a bit pricey but there is honestly no comparison.


 ITA. At least for a year until you feel like you want to work on yr own practice. I love some of the streaming videos from yogaglo but I've done yoga for a while and still go to classes when I can.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd like to add that yoga really is a lot about finding a good fit and community for most people who practice it.  Workout DVDs have their place but  if that DVD was the only yoga experience you've had I really encourage you to head to a yoga studio or two and see if you can find one that is a good fit for you.  It can get a bit pricey but there is honestly no comparison.


 
Quote:

Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That was not normal yoga....what distracted me was her short shorts.....yikes....I did it once when we first got it and totally abandoned that DVD.
Yes the shorts were a little um too tight... lol I have never done yoga before I'm more of a run till I'm ex hasted or do tons of reps type of gal so it was far off from what I'm usually doing. 

Thanks for pointing that out I definitely agree a class would have been infinitely better for a first yoga experience.


----------



## RDolph (May 3, 2013)

I would LOVE resistance bands! But I really hope no BeautyBlender. I don't really wear/need makeup, but when I use it, I use mineral powders, so the blender would be useless.


----------



## Cate88 (May 3, 2013)

I'm starting to think...maybe the Urban Decay Naked 2 Pallette? That would be a nice addition. Neutral shades, flatter everyone!


----------



## ribox22 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah! Charged!


----------



## catipa (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ribox22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah! Charged!


Yes, great news!!!!


----------



## lioness90 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ribox22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah! Charged!


 YAY! So we should have spoilers in the next week!


----------



## Cate88 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ribox22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah! Charged!


Me too!!!!!!! Can't wait for the shipping notification!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (May 3, 2013)

I have not been charged yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 3, 2013)

I was finally charged today as well! wooooo!


----------



## alliekers (May 3, 2013)

I was charged today too, can't wait for this box!


----------



## ginmorel (May 3, 2013)

Charged!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 3, 2013)

Yeyy processing


----------



## MissKellyC (May 3, 2013)

Yay I was charged and am processing as well! =D


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 3, 2013)

I was charged yesterday - I cannot wait to get this box! I have a lot of new boxes coming this month, but this is the one I am most looking forward too. It is only my second box. I loved last months, which is apparently a dud compared to past boxes, so I cannot wait to see how improved this box sounds to be so I can be truly "wowed"


----------



## Shauna999 (May 3, 2013)

My box is processing....hells to the yah!!!


----------



## randomlyreviews (May 4, 2013)

Mine is processing, as well!


----------



## klper80 (May 4, 2013)

Charged and processing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This will only be my second month of PopSugar.  I was not at all impressed with last month's box, but this one sounds much more promising.  I'm really hoping that they reel me in with this box.  Otherwise, I'm not sure I'll keep my subscription.


----------



## gejag (May 4, 2013)

Charged !!  Yay


----------



## KayEss (May 4, 2013)

My three-month sub is up this month and I'm really torn about renewing. I LOVE PopSugar (have been subbed on and off since September), but I will probably be moving over the summer and I would like to limit discretionary spending to help cover moving expenses (deposits, truck rental, overlapping rent, set up fees for utilities, etc). It kills me to cut PopSugar from my life though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's definitely my favorite sub.


----------



## melanie0971 (May 5, 2013)

Noticed this morning I was charged and processing. It occurred to me that maybe it was a few days later because of the bag giveaway. The deadline was April 30 so maybe they had to then determine who won. It said that the winners would receive it with their May box so start watching those weights! Though I can't imagine an extra purse would weight that much more so maybe not... well I'm still anxious to get my shipping notice!


----------



## MsTee (May 5, 2013)

> My three-month sub is up this month and I'm really torn about renewing. I LOVE PopSugar (have been subbed on and off since September), but I will probably be moving over the summer and I would like to limit discretionary spending to help cover moving expenses (deposits, truck rental, overlapping rent, set up fees for utilities, etc). It kills me to cut PopSugar from my life though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's definitely my favorite sub.


 That is tough. Is there something else you can cut? Like Starbucks or something. Maybe just skip a month and then cut something else in July. It doesn't have to be all or nothing. I'm sure you deserve a treat.


----------



## KayEss (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MsTee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is tough. Is there something else you can cut? Like Starbucks or something. Maybe just skip a month and then cut something else in July. It doesn't have to be all or nothing. I'm sure you deserve a treat.


 Well, if I cut Starbucks-type stuff AND PopSugar, think of how much happier my bank account would be! In all reality I'd probably be fine financially subscribing for summer as usual, but I'm really afraid of having to move in August or something and kicking myself for spending money on PS when I _need_ that money for a deposit or something else equally important. I really probably won't end up feeling all that deprived if I skip summer. It's fun just to see what everyone gets. But as many people around here seem to struggle with, I have the "what if it's the best month ever?" disease. Gotta get over that!

Does anyone know which codes are active right now? I know there was TAKE25 or something for a 6 month sub, is there anything still active for 3 months?


----------



## MsTee (May 5, 2013)

I hear you. I skipped September. Lol! But I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## MsTee (May 5, 2013)

I hear you. I skipped September. Lol! But I'm sure you will be fine. If I skipped Starbucks I'd probably go nutty.



> Well, if I cut Starbucks-type stuff AND PopSugar, think of how much happier my bank account would be! In all reality I'd probably be fine financially subscribing for summer as usual, but I'm really afraid of having to move in August or something and kicking myself for spending money on PS when I _need_ that money for a deposit or something else equally important. I really probably won't end up feeling all that deprived if I skip summer. It's fun just to see what everyone gets. But as many people around here seem to struggle with, I have the "what if it's the best month ever?" disease. Gotta get over that! Does anyone know which codes are active right now? I know there was TAKE25 or something for a 6 month sub, is there anything still active for 3 months?


----------



## elb622 (May 6, 2013)

I got an email that there was a problem with the billing.  The thing is...nothing has changed.  I have the same card and #.  Exp date isn't until 12/15.  I have more than enough on the card. I've gotten this box since August and have never had a problem before. Has this ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## lyndieonline (May 6, 2013)

Well, I posted earlier that I unsubbed because was waiting on my updated credit card and then saw that it had moved to the June box. I went on the site this morning and it had moved back to May. I am weak and have no willpower but in my defense this is my birth month and I was treating myself. LOL


----------



## RDolph (May 6, 2013)

Was charged on Friday! I hope this is a good month. I have decided I will stick through their one year anniversary, then re-evaluate my purchasing decisions.


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (May 6, 2013)

updates!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 6, 2013)

> Was charged on Friday! I hope this is a good month. I have decided I will stick through their one year anniversary, then re-evaluate my purchasing decisions.


 I'm totally planning on doing the same thing. I figure their 1 year anniversary box should be very good.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm totally planning on doing the same thing. I figure their 1 year anniversary box should be very good.


 when is their one year anniversary?


----------



## Sputinka (May 6, 2013)

July was the first box I think.


----------



## chocolatte (May 6, 2013)

Has anyone's May box been shipped yet?


----------



## Shauna999 (May 6, 2013)

The luxury box was shipped out on April 30- gals have started receiving them a couple days ago. So my guess is that the monthly box will be shipped by the end of this week.


----------



## emilytaylor (May 6, 2013)

My credit card got stolen last month, so of course I got a new credit card number. I didn't resub for anything, because I know I need to save money. I am so scared that I am going to regret it. I need to stay away from these forums so I don't get sad, but I can't! It's addicting even when you aren't receiving a box!


----------



## emmzk25 (May 7, 2013)

Just checked FedEx....shipped today  3.6lb


----------



## kitnmitns (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just checked FedEx....shipped today  3.6lb


Did you check using your account number as you reference number?


----------



## lioness90 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just checked FedEx....shipped today  3.6lb


 Nice! I wonder if that's the weight for the regular box or the 10 special boxes with the clutch/purse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmzk25 (May 7, 2013)

> Nice! I wonder if that's the weight for the regular box or the 10 special boxes with the clutch/purse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's be awesome.... But I'm incredibly unlucky :-( I used reference number, it doesn't show tracking on my account yet. Shows it was shipped around 11am eastern


----------



## LindseyJ (May 7, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Mine hasn't shipped yet, but it's nice to know that we'll be seeing spoilers soon! I'm not even going to try to pretend like I don't want to see them this month, haha.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 7, 2013)

Mine shipped too. I used 5/1 as the ship date and it came up. Mine is 3.6 lbs as well. My guess is this is not the one with clutch unless both emmzk25 and I are really lucky since our boxes weigh the same. On the flip side, the weight is more than twice the weigh of the April box, so that should be good right?


----------



## Cate88 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just checked FedEx....shipped today  3.6lb


 3.6lbs on the May box? That's like almost triple the weight of last month's box!!!

Also, mine is still 'processing' &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cate88 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine shipped too. I used 5/1 as the ship date and it came up. Mine is 3.6 lbs as well. My guess is this is not the one with clutch unless both emmzk25 and I are really lucky since our boxes weigh the same. On the flip side, the weight is more than twice the weigh of the April box, so that should be good right?


 How did you get the tracking information? My account still says "processing." Did they send you an email?


----------



## emmzk25 (May 7, 2013)

Haha yea...last month wasn't even 2 lbs!!


----------



## emmzk25 (May 7, 2013)

> How did you get the tracking information? My account still says "processing." Did they send you an email?


 If you go to fedex and search my reference number it's your account # w popsugar


----------



## ydlr20 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you go to fedex and search my reference number it's your account # w popsugar


 You might also need to play around with the ship date as well. I was searching for 5/6, 5/7 ship dates and nothing was showing up, so I tried 5/1 and voila it appeared


----------



## Cate88 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You might also need to play around with the ship date as well. I was searching for 5/6, 5/7 ship dates and nothing was showing up, so I tried 5/1 and voila it appeared


 Thanks for the info. I tried that. I put in '56615' as my Reference Number, and I tried ship dates between 5/1 and today. I also entered in my zip code in the Destination postal code. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## jenniferrose (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I tried that. I put in '56615' as my Reference Number, and I tried ship dates between 5/1 and today. I also entered in my zip code in the Destination postal code. Am I doing something wrong?


 It probably just means yours has not shipped yet.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I tried that. I put in '56615' as my Reference Number, and I tried ship dates between 5/1 and today. I also entered in my zip code in the Destination postal code. Am I doing something wrong?


 Doesn't seem like it. Maybe it has not shipped or the info has not been updated in the fedex system.


----------



## Sputinka (May 7, 2013)

Mine initiated today. Shipping from NY again! Yay! Also 3.6lbs.


----------



## Cate88 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Doesn't seem like it. Maybe it has not shipped or the info has not been updated in the fedex system.


 Darn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's too bad. It's weird that they all don't ship out at the same time. Aprils box was shipped on the 3rd. Anyway, thanks for the help!


----------



## Cate88 (May 7, 2013)

I'm also secretly hoping that the reason why mine hasn't shipped yet is because one of the clutches is in it haha Probably not the case, but a girl can dream!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (May 7, 2013)

My box hasn't shipped yet. I re-subbed May 1st so I know that I didn't win a clutch.


----------



## catipa (May 7, 2013)

I tracked by reference number too and mine shipped today from New York and weighs 3.6 lbs.  Can't wait to see what we are getting this month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine initiated today. Shipping from NY again! Yay! Also 3.6lbs.


 Oh good to know, I hope us east coasters will get them fairly quickly again.


----------



## klg534 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tracked by reference number too and mine shipped today from New York and weighs 3.6 lbs.  Can't wait to see what we are getting this month.


 I know it may have been explained in an earlier thread, but how do you do this?


----------



## catipa (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it may have been explained in an earlier thread, but how do you do this?


1. go to Fedex Tracking page

2. look for "track by reference" option and click on it

3. enter in your zip code and country

4. I used today's date for the ship date

5. Under reference, use your Pop Sugar Subscription # (mine was 4 digits)

6. Leave "account number" spot blank

Hope this helps!


----------



## JMezz (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 1. go to Fedex Tracking page
> ...


 Thanks, I'd been wondering how you guys checked by reference too. It totally worked...mine shipped out yesterday from NY 




 weight 3.6 lbs


----------



## Jacinta (May 7, 2013)

Mine is only 3.5 lbs 



  Thanks for the tip on how to check!


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 7, 2013)

I checked fedex like you ladies were discussing and mine has also shipped and is 3.6 lbs. maybe ours are the ones with the clutches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ha! a girl can dream right? here's to hoping for an amazing may box *fingers crossed*


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 7, 2013)

Oh and also from my research the clutch only weighs 6 oz.!!


----------



## mscuracchio (May 7, 2013)

> 1. go to Fedex Tracking page 2. look for "track by reference" option and click on it 3. enter in your zip code and country 4. I used today's date for the ship date 5. Under reference, use your Pop Sugar Subscription # (mine was 4 digits) 6. Leave "account number" spot blank Hope this helps!


 Still nothing for me... Totally cool to get to check like that... Wish mine was shipped already


----------



## ginmorel (May 7, 2013)

Just checked 3.6lbs as well shipping from NY! Hope this is a good box


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2013)

Wait, shipping *from* NY? I think i've seen a couple of people mention this. Are they shipping from two locations or move the distribution center?


----------



## LindseyJ (May 7, 2013)

So, since they've started shipping, when do you guys think we'll see the first spoilers? I'm always one of the later ones to get my box and I'm so impatient!


----------



## ydlr20 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, since they've started shipping, when do you guys think we'll see the first spoilers? I'm always one of the later ones to get my box and I'm so impatient!


 Checked my tracking info for the April box and shipment information was sent to fedex on 4/2 and it was delivered by 4/6, so with that said, I would expect to have my box by 5/11 which is this Saturday.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 7, 2013)

I also noticed that they tend to send info to fedex on Tuesdays. My April, May and Summer edition boxes fedex tracking started on a Tuesday (both April and May boxes were on the first Tuesday of the month). Not sure if its just a coincidence, but definitely worth knowing


----------



## LindseyJ (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Checked my tracking info for the April box and shipment information was sent to fedex on 4/2 and it was delivered by 4/6, so with that said, I would expect to have my box by 5/11 which is this Saturday.


 Awesome! It usually takes about ten days to get to me after it ships so I've still got a while before I get mine since it hasn't even shipped yet.


----------



## alliekers (May 7, 2013)

Looks like my hasn't shipped yet (I'm in California). I'm sure it will go out in the next couple days, can't wait!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 7, 2013)

Mine is only 3.5 pounds.


----------



## junkiejk (May 7, 2013)

I love you guys that even have the shipping patterns down!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 7, 2013)

No shipping yet here either.


----------



## JHP07 (May 7, 2013)

Wow, you ladies are on top of the shipping situation!

I don't have tracking yet (checked Fedex), but since I live in NYC, I should receive it soon after it is shipped.


----------



## lioness90 (May 7, 2013)

No shipping yet   





It takes forever for my box to get here anyways.


----------



## smartinoff (May 7, 2013)

I don't have info yet but I'm excited about three and a half pounds of stuff! After last months measly 1.5lbs I have high hopes! I wish I had the patience to stay spoiler free lol


----------



## mandyb82 (May 7, 2013)

> Mine is only 3.5 pounds. :bigeyes2: So is mine, don't worry- it's only a little difference in weight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2013)

I wouldn't put too much stock in weights right now.  They can vary *wildly* -- like by *pounds* -- at this stage in the process but turn out to be exactly the same thing.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 7, 2013)

I live in Detroit &amp; no shipping yet for me - I'm excited for spoilers!!


----------



## emmzk25 (May 7, 2013)

> I wouldn't put too much stock in weights right now. Â They can vary *wildly* -- like by *pounds* -- at this stage in the process but turn out to be exactly the same thing.


 yep once it gets further in the process the weight changes. I only said the weight initially because it was more than double last months. Though march wasn't too heavy either and I quite liked that


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (May 7, 2013)

I would LOVE to get this cleanse/discount for it. Ive been wanting to try it for awhile. Just thought id share since they tagged popsugar!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 7, 2013)

Mine shipped from NY too 3.5 lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alliekers (May 8, 2013)

> I would LOVE to get this cleanse/discount for it. Ive been wanting to try it for awhile. Just thought id share since they tagged popsugar!


 Me too! They stock these at my local Whole Foods but they are between $8-12 each so I've never bit the bullet. A discount would likely push me over the edge to finally trying these.


----------



## crburros (May 8, 2013)

That's odd - I checked my to see if my box shipped via tracking by reference # and it looks like I'm getting TWO May boxes. Both shipped out yesterday, about five hours apart. At first I thought it was my Summer Fun box, but then I remember I already had the tracking info for that one and it should be arriving tomorrow. So why the two boxes? Both are 3.6 lbs.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (May 8, 2013)

> That's odd - I checked my to see if my box shipped via tracking by reference # and it looks like I'm getting TWO May boxes. Both shipped out yesterday, about five hours apart. At first I thought it was my Summer Fun box, but then I remember I already had the tracking info for that one and it should be arriving tomorrow. So why the two boxes? Both are 3.6 lbs.


 I had that happen when I purchased a 3 month subscription and didn't cancel my monthly one. CS was great, I would contact them quickly if your account has 2charges.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 8, 2013)

> That's odd - I checked my to see if my box shipped via tracking by reference # and it looks like I'm getting TWO May boxes. Both shipped out yesterday, about five hours apart. At first I thought it was my Summer Fun box, but then I remember I already had the tracking info for that one and it should be arriving tomorrow. So why the two boxes? Both are 3.6 lbs.


The same thing happened to me. First it was only one box an last night I checked again and there were two boxes. I will check my bank acct to see if I was charged twice.


----------



## crburros (May 8, 2013)

> I had that happen when I purchased a 3 month subscription and didn't cancel my monthly one. CS was great, I would contact them quickly if your account has 2charges.


 Yeah, but I was only charged once and I've only had the month to month subscription...


----------



## crburros (May 8, 2013)

Maybe we getting the clutches? If not, I'm going to use the extra box as a giveaway on my blog.


----------



## catipa (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JMezz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, I'd been wondering how you guys checked by reference too. It totally worked...mine shipped out yesterday from NY
> 
> ...


Awesome!!  We should start to see some spoilers soon!


----------



## amandajoy16 (May 8, 2013)

Ugh. Mine still hasn't shipped! I am so anxious to get the box!! I keep checking for spoilers but then again I love the surprise!


----------



## SonyaB (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amandajoy16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. Mine still hasn't shipped! I am so anxious to get the box!! I keep checking for spoilers but then again I love the surprise!


 This is me as well.  I keep checking to see if the box has shipped and I keep searching for spoilers, yet I want to be surprised.  Clearly, I have no willpower.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2013)

I don't know if I love or hate surprises. I get so excited when I order stuff like this or a "mystery box" from somewhere, but I immediately start looking for spoilers because I HAVE to know. My husband is the exact opposite. I could call him right now and tell him I have a surprise for him and he'd say "Ok" and forget about it until I decided to give it to him.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe we getting the clutches? If not, I'm going to use the extra box as a giveaway on my blog.


 Just checked my bank account and I was just charged once. That would be beyond awesome if we get the clutch, even though it wouldn't make sense to send it separately. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2013)

I bet they make up all of the boxes and then slap the address labels on later. It'd be a pain in the butt to go hunt for certain people's boxes so sending the clutches separately might make total sense. Do the second boxes have different tracking numbers? That'd be awesome for you guys!


----------



## crburros (May 8, 2013)

> I bet they make up all of the boxes and then slap the address labels on later. It'd be a pain in the butt to go hunt for certain people's boxes so sending the clutches separately might make total sense. Do the second boxes have different tracking numbers? That'd be awesome for you guys!


 Yup. Two different tracking. I never win anything so that'd be awesome!


----------



## sexyshay84 (May 8, 2013)

Does it usually take this long for spoilers?


----------



## stasi7 (May 8, 2013)

How do I look up shipping with a reference number? Where do I get the reference number? Thank you!!


----------



## ydlr20 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I bet they make up all of the boxes and then slap the address labels on later. It'd be a pain in the butt to go hunt for certain people's boxes so sending the clutches separately might make total sense. Do the second boxes have different tracking numbers? That'd be awesome for you guys!


 They have different tracking number, but they also weigh the same, so that leaves me to think its duplicate boxes, but I'm still hoping that maybe one of them is the clutch. It never hurts to dream


----------



## crburros (May 8, 2013)

> They have different tracking number, but they also weigh the same, so that leaves me to think its duplicate boxes, but I'm still hoping that maybe one of them is the clutch. It never hurts to dream


 Mine weigh the same too. Hey, I'll totally be cool with an extra box - especially if there are color variations with any of the items.


----------



## sexyshay84 (May 8, 2013)

My box has been processing for 2 weeks! This is driving my crazy!!

I need to step away from the computer! I can get a little  obsessed with looking at tracking then spoilers lol.


----------



## crburros (May 8, 2013)

We might get a spoiler today. But definitely by tomorrow!


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sexyshay84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has been processing for 2 weeks! This is driving my crazy!!
> 
> I need to step away from the computer! I can get a little  obsessed with looking at tracking then spoilers lol.


 Ugh! I know how you feel! Mine's been processing forever as well! I don't want to see what is actually in the box until I get mine because I am actually really excited about this one and want to have that happy moment when you open your box and see everything for the first time. I really want that clutch too, and I am hoping mine's been processing so long because they are adding it in (yeah right, I never win anything), but I will be fine if I don't get it - I just want the box to get here!


----------



## Kerryliz (May 8, 2013)

Hahaha does anyone else feel that we've gotten a bit ridiculous? Just a few months back we were averaging getting our boxes sometime between the 25th and 5th of the following month... now it's May 8th and people are bugging out that May's box is taking too long! Reeelaaaaaxxxxxxxxx 





(but seriously.... can't wait for some spoilers!!)


----------



## amandajoy16 (May 8, 2013)

hahaha you know what, you're right!


----------



## lioness90 (May 8, 2013)

I finally have tracking (by reference number)! It's shipping from CA.

My box weighs 3.2 lbs...


----------



## michelekch (May 8, 2013)

I just looked up mine through fed ex and it says 3.2 out of california


----------



## OiiO (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally have tracking (by reference number)! It's shipping from CA.
> 
> My box weighs 3.2 lbs...


 Same, 3.2 from Cali... No clutch for me then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fruitseemcgee (May 8, 2013)

Maybe this was already addressed, but since when did they start sending boxes from NY?  I just checked and mine is being sent from CA, but I'm in Michigan so I feel that NY would make more sense.


----------



## lucyla8 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fruitseemcgee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe this was already addressed, but since when did they start sending boxes from NY?  I just checked and mine is being sent from CA, but I'm in Michigan so I feel that NY would make more sense.


 I think it started last month... my April box was sent from NY


----------



## gejag (May 8, 2013)

My box has been processing forever. I'm in Chicago; anyone else in this boat? Anxious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box has been processing forever. I'm in Chicago; anyone else in this boat? Anxious


 Yep and tracking by reference doesn't work for me either.


----------



## KayEss (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep and tracking by reference doesn't work for me either.


 Same.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep and tracking by reference doesn't work for me either.


 Neither does mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm in Oklahoma. I don't really care how fast mine gets here (it always takes forever), I just want someone else to get theirs and post spoilers!


----------



## alliekers (May 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* 



Yep and tracking by reference doesn't work for me either.

I'm in California and in the same boat.


----------



## emmzk25 (May 8, 2013)

The summer fun boxes were all shipped from California I think, maybe the California shipment is a little behind


----------



## emmzk25 (May 8, 2013)

Sorry for the dup post, my phone isn't cooperating


----------



## LindseyJ (May 8, 2013)

Well, mine is finally showing up on Fedex with my reference number! It says the weight is 3.2.


----------



## imtheprincessal (May 8, 2013)

thank goodness for whoever posted the fedex tracking trick....you are my HERO haha now i can stalk the heck out of the tracking....ps I'm in Chicago and mine's shipping from CA at 3.2 lbs, can't wait!!!!!


----------



## lioness90 (May 8, 2013)

Are. they. serious? -&gt; I got an email from Popsugar for 50% off their May box, good until 5/10. It's "GET50" if anyone wants it.

If only I waited 8 days to renew my subscription 





Edit: *from the email*

The GET50 promotion code can be redeemed only by previous subscribers who place a new subscription order before May 10th at 11:59 p.m. PDT. Promotion codes are non-transferable and are not redeemable for cash, credit, or toward previous purchases. There is no cash alternative. Furthermore, they cannot be used in conjunction with any other promotion code or offers, and must be redeemed by the date published, if provided. Lost promotion codes cannot be replaced. Limit one promotion code per customer. Promotion codes are void where prohibited. Promotional code programs may be terminated or modified by POPSUGAR at any time in its sole discretion.


----------



## greentea7 (May 8, 2013)

still processing here in LA.ready for a spoiler!


----------



## prachisrk (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys, so I unsubscribed after Feb and they sent me this code. Basically get 50% off with the code GET50


----------



## tara1012 (May 8, 2013)

Just signed up for the May box with the 50% off...I cancelled after March and was glad once I saw the April box. But I couldn't pass on a half off box! Hopefully this month is really good since they had a lot of complaints about last month.


----------



## imtheprincessal (May 8, 2013)

so does this mean May is REALLY good, or.....not good lol


----------



## lioness90 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *imtheprincessal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so does this mean May is REALLY good, or.....not good lol


 This is what I'm wondering...


----------



## lapsesinlogic (May 8, 2013)

That 50% code just suckered me in, too! I cancelled after last month's box. I wonder how many cancellations they've had to offer such a steep discount??


----------



## Dots (May 8, 2013)

Half off...dunno...should I? Any spoilers yet?


----------



## glamourcat (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tara1012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just signed up for the May box with the 50% off...I cancelled after March and was glad once I saw the April box. But I couldn't pass on a half off box! Hopefully this month is really good since they had a lot of complaints about last month.


 I caved and resubscribed too.  50% off was too good to pass up- hopefully I don't regret it!


----------



## TaraBell (May 8, 2013)

I also received a half off email but I have an active subscription. Anyone else with an active subscription receive the email?


----------



## Christina Chow (May 8, 2013)

Mine just shipped. 

I'm in California, but mine's shipping from Michigan. Weird.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 8, 2013)

Can't wait for spoilers!!!


----------



## lioness90 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TaraBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also received a half off email but I have an active subscription. Anyone else with an active subscription receive the email?


 My account is currently active and I received the email. But I canceled last month and re-subbed May 1.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 8, 2013)

Yes I have an active sub &amp; I also received the email... Why am I tempted to buy a 2 nd box?? I have a sickness


----------



## imtheprincessal (May 8, 2013)

...fighting the urge to buy a second, fighting the urge....fighting the urge...hahaha


----------



## jesemiaud (May 8, 2013)

I wonder if the code would work for a 3 or 6 month sub. Considering this...


----------



## revathy (May 8, 2013)

I live in New Jersey and my box still hasn't shipped :/. I just want some spoilers already


----------



## TaraBell (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if the code would work for a 3 or 6 month sub. Considering this...


 That's what I was thinking of doing, canceling the month to month and doing three months. Although if I'm just going to get two may boxes don't think it would be worth it unless this month is awesome but to be honest I haven't been overly impressed as of late. I've stuck around though because there have been great boxes and I know as soon as I cancel I'll regret it and a great box will go out that month.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 8, 2013)

It only works on the monthly.


----------



## lioness90 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *imtheprincessal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...fighting the urge to buy a second, fighting the urge....fighting the urge...hahaha


 This! Hopefully we'll have spoilers before midnight on 5/10.


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 8, 2013)

I



> I also received a half off email but I have an active subscription. Anyone else with an active subscription receive the email?Â


 I got one too, it's because I unsubscribed in jan changed my mind a week later and signed back up.


----------



## KelBel (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TaraBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also received a half off email but I have an active subscription. Anyone else with an active subscription receive the email?


 I got one.  I am on a 3 month - with May being the last.  So, I guess I could use it for June?


----------



## KelBel (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if the code would work for a 3 or 6 month sub. Considering this...


 I tried for 3 months - No Dice!  Only for monthly subscriptions!


----------



## KelBel (May 8, 2013)

My box is still processing - and I'm on the east coast, Maine to be specific..


----------



## nicepenguins (May 8, 2013)

> This! Hopefully we'll have spoilers before midnight on 5/10.


 Great idea!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *imtheprincessal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...fighting the urge to buy a second, fighting the urge....fighting the urge...hahaha


 Haha, me, too! Maybe we'll have spoilers in time to see if its a good box.


----------



## accorn (May 8, 2013)

I couldn't help it- haven't gotten the box for the last two months but just gave in because of the code.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 8, 2013)

OOh if I had gotten an email I would have definitely subbed for half off. I will check to make sure I didn't get one.  Even though I'm supposed to be on PS break.


----------



## MissKellyC (May 8, 2013)

Finally able to track with reference... Mine is 3.2 as well..... No clutch probably.... =P


----------



## Kyleyz (May 8, 2013)

I sat out last month but with the GET50 I am back in again! Thank you for the tip! Bring on the spoilers...


----------



## Jflopez (May 8, 2013)

> OOh if I had gotten an email I would have definitely subbed for half off. I will check to make sure I didn't get one.Â  Even though I'm supposed to be on PS break.


 You can use the code GET50 even if you didn't recieve the email. My sister has been wanting to sub and I told her about the code and she was able to order.


----------



## KayEss (May 8, 2013)

Ugh I hate that I can't use this for 3 or 6 month subscriptions! I already subscribe obviously but my 3 month subscription ends this month so now it's decision time. My roommate's birthday is in June, perhaps I should get her the May box too...


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OOh if I had gotten an email I would have definitely subbed for half off. I will check to make sure I didn't get one.  Even though I'm supposed to be on PS break.
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (May 8, 2013)

I just got the email about an hour ago...and did it.

I was debating whether to get Glossybox since they had their 20%off code going around but once I saw this I was like...I guess you win Popsugar.

Its cool that past subscribers were able to use it.


----------



## tara1012 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the email about an hour ago...and did it.
> 
> ...


 I think it was mainly FOR past subscribers. My email said something like "we've missed you and would love to have you back" (I unsubscribed last month).


----------



## skylola123 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *imtheprincessal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so does this mean May is REALLY good, or.....not good lol


 I think that a lot of people may be unsubscribing lately and they have a set amount of boxes. I guess they prefer to sell them at 50% off rather then not sell them at all. I just hope its good!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crburros (May 8, 2013)

I wonder if that's why me and previous poster are getting two May boxes? Bribing their current subscribers maybe? Lol


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (May 8, 2013)

Curse you PopSugar and your Get50 code!!!  I'm baaaaack ladies!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 8, 2013)

Love popsugar &amp; hoping its an incredibly awesome month for us all!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2013)

I'm about to yell at this company. Does anyone have their number? I got the resub code of 50% off and went to check out what the discount was. I did NOT put in my information, and only put in the code and pressed "apply". I DID NOT press "place order" and it took all of my past information and resubbed me without me even pressing the order button. I am livid with them and if they do not refund me I'm going to dispute the charge.

Anyone have their number by any chance? Figures they don't have one on their website.


----------



## Dalisay (May 8, 2013)

I signed up with a different account and used the code to give to my mom for mothers day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know she won't get the box on time, but I've always given her presents late in the past. This year isn't any different lol


----------



## LisaLeah (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wait, shipping *from* NY? I think i've seen a couple of people mention this. Are they shipping from two locations or move the distribution center?


Yes they are shipping from two locations now. It started about two boxes ago I think.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm about to yell at this company. Does anyone have their number? I got the resub code of 50% off and went to check out what the discount was. I did NOT put in my information, and only put in the code and pressed "apply". I DID NOT press "place order" and it took all of my past information and resubbed me without me even pressing the order button. I am livid with them and if they do not refund me I'm going to dispute the charge.
> 
> Anyone have their number by any chance? Figures they don't have one on their website.


Their site is glitchy. They double charged me for two different subs. I sent them a support ticket, sigh.


----------



## CaliMel (May 8, 2013)

I'm annoyed, it won't let me use the code, despite the fine print saying it's EXPLICITLY for past subbers. Instead I keep getting an error message in red saying that I can't use the code because I am a past subber.

So freaking annoying.

Why send out a code if you can't even get your website to honor it correctly?


----------



## Dalisay (May 8, 2013)

> I'm annoyed, it won't let me use the code, despite the fine print saying it's EXPLICITLY for past subbers. Instead I keep getting an error message in red saying that I can't use the code because I am a past subber. So freaking annoying. Why send out a code if you can't even get your website to honor it correctly?


 Weird. I just checked again after reading your post and it works.


----------



## CaliMel (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird. I just checked again after reading your post and it works.


Nope, not for me!

Ah well, I emailed them so we'll see.


----------



## cdelpercio (May 8, 2013)

GRR, POPSUGAR! I just accidentally clicked the sub button instead of the "apply code" button and didn't realize they still had my CC info!

Oh well... guess I'm back in.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm annoyed, it won't let me use the code, despite the fine print saying it's EXPLICITLY for past subbers. Instead I keep getting an error message in red saying that I can't use the code because I am a past subber.
> 
> ...


Were you signed out of your PS account when you tried? Maybe if you made a new one. You should definitely be able to work it if you are using a different email and making a new account!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GRR, POPSUGAR! I just accidentally clicked the sub button instead of the "apply code" button and didn't realize they still had my CC info!
> 
> Oh well... guess I'm back in.


 You may not have. I KNOW i pressed "apply" and they still thought i pressed "order."


----------



## Jflopez (May 8, 2013)

> Jennifer, I love you! Or I hate you! I am not sure which.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I am pulling out my debit card. Seriously though, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol you are very welcome! And hoping it is a good popsugar month for us all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stasi7 (May 8, 2013)

Can someone tell me how to check tracking with a reference number? Is the reference number my account number? thanks!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 8, 2013)

Yay! Mine is now showing up when I track by reference.


----------



## CaliMel (May 8, 2013)

i emailed customer service, and they sent me a response email saying that the code is only for your first box?

Which still does not explain why it says in the fine print it's for people who are resubbing...

what the heck.

I was totally going to resubscribe, but now I really don't think I want to. Why would you offer a code stating one thing and then send another email that looks like a mass mailing one saying the exact opposite?


----------



## imtheprincessal (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can someone tell me how to check tracking with a reference number? Is the reference number my account number? thanks!


 yeah, previous page someone explained it....on pg 9 or 10 i think....def. helped me out for sure!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 8, 2013)

> i emailed customer service, and they sent me a response email saying that the code is only for your first box? Which still does not explain why it says in the fine print it's for people who are resubbing... what the heck. I was totally going to resubscribe, but now I really don't think I want to. Why would you offer a code stating one thing and then send another email that looks like a mass mailing one saying the exact opposite?


 I'm with you, this makes no sense at all. I can tell u that my sister was unsubbed for 3 months and I logged into her account &amp; successfully ordered her a box with the get50 code. I'm not sure why it won't work for you. Maybe try signing up under another account?


----------



## alpina0560 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm annoyed, it won't let me use the code, despite the fine print saying it's EXPLICITLY for past subbers. Instead I keep getting an error message in red saying that I can't use the code because I am a past subber.
> 
> ...


 Not working for me either.. I'm going to make a new account under a different email to see if that will work.. bummer

ETA: seems to work when I signed up using a new email! yay!


----------



## Marshie (May 8, 2013)

I was able to re-sub with my old account info. So, yeah, I am back in.


----------



## skylola123 (May 8, 2013)

Uhm...okay I just got an email from Popsugar this is what it says (so confused!):





This is the fine print:


----------



## tinkerbll695 (May 8, 2013)

Despite the fine print, I was able to use the deal having never been a previous subscriber. I'm on board for the June box! I hope it's good!


----------



## nancy771 (May 8, 2013)

^june....guess they sold may


----------



## klg534 (May 9, 2013)

My sub ends this month, and I was NOT planning on renewing, but it IS now showing the June box, so i ordered it to get next months too. I figured for $17.50 the boxes are worth every penny!


----------



## millhavenslotti (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for this!  I was able to cancel and sign up again right away with the code and, unless I get two Mays, it looks like I saved $17.50 for June.  (It said it would start with June and I very carefully did not check the waiting list box.)


----------



## smartinoff (May 9, 2013)

I've never done the actual sub, always bought it as a gift, is it easy to unsub? I might do the extra box if I can unsbub easily but not if I have to call them lol

eta: I had to open a new account to use the coupon code and I just did a gift sub of one month from there. Looks like I'll be getting 2 June boxes. I hope June doesn't suck!


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 9, 2013)

Wow May boxes sold out already? Hmm now even more conflicted! I don't think I can pass on half off though.


----------



## junkiejk (May 9, 2013)

Shipping info. for mine now showing up at FedEx!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 9, 2013)

I have shipping info for mine and I have two tracking numbers. Both shipped from Wappingers Falls, NY and weigh 3.6 pounds each.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 9, 2013)

I tried cancelling and resubbing right away to used the GET50 code and I got an error message saying that the code is only for new subscribers. So I created a new account using a different email address and it worked that way, so I'm getting the June box for $17.50 plus tax


----------



## crburros (May 9, 2013)

Same



> I have shipping info for mine and I have two tracking numbers. Both shipped from Wappingers Falls, NY and weigh 3.6 pounds each.


 Same here. I posted about it earlier. And I wasn't charged twice. Another girl too. I wonder why we're receiving two May boxes?


----------



## ydlr20 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have shipping info for mine and I have two tracking numbers. Both shipped from Wappingers Falls, NY and weigh 3.6 pounds each.


 Same here. Mine has been at Wappingers Falls, NY since 5/7, so I'm getting desperate. I need to start seeing some movement. I'm curious to find out if my two boxes are the same or if one of them has the clutch only and maybe some other stuff. Either way I'm not complanining since I only paid for one box.


----------



## stasi7 (May 9, 2013)

> yeah, previous page someone explained it....on pg 9 or 10 i think....def. helped me out for sure!


 Thank you! I was able to find it! I only have one box weighing 3.6. I wonder why people are getting two boxes. That's strange. I can't wait to see some spoilers!


----------



## have2haveit (May 9, 2013)

Not only is this my first popsugar but it's my first subscription ever! I checked by reference And it's on it's way. I can't cant wait, Im so excited! It's 3.6 lbs so I guess I didn't win the clutch because it seems everyone's box is 3.6 lbs. I never win anything so I'm hoping popsugar can break the streak for me lolz especially with that cute clutch!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crburros (May 9, 2013)

> Uhm...okay I just got an email from Popsugar this is what it says (so confused!):
> 
> This is the fine print:


 They mean the first box when you resub will be 50% off - not every box that follows. I think they sent out that e-mail because some people thought it would be 50% each box if they used the code to resub.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 9, 2013)

Popsugar needs to get their act together. I was suckered into resubbing with the code (you know the one that says "we missed you"...blah, blah, blah), and the message I get is, "The promo code you entered can only be used by new subscribers". Thanks, Popsugar! I guess I will be staying committed to my no-buy after all!


----------



## crburros (May 9, 2013)

> Not only is this my first popsugar but it's my first subscription ever! I checked by reference And it's on it's way. I can't cant wait, Im so excited! It's 3.6 lbs so I guess I didn't win the clutch because it seems everyone's box is 3.6 lbs. I never win anything so I'm hoping popsugar can break the streak for me lolz especially with that cute clutch!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You could still get lucky - some boxes are only 3.2 lbs ;-)


----------



## ydlr20 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Popsugar needs to get their act together. I was suckered into resubbing with the code (you know the one that says "we missed you"...blah, blah, blah), and the message I get is, "The promo code you entered can only be used by new subscribers". Thanks, Popsugar! I guess I will be staying committed to my no-buy after all!


 I cancelled my currnet subscription and resubbed using a different email address so that I can take advantage of the code. Not trying to sucker you in, but I think it's at least worth to use a different email account to sign up for at least one month and get the box for $17.50.


----------



## catipa (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here. Mine has been at Wappingers Falls, NY since 5/7, so I'm getting desperate. I need to start seeing some movement. I'm curious to find out if my two boxes are the same or if one of them has the clutch only and maybe some other stuff. Either way I'm not complanining since I only paid for one box.


Only one box for me but it has not moved since Tuesday either-come on box, get going!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 9, 2013)

No tracking email/info....still processing and STILL can't track by reference.  I'm certain that means I'm getting a clutch, right? Riiiiiiggghhhht


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 9, 2013)

> Same here. Mine has been at Wappingers Falls, NY since 5/7, so I'm getting desperate. I need to start seeing some movement. I'm curious to find out if my two boxes are the same or if one of them has the clutch only and maybe some other stuff. Either way I'm not complanining since I only paid for one box.


 Weird, right?


> Same Same here. I posted about it earlier. And I wasn't charged twice. Another girl too. I wonder why we're receiving two May boxes?


 I hope we DO get two boxes. That would be awesome! Keep checking the FedEx site to see if one of the tracking numbers disappears. And whatever we do, let's make a pact not to email popsugar about it! Lol


----------



## crburros (May 9, 2013)

> Weird, right? I hope we DO get two boxes. That would be awesome! Keep checking the FedEx site to see if one of the tracking numbers disappears. And whatever we do, let's make a pact not to email popsugar about it! Lol


 It could be an error in shipping from Wappinger Falls, since their shipping from that facility is pretty new.


----------



## crburros (May 9, 2013)

I get my box two days after it ships from that location, so hopefully today I'll get the boxes to post spoilers. ...I hope.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I get my box two days after it ships from that location, so hopefully today I'll get the boxes to post spoilers.
> 
> ...I hope.


 Does your tracking still say Shipment info sent to fedex? Mine is still like that on both boxes. I can't remember if it stayed stuck in the status for a few days on my April box, but I did get the box 4 days after the shipment info was sent to fedex, so if its the same this time around then I should have it by Saturday.


----------



## crburros (May 9, 2013)

> Does your tracking still say Shipment info sent to fedex? Mine is still like that on both boxes. I can't remember if it stayed stuck in the status forÂ a few days on my April box, but I did get the box 4 days after the shipment info was sent to fedex, so if its the same this time around then I should have it by Saturday.


 My shipping status doesn't typically update until it's at the post office.


----------



## Alexia561 (May 9, 2013)

Caved and used the 50% code. Says I'll get the June box, so guess May is sold out already. Gifted it to myself so I won't have any trouble cancelling if I decide not to keep it. Excited already since so many people love this box!


----------



## greentea7 (May 9, 2013)

here's to hoping we get a spoiler today!


----------



## moonjora (May 9, 2013)

Mine is also showing two boxes of identical weight. strange


----------



## Shannon28 (May 9, 2013)

Well I have no willpower. I just ordered June's box with the 50% off code. Hopefully these next two boxes are reminiscent of some of last year's boxes.


----------



## wldflowur13 (May 9, 2013)

I'm trying to use the GET50 code and it won't work. Has anyone had any issues using it?


----------



## ydlr20 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to use the GET50 code and it won't work. Has anyone had any issues using it?


 I had issues with it, so I ended up cancelling my account and opening a new one with a different email address and it worked that way.


----------



## lioness90 (May 9, 2013)

The promo code you entered is no longer valid.
  ^That comes up now. I tried the code this morning without buying anything and it worked. Now that I want to buy a sub it doesn't work...I guess they terminated it.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2013)

WORST CS ever. I told them that their site glitched and even though I had no intention whatsoever of purchasing the box and that I had just pressed the "apply" coupon code button NOT the "order now" button they were basically like "well when you subbed (which I did not) you agreed to a non-refundable fee and non-returnable purchase."

Are you effing kidding me. I am never referring anyone to their site ever again.


----------



## mandyb82 (May 9, 2013)

> WORST CS ever. I told them that their site glitched and even though I had no intention whatsoever of purchasing the box and that I had just pressed the "apply" coupon code button NOT the "order now" button they were basically like "well when you subbed (which I did not) you agreed to a non-refundable fee and non-returnable purchase." Are you effing kidding me. I am never referring anyone to their site ever again.


 Could you dispute the charges with your CC company?


----------



## valmi9 (May 9, 2013)

i have been unsubscribed since March and they lured me back in with the code but unfortunately I got the same invalid code message when I tried to resubscribe using my old account. When I tried making a new account it also did not work. So over this company...


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 9, 2013)

I'm sure there has to be something like a 1 or 3 day policy to change your mind on Internet purchases. Check into that..,,


----------



## emmzk25 (May 9, 2013)

I don't mind them, but I've never had to deal with them. It almost seems like the sub box market now is so inundated with new boxes they are all spread thin now. It doesn't make sense that you'd offer a code and make it unusable to the subscribers you send it to. As for this box, mine has been initiated since 5/7 and no movement yet :-( it's usually almost here by now.


----------



## lioness90 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WORST CS ever. I told them that their site glitched and even though I had no intention whatsoever of purchasing the box and that I had just pressed the "apply" coupon code button NOT the "order now" button they were basically like "well when you subbed (which I did not) you agreed to a non-refundable fee and non-returnable purchase."
> 
> Are you effing kidding me. I am never referring anyone to their site ever again.


 That sucks! At least I know how their CS is now. I would dispute the charge with the card company.


----------



## have2haveit (May 9, 2013)

Any Spoilers ladies???


----------



## shabs (May 9, 2013)

I did the same thing a few months back. CSR said no refunds.


----------



## IffB (May 9, 2013)

A have a 3 month sub and ordered a gift box using another account/ cc yesterday using the code.  The gift box shows as shipping (May Box), however, my subscription is still "processing"....


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 9, 2013)

Go through the credit card company. It has to be illegal to not be able to change your mind immediately.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 9, 2013)

I wonder what their issue is...I guess I could see them saying it was too late for a refund if you ordered a May box, bc they are trying to ship them now? Still that is bad CS.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 9, 2013)

I think this was the law I was thinking about... Don't know if it applies here - http://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0176-protections-home-purchases-cooling-rule


----------



## crburros (May 9, 2013)

Any Instagram buffies manage to find a spoiler pic yet? Lol


----------



## Jesipae (May 9, 2013)

just got the e-mail today that it is only for your first box. LAME! nice of them to send it to all of us who have already subbed to reward us for our loyalty. NOT! it's just cause they had a hard time selling the may boxes, that's why they haven't shipped...


----------



## have2haveit (May 9, 2013)

It's true they should give those codes to people that have actually subscribed to them and have been loyal.


----------



## nancy771 (May 9, 2013)

Nothing on instagram yet


----------



## AshJs3 (May 9, 2013)

No Instagram spoilers yet. I feel like I check every 20 minutes!


----------



## celicacutie (May 9, 2013)

The 50% off code won't work for me either. I had 2 accounts, tried logging into both using the code and I get an invalid error. Guess they lost me for good.


----------



## emmzk25 (May 9, 2013)

Has anyone's box actually moved?


----------



## hlwood (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone's box actually moved?


 Negative.  I don't think we will have spoilers today.  I wonder what is taking so long for movement though?


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions ladies. I emailed the immediately after it happened and it's clearly their fault but I'm being punished *sigh.* I dont' know if that act/rule would work because it says it's only for $25 and up purchases and after the code it was $17. It's strange that this was their response even though I said that I would dispute it....so I guess It's worth a shot.


----------



## PoisonMegz (May 9, 2013)

mine shipped from NY on 5/6 weighing 3.5 lbs.  It's moved through NJ,MD, and WV.  I live in IN closer to Chicago than anything else.  IT left WV today and says expected delivery 5/15 (Ill be out of town of course) but smart post usually shows up a few days earlier than expected. We will see.


----------



## luvmymac (May 9, 2013)

My tracking says I should get it Saturday.


----------



## emmzk25 (May 9, 2013)

Hmm that sucks. Mine just says initiated in ny on 5/7....no other movement. :-(


----------



## ydlr20 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm that sucks. Mine just says initiated in ny on 5/7....no other movement. :-(


 same here


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm that sucks. Mine just says initiated in ny on 5/7....no other movement. :-(


 

Same! it says

"Anticipated ship date :

Tues 5/07/2013 1:00 pm
WAPPINGERS FALLS, NY
US"


But it hasn't moved off of initiated yet. boooo


----------



## JMezz (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone's box actually moved?


 Mine is currently in Orlando. Since I'm in Tampa I'm hoping I might get it by Saturday but who knows


----------



## emmzk25 (May 9, 2013)

Hopefully it's just not updating And still actually shipping? Usually it'd be here today or Friday


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 9, 2013)

My box hasn't even shipped yet.. Wonder if I could save them the trouble and just go to their office and pick it up... Jk lol


----------



## prettygrrl08 (May 9, 2013)

Oh wait...its the summer fun...I saw something interesting at #popsugarspoiler on statigr.am  Did anyone else see it?  






I looked and then looked away.  Torturing myself.  I'm about to look again...just to make sure its real.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prettygrrl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wait...its the summer fun...I saw something interesting at #popsugarspoiler on statigr.am  Did anyone else see it?
> 
> ...


 The only thing I'm seeing is from the summer box, not the regular monthly box. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prettygrrl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wait...its the summer fun...I saw something interesting at #popsugarspoiler on statigr.am  Did anyone else see it?
> 
> ...


 did you mean instagram? That's just the summer fun special edition box not the May box :-(


----------



## prettygrrl08 (May 9, 2013)

It was Summer Fun. That's what I get for sneaking a 5 second surf at work. I can't stop myself!


----------



## prettygrrl08 (May 9, 2013)

Statigr.am is the web version of instagram. For those of us who work in places where camera phones are forbidden (secrets). 

The photo loaded slowly, but I saw comments from today, so I squealed and closed the browser. I work with a person who loves to read what is on my monitor.  Loudly. "Oh WOW!  Is that a smiling cat?  Is that blue eye shadow? Is that college basketball?" Ugh. Sorry!


----------



## crburros (May 9, 2013)

My mailman came and went. No dice. I creepily watched him through the blinds like a crazed subscription box madwoman.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My mailman came and went. No dice. I creepily watched him through the blinds like a crazed subscription box madwoman.


Hehe That's totally normal behavior. My mailman really thinks I'm nuts, so I am starting to embrace it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2013)

Even though I didn't mean to sub yesterday, mine says it's "shipping in May". will I be getting May or June's box?


----------



## crburros (May 9, 2013)

> Even though I didn't mean to sub yesterday, mine says it's "shipping in May". will I be getting May or June's box?


 Sounds like you nabbed it before it sold out! May, I mean.


----------



## have2haveit (May 9, 2013)

Mines says... "shipping info sent to FedEx" it's been like that since yesterday afternoon! It's my box and I want it now!!! Lolz (jgwentworth 877cashnow lolz) ugh I'm such a Loser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmzk25 (May 9, 2013)

Yay! Mine finally moved!!


----------



## catipa (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay! Mine finally moved!!


Me too, yes!!!!


----------



## lioness90 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mines says... "shipping info sent to FedEx" it's been like that since yesterday afternoon! It's my box and I want it now!!! Lolz (jgwentworth 877cashnow lolz) ugh I'm such a Loser


 LOL!


----------



## Cate88 (May 9, 2013)

FINALLY FedEx has some information, albeit not helpful.

 
  5/09/2013  -  Thursday
12:50 pm  Shipment information sent to FedEx
It's 3.6lbs. Kind of strange how some are 3.6lbs and some are 3.2lbs. There are too many people on here with ones that are 3.6lbs so I don't think it's because of the clutch.

It's shipping from NY to RI, so hopefully it'll get here quickly.


----------



## emmzk25 (May 9, 2013)

> FINALLY FedEx has some information, albeit not helpful.
> Â Mine said that for 2 days before it moved Â  5/09/2013Â Â -Â Â Thursday  12:50 pm Â Shipment information sent to FedEx
> It's 3.6lbs. Kind of strange how some are 3.6lbs and some are 3.2lbs. There are too many people on here with ones that are 3.6lbs so I don't think it's because of the clutch. It's shipping from NY to RI, so hopefully it'll get here quickly.


----------



## ginmorel (May 9, 2013)

My box was just tendered to FedEx and is in transit!


----------



## alliekers (May 9, 2013)

Grumble - my package has still not shipped and is not showing up on the FedEx site.


----------



## Alexia561 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My mailman came and went. No dice. I creepily watched him through the blinds like a crazed subscription box madwoman.


 I do the same thing! My hubby said I was like the nosy neighbor from Bewitched...Gladys something.


----------



## nancy771 (May 9, 2013)

Still hasn't shipping. Grr I hate that even though the east coast has a whole other shipping facility they still neglect us in the west coast for a whole freaken week after shipping everyone elses. &lt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 9, 2013)

Can someone please remind us of the FedEx trick?


----------



## cupcake85bomb (May 9, 2013)

As much effort they put into the summer special edition their monthly boxes should be equally amazing.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, not for me!
> ...


I had the same problem


----------



## alw32187 (May 9, 2013)

Has anyone else had issues with customer service not responding to requests? I have tried to contact twice with no response.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still hasn't shipping. Grr I hate that even though the east coast has a whole other shipping facility they still neglect us in the west coast for a whole freaken week after shipping everyone elses. &lt;


 I'm east coast and still have nothing, no shipping info/no tracking info and tracking by reference doesn't work either.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 9, 2013)

> Has anyone else had issues with customer service not responding to requests? I have tried to contact twice with no response.


 I think they sometimes take a few days to get back to ppl iirc.


----------



## valmi9 (May 9, 2013)

So I emailed PopSugar about the GET50 code not working and they informed me that the promo code sold out yesterday due to an "overwhelming response." I just wish their email about the code said something about limited supplies.


----------



## JessP (May 9, 2013)

Well my tracking finally updated on FedEx track by reference... as of 13 minutes ago lol. Mine is one of the 3.2ers.


----------



## numbersmom (May 9, 2013)

> Well my tracking finally updated on FedEx track by reference... as of 13 minutes ago lol. Mine is one of the 3.2ers.


 Seems to be either 3.6 or 3.2, wonder the difference in content. Last time I remember weight diff was oct. When some got full size shampoo and conditioner vs. Sample size. This diff is only .4 so I'm curious.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well my tracking finally updated on FedEx track by reference... as of 13 minutes ago lol. Mine is one of the 3.2ers.


Same here, FINALLY.  Mine is 3.4lbs and shipping from California.  Cause that's closer to VA than NY?


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems to be either 3.6 or 3.2, wonder the difference in content. Last time I remember weight diff was oct. When some got full size shampoo and conditioner vs. Sample size. This diff is only .4 so I'm curious.


There was some 3.5 lbs, mine's 3.4 lbs.  They're "about" the same weight.


----------



## ginmorel (May 9, 2013)

Mines still says 3.6lbs


----------



## numbersmom (May 9, 2013)

> There was some 3.5 lbs, mine's 3.4 lbs.Â  They're "about" the same weight.


 Ok I thought it was just the two different weights. I do know somtimes they update at the post office too just thought there was a consistent difference. I'm all about conspiracy!


----------



## jenniferrose (May 9, 2013)

Mine is shipping from NY. And I live in CA.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is shipping from NY. And I live in CA.


So weird.


----------



## alliekers (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well my tracking finally updated on FedEx track by reference... as of 13 minutes ago lol. Mine is one of the 3.2ers.


 Same with me on both accounts. I'll still hold out hope for the clutch even though I never seem to win anything


----------



## have2haveit (May 9, 2013)

Idk why but there's a pattern everyone who resides in the east coast has a box that weighs 3.6 and the west like Cali has a 3.2 box... Hmmmmm?


----------



## CaliMel (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had the same problem


I emailed them and they basically responded with Oh Sorry! You're SOL because they sold out! But make sure to still buy our box at full price!

Uh no thanks. If you can't even offer me anything as a makeup, why would I want to pay full price after basically having it rubbed in my face that their promo was a huge success and too bad I missed out due to that? What the heck. Not happy.


----------



## michelekch (May 9, 2013)

My May box I bought at half price has changed to june ship date now.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 9, 2013)

No way. What time did you buy? Did you select early box? Can anyone confirm the trick to comfirm the FedEx shipping trick with our reference number?


----------



## michelekch (May 9, 2013)

I ordered about an hour after my email and I did not put early box because it already said I was getting the may box, and thats what it said on the page after I ordered.  I looked tonight at the status and it said I will be receiving june


----------



## Shannon28 (May 9, 2013)

> I ordered about an hour after my email and I did not put early box because it already said I was getting the may box, and thats what it said on the page after I ordered. Â I looked tonight at the status and it said I will be receiving june


 They did this to me in October. I got nowhere with customer service so I posted a comment on their regular website and they magically came up with a box for me. Keep at them if customer service gives you the run around.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 9, 2013)

Ladies Ladies - where are the spoilers!! I haven't looked at this thread since lunchtime and its blown up since then- like 50 posts- I figured their had to be spoilers ..... :-(


----------



## crburros (May 9, 2013)

> They did this to me in October. I got nowhere with customer service so I posted a comment on their regular website and they magically came up with a box for me. Keep at them if customer service gives you the run around.


 You have to think of it this way - it's not that they sold out of the items exactly, it's just that they might have a certain amount of inventory allotted for items that subscribers received broken, we're missing, or needed to be replaced for whatever reason. They need to keep that aside just in case. So if PS was able to furnish a box for you after you complained, they probably had items left over from that. Hope that made sense. Lol


----------



## crburros (May 9, 2013)

> Ladies Ladies - where are the spoilers!! I haven't looked at this thread since lunchtime and its blown up since then- like 50 posts- I figured their had to be spoilers ..... :-(


 RIGHT? I've been stalkin'.


----------



## crburros (May 9, 2013)

> Seems to be either 3.6 or 3.2, wonder the difference in content. Last time I remember weight diff was oct. When some got full size shampoo and conditioner vs. Sample size. This diff is only .4 so I'm curious.


 I'm hoping it won't be like FabFitFun's inaugural box that had random weights mainly because of the Jewelmint pieces. *tsk tsk*


----------



## Shannon28 (May 9, 2013)

> You have to think of it this way - it's not that they sold out of the items exactly, it's just that they might have a certain amount of inventory allotted for items that subscribers received broken, we're missing, or needed to be replaced for whatever reason. They need to keep that aside just in case. So if PS was able to furnish a box for you after you complained, they probably had items left over from that. Hope that made sense. Lol


 It makes perfect sense. I think they need to fix their system so when they get below a certain number of boxes they need to stop saying your box will ship current month. If they end up with extra then sell them like eco-emi or klutch club.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 9, 2013)

Are the different weights coming from different distribution centers? Maybe the scales are off at one.


----------



## emmzk25 (May 9, 2013)

> Seems to be either 3.6 or 3.2, wonder the difference in content. Last time I remember weight diff was oct. When some got full size shampoo and conditioner vs. Sample size. This diff is only .4 so I'm curious.


 They always vary a little bit I think. Could be anything, the variation is really small


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They always vary a little bit I think. Could be anything, the variation is really small


 My vote for this is always processing error.  It's really easy to not notice that someone was messing with your scale (or that the corner of it is stuck) before you start processing a big stack of labels.  Tare weights.  Simultaneously the bane of my existence when I was doing single packages and something I was forever thankful for when I was doing large shipping projects (also:  TIM, GET YOUR COFFEE CUP OFF MY SCALE RIGHT NOW!  Ahem.  Flashbacks!).  If they're manually entering the weight, someone might have simply misread the information or miskeyed the numbers.


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 9, 2013)

My box last month said 4 lbs and it was the same 1.7lb box as everyone else's


----------



## numbersmom (May 9, 2013)

> My box last month said 4 lbs and it was the same 1.7lb box as everyone else's


 Maybe someone stole the ipad mini out of it before delivery;-) oh wait that was fab fit fun promises. Lol


----------



## gejag (May 10, 2013)

I have been "processing foreverrrr; live in Chicago.  It's been longer than ever before for the "shipped" status.  Is this the case for anyone else?


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 10, 2013)

I am still processing too and no reference number tracking!


----------



## tanyamib (May 10, 2013)

> I am still processing too and no reference number tracking!


Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dots (May 10, 2013)

The whole switch thing happened to me last year. I had been thinking of subscribing and they had this huge banner on their page that you could still get in on the December Box so I decided to sign up, come to find out, it said my first box would ship in Feb. I got two months and then cancelled, only to sign up again with the promo and have the same thing happen. It isn't a huge deal in the long run but is deceiving from a principle stand point. *hops off the soap box*


----------



## gejag (May 10, 2013)

Even before the May box gets here; after reading reviews of the summer "fun" box, I am so VERY glad I did not get that one.  I would be hating myself right now.  Go May Box!!  I know it will be a winner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (May 10, 2013)

Hmmm.  So I am getting two May boxes (which I knew in advance).  One is shipping *FedEx Smart Post* and weighs 3.2lbs.  However, the other weighs 3.4lbs and is shipping *FedEx Home*.  Both are coming from California.....................


----------



## nancy771 (May 10, 2013)

Maybe you got a lucky box with the clutch! That would be exciting!


----------



## Imberis (May 10, 2013)

Hi all! I've been lurking around for a while but I just joined.

I hated the on Popsugar box I got (the one with the Peeps in it), so I canceled. However, I couldn't resist that 50% off code they sent me, so here I go again! I really hope it's a good one.


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2013)

Mine is still not tracking by reference! Grr!


----------



## martianeskimo (May 10, 2013)

Just checked my track by reference and it said the anticipated ship date was 5/9 and got the 3.2 lb weight. No clutch for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lolllll  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 10, 2013)

Please tell me how to track by reference number .... Please???


----------



## ydlr20 (May 10, 2013)

No movement in mine and shipping info was sent to FedEx on 5/7. This is TORTURE!!!


----------



## stasi7 (May 10, 2013)

> Please tell me how to track by reference number .... Please???


 1. go to Fedex Tracking page 2. look for "track by reference" option and click on it 3. enter in your zip code and country 4. I used today's date for the ship date 5. Under reference, use your Pop Sugar Subscription # (mine was 4 digits) 6. Leave "account number" spot blank


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2013)

> Hmmm. Â So I am getting two May boxes (which I knew in advance). Â One is shipping *FedEx Smart Post* and weighs 3.2lbs. Â However, the other weighs 3.4lbs and is shipping *FedEx Home*. Â Both are coming from California.....................


 Mine also says FedEx home delivery. 3.4 lbs, shipping from CA. Due to arrive next Thursday.


----------



## mandyb82 (May 10, 2013)

Mine is set for home delivery on MONDAY!! I can't believe it will be here so quickly! I usually get my box last. Yay!


----------



## JenniferV (May 10, 2013)

> Mine also says FedEx home delivery. 3.4 lbs, shipping from CA. Due to arrive next Thursday.


 Hmmmmm. I wonder what's up??


----------



## imtheprincessal (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My vote for this is always processing error.  It's really easy to not notice that someone was messing with your scale (or that the corner of it is stuck) before you start processing a big stack of labels.  Tare weights.  Simultaneously the bane of my existence when I was doing single packages and something I was forever thankful for when I was doing large shipping projects (also:  TIM, GET YOUR COFFEE CUP OFF MY SCALE RIGHT NOW!  Ahem.  Flashbacks!).  If they're manually entering the weight, someone might have simply misread the information or miskeyed the numbers.


 Yeah, I ship stuff out of my store, sometimes the scale doesn't get tared correctly, or there's a cord loose somewhere that shifts the scale lid, so many things can happen with .4. Also, since they're coming from different places there may be more packaging in one set of boxes, all it takes is one person to add some extra paper/bubble wrap!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1. go to Fedex Tracking page
> 
> ...


 You are the best!!! mine shows shipment information sent on weds 5/8 but nothing since.  Thank you!


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

No movement on both of my boxes since 5/7. What gives? Seriously, I'm ridiculously impatient this month since the last few months we were spoiled with awesomely fast shipping.


----------



## sitaraa (May 10, 2013)

my box is in Ohio! it sucks that it has to be transferred from Fedex to USPS. it's at the local post office, but isn't scheduled for delivery until monday. It's been in Ohio since Wednesday.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 10, 2013)

Mine finally made it to Sacramento, haha. It hasn't left yet and it will probably be about a week before i get mine. I'm in Oklahoma and it just seems to take Forever to get here!


----------



## hlwood (May 10, 2013)

I'm finally seeing movement on mine.  It left New Jersey this morning, and I'm in South Carolina.  I'm thinking it will probably be at least Wednesday before I see mine.


----------



## JenniferV (May 10, 2013)

I hope someone gets their box today so I can sleep well tonight!


----------



## emmzk25 (May 10, 2013)

Yea that's weird about the two boxes. It could be the clutch? But I think they only said 10 and it seems like quite a few have double boxes. Maybe though  mines in jersey now so I'll prob be getting it Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Shauna999 (May 10, 2013)

Mine just got to San Fran today- it's going to be close to a week for it to get to MI- hoping for spoilers today!!'


----------



## KelBel (May 10, 2013)

Mine still says Processing!  I also must have just got in under the wire - I cancelled and got re-subscribed and got the June box for 50% off. 

I think June will probably be my last tho!  I just hate the inconsistencies from month to month!


----------



## have2haveit (May 10, 2013)

I still don't have any movement...!! FedEx just has the shipment info- it's been like that since the 8th !!!


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

I don't get it. Why did PS revert back to their crappy old shipping?


----------



## Shannon28 (May 10, 2013)

Mine is still processing, no info under fedex yet. I hope one of you all get your box today. I'm dying for some spoilers!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 10, 2013)

Do they deliver on Saturdays?


----------



## jackieee (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys, longtime lurker here.

Just wanted to let you know FedEx says my box is out for delivery!! I tracked it via reference #, since it still says "Processing" on Pop Sugar's site. I'll be home from work around 5ish today, so if it is indeed here, I'll post some spoilers if no one beats me to it. Just FYI, I live in Columbus, OH and it shipped from Wappingers Falls, NY.


----------



## KelBel (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jackieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys, longtime lurker here.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know FedEx says my box is out for delivery!! I tracked it via reference #, since it still says "Processing" on Pop Sugar's site. I'll be home from work around 5ish today, so if it is indeed here, I'll post some spoilers if no one beats me to it. Just FYI, I live in Columbus, OH and it shipped from Wappingers Falls, NY.


Where id you get the tracking reference number?


----------



## hlwood (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KelBel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where id you get the tracking reference number?


 It's your subscription number on the Popsugar account page.


----------



## KelBel (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KelBel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where id you get the tracking reference number?





> Originally Posted by *hlwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's your subscription number on the Popsugar account page.


Thanks, found it.  Says in NY, shipped yesterday - NO ETA as of yet tho!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jackieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys, longtime lurker here.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know FedEx says my box is out for delivery!! I tracked it via reference #, since it still says "Processing" on Pop Sugar's site. I'll be home from work around 5ish today, so if it is indeed here, I'll post some spoilers if no one beats me to it. Just FYI, I live in Columbus, OH and it shipped from Wappingers Falls, NY.


 I hope you get it ! I'm dying for some spoilers! lol.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jackieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys, longtime lurker here.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know FedEx says my box is out for delivery!! I tracked it via reference #, since it still says "Processing" on Pop Sugar's site. I'll be home from work around 5ish today, so if it is indeed here, I'll post some spoilers if no one beats me to it. Just FYI, I live in Columbus, OH and it shipped from Wappingers Falls, NY.


 Not fair. Mine also shipped from Wappingers Falls, NY and I live in New York, but there has been no movement since 5/7. It is stuck at "shipping info sent to fedex". But I'm happy for you, so please post spoilers as soon as you get the box. At least I will know whats in the box so the anxiety of finding out will be gone. Just will have to deal with the anxiety of my box not moving lol!!!


----------



## mckondik (May 10, 2013)

how do you post a spoiler from your mobile device?   I just got my box and want to post a pic!  Never had any shipping email either!


----------



## jenniferrose (May 10, 2013)

The Thread name says spoilers so no reason to hide it!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 10, 2013)

Type this in before your post:



Spoiler



and this at the end:


----------



## mckondik (May 10, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 10, 2013)

Lol. That didn't work ... Use word SPOILER in the brackets Type this in before your post: [ ] and this at the end: [/ ]


----------



## greentea7 (May 10, 2013)

YAAAAAYYYY!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 10, 2013)

I see Mindy, who is my favorite person EVER! Now what is everything?!


----------



## Cate88 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can you post the names of everything in the box, if you can? I don't know what some of that stuff is (for example, that egg looking thing in the front) lol I want to research too.


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 10, 2013)

What are the items I only know what one of them is?


----------



## ydlr20 (May 10, 2013)

Awesome, super excited can't wait to get my box.


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

Looks good. What's the breakdown?


----------



## mckondik (May 10, 2013)

Ok, so we have:

the Kooriginal Giselle mid brim hat, the Modern Margarita mixer set, Questions I ask When I Want to Talk About Myself conversation cards, The Original Beauty Blender and BlenderCleanser, Pacifica Natural Color Lip Quench,  a $30 off Charm &amp; Chain giftcard, and some Way Better Snacks


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

Hot damn, a beautyblender! (That's the pink egg thing.) I have been trying to convince myself to buy a new one. I have yet to be successful due to the price.


----------



## have2haveit (May 10, 2013)

Omg I don't want to see the spoilers bcuz i want to have that surprise feeling. But ladies Please! let me know whether I should be excited or not ??!! Do you guys like, love or hat the box??


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

Awesome box!


----------



## wifeandmom (May 10, 2013)

OMG, yeah! SO excited!



> Ok, so we have:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (May 10, 2013)

Dude that one item alone (that many have gotten through bb) is usually $20, so anyone who got the half off code is seriously doing well!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 10, 2013)

Oh, my gosh! I'm so excited now! This box looks like it might be my favorite so far (I've been getting them since December!)


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 10, 2013)

Spoiler



We actually guessed right this month,,, I guessed a hat and I know someone else guessed a beauty blender.[]


----------



## greentea7 (May 10, 2013)

now that's a must have box! love it!


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

And for some reason me and some other ladies are getting two of these boxes! Definitely going to do a giveaway on my blog.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We actually guessed right this month,,, I guessed a hat and I know someone else guessed a beauty blender.[]
> yes and I think some people thought about
> ...


----------



## Kyleyz (May 10, 2013)

This is the first box I have been excited about before I got it!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 10, 2013)

Is there a minimum spending amount on that coupon? I'm looking at their stuff and I love some of it.


----------



## OiiO (May 10, 2013)

Wow... that IS a must have box! Love everything in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We actually guessed right this month,,, I guessed a hat and I know someone else guessed a beauty blender.[]
> 
> ...


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

This box is actually more summer fun than the Summer Fun edition.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 10, 2013)

TY for the spoiler!! My box hasn't even shipped yet but now Im pretty excited!!


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

What is that white Popsugar bag looking thing? A tote?


----------



## mckondik (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a minimum spending amount on that coupon? I'm looking at their stuff and I love some of it.


 hmm, it just says enjoy $30 off your purchase.. not redeemable for cash blah blah... not valid on previous purchases or towards shipping charges  Doesn't mention a minimum


----------



## mckondik (May 10, 2013)

It is a little non-woven tote


----------



## LindseyJ (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm, it just says enjoy $30 off your purchase.. not redeemable for cash blah blah... not valid on previous purchases or towards shipping charges  Doesn't mention a minimum


 Okay, thank you!


----------



## SonyaB (May 10, 2013)

Wow.  What a great box.  I didn't want to peek, but I had too.  Although I enjoyed last month's box, this one is so much better.  I am really looking forward to receiving it now.  Thank you for the sneak peeks!  Time to shop the Charm &amp; Chain shop and see if they have anything I like.


----------



## stasi7 (May 10, 2013)

This box sounds awesome!! SO excited! Yay!


----------



## ashleyxo (May 10, 2013)

This looks like such  good box!! I am especially excited to get the

beauty blender
I've been wanting one for so long, but never picked one up!

The items on the website also look really cute, but they seem really expensive


----------



## JenniferV (May 10, 2013)

You guys are THE BEST!!!!  Here are the links:

~beautyblender Set: ($23.95)
~The Modern Cocktail Modern Margarita Set: ($8.29)
~Questions I Ask When I want to Talk About Myself: 50 Topics to Share with Friends by Mindi Kaling: ($13.45)
~Pacifica Color Quench Lip Tint: ($7)
~Charm &amp; Chain Gift Card: ($30)
~Way Better Snacks: ($1)
~Kooringal - Giselle Mid Brim Hat: ($27.99)


----------



## Dalisay (May 10, 2013)

Super excited for this box! Sadly my mom isn't so... i guess I have an extra one coming my way...


----------



## hlwood (May 10, 2013)

Well, I already know what I'm getting with that gift card....that didn't take long at all.


----------



## kitnmitns (May 10, 2013)

So funny, I just finished posting links on my blog and dashed over here to see you all were on it! WooHoo!  Looks like a good box!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I already know what I'm getting with that gift card....that didn't take long at all.


 I know, right? As soon as I started looking, I saw something that I feel I just HAVE to have, lol.


----------



## Dalisay (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys are THE BEST!!!!  Here are the links:
> 
> ...


 thanks for the breakdown!

I think the beauty blender one is the beautyblender Travel Kit for 23.95.


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

> This looks like suchÂ  good box!! I am especially excited to get the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've been wanting one for so long, but never picked one up! The items on the website also look really cute, but they seem really expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They actually have a lot of stuff starting at $25!


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

> I know, right? As soon as I started looking, I saw something that I feel I just HAVE to have, lol.Â


 I have to have the Gorjana gold anchor necklace!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to have the Gorjana gold anchor necklace!


 I need the Gorjana Chain Ring! I think thats what its called. I had to leave the site before I went ahead and bought it without the gift card, lol.

Or maybe the Gorjana Drop Stud Earrings. Or both...


----------



## hlwood (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to have the Gorjana gold anchor necklace!


 I want the Gorjana Taner necklace.  So the rest of yall stay away!  Just kidding


----------



## maleia91 (May 10, 2013)

Ohhhh this box is so good! I'm way excited.


----------



## JessP (May 10, 2013)

Very excited for this box! Well done, Popsugar!


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

I'm also loving the gunmetal pyramid studs. You can never have enough pyramid studs! Lol


----------



## stephrae13 (May 10, 2013)

I'm in SoCal and I haven't received a shipping notification yet, and nothing's showing up on FedEx. I hate searching for the reference I feel like it never works. Anyone else on the west coast still not receive shipping notification yet??


----------



## AshJs3 (May 10, 2013)

Awww man I had my eye on the Taner bar necklace and it's sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder how often they restock?


----------



## jenniferrose (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stephrae13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in SoCal and I haven't received a shipping notification yet, and nothing's showing up on FedEx. I hate searching for the reference I feel like it never works. Anyone else on the west coast still not receive shipping notification yet??


 I haven't. Reference tracking does work for me, but it fedex has only been notified. Nothing has actually started shipping yet and I haven't received any emails.


----------



## chocolatte (May 10, 2013)

Has everyone's already been shipped? Mine still says processing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just checked FedEx and I still can't even track it yet.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 10, 2013)

I just got my emailed ship notice about 20 minutes ago. It's been available through FedEx tracking since Wednesday though. I'm in Arkansas.


----------



## Shannon28 (May 10, 2013)

Is the

$30 code a generic one or one time use? If it's generic could someone post what it is please?
Thanks!


----------



## SonyaB (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chocolatte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has everyone's already been shipped? Mine still says processing.
> 
> 
> ...


 I just got an email that mine had shipped, although I was already tracking it with my account number.  I hoped over to my Popsugar page and it is now showing shipped instead of processing like it was this morning.  Shows my shipped date as the 10th, but the box was actually sent out on the 8th per Fed-ex.  Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 10, 2013)

Still can't track by reference annoying, so happy to hear its a great box though!


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super excited for this box! Sadly my mom isn't so... i guess I have an extra one coming my way...


 at least you get an extra beauty blender!!


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (May 10, 2013)

JUST got my tracking notice (ND)


----------



## nicepenguins (May 10, 2013)

Wondering if there are variations on the drink related item...? They had some other variations on tha site that looked pretty good!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wondering if there are variations on the drink related item...? They had some other variations on tha site that looked pretty good!


 I think it's likely that there will be many color/flavor/set variations in this box. The hats come in black, grey, or blue from what I've found. The sets and way better snacks also come in a bunch of other flavors. The Pacifica lip quench also has a bunch of different colors and scents it comes in so I think we can count on some sort of variation.


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

> Wondering if there are variations on the drink related item...? They had some other variations on tha site that looked pretty good!


 I wonder that too. I scoped out what flavors come in the set we all might be getting and I'm thinking the blood orange margarita sounds divine.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 10, 2013)

I keep coming back to this thread just to look at the pictures! I want this box NOW! I'm so impatient when it comes to these things!


----------



## CLovee (May 10, 2013)

I wonder if we will see different colored hats!? I have a brown one and really hope to get the black one in my box! I went to Ulta a couple weeks ago for a beautyblender and they were sold out, so I bought an Ulta brand one. So now I'm excited!!!! I already bought my tequila!


----------



## hlwood (May 10, 2013)

Can anyone find a picture of the hat actually on someone's head?  I'm curious to see how the brim looks.


----------



## lucyla8 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They actually have a lot of stuff starting at $25!


 and shipping is only $7.45!


----------



## Kerryliz (May 10, 2013)

UGHHHHH I have the biggest head in the world - no way the hat's going to fit me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmmmm. I wonder what's up??


 I really hope the home delivery means FedEx will deliver my box instead of USPS.  My mail man at my office is so unreliable.


----------



## lioness90 (May 10, 2013)

> You guys are THE BEST!!!! Â Here are the links: ~beautyblender Set: ($34.95) ~The Modern Cocktail Modern Margarita Set: ($8.29) ~Questions I Ask When I want to Talk About Myself: 50 Topics to Share with Friends by Mindi Kaling
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Both of you are awesome! It looks like this box rocks!!! I can't wait to get my box!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 10, 2013)

I love love love this box!!! I just ordered the house of Harlow key necklace...I really wanted the black leather / gold triangle necklace but I think I should just get a knockoff since it probably won't be in style after this year. So gorgeous but I didn't want to spent another $50 plus even after the gift card. What are you guys getting?


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

Now I really wonder what the weight variations are all about. I hope a MUT poster wins one of the clutches!!!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGHHHHH I have the biggest head in the world - no way the hat's going to fit me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha same here!  I have a really cute straw fedora I got from Target a few weeks ago.....from the men's section.....in a size L/XL.  Oh well, the rest of this box still is worth the $35 to me, so it'll be a good gift for a friend or my sister.  Or maybe with some dedication I can gradually stretch that bad boy out.

Can't wait for my box!  This is a great one!


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 10, 2013)

This is the first box I've been excited about in a while! I love being able to pick my own jewelry, the beautyblender is something I've had my eye on for a while, and I'll use almost everything that's included.
Yippee!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone find a picture of the hat actually on someone's head?  I'm curious to see how the brim looks.


 Their website is kind of bad I can't get it to work properly but I was able to DL their catalog and in that you can see a picture of the Gisells hat on the lady and it comes in more than just black. There are also White, Red, Blue, Fushcia, Graphite, and Soft Pink. Here is the link if you want to look at the catalog it is on page 23

http://kooringal.earthnymph.com.au/Catalogue/kooringal_summer_women.pdf


----------



## hlwood (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their website is kind of bad I can't get it to work properly but I was able to DL their catalog and in that you can see a picture of the Gisells hat on the lady and it comes in more than just black. There are also White, Red, Blue, Fushcia, Graphite, and Soft Pink. Here is the link if you want to look at the catalog it is on page 23
> 
> http://kooringal.earthnymph.com.au/Catalogue/kooringal_summer_women.pdf


 Thanks! 

I have an enormous head.  I'm interested to see if this will fit me.  If not, I can always give it to my mama.


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

> Their website is kind of bad I can't get it to work properly but I was able to DL their catalog and in that you can see a picture of the Gisells hat on the lady and it comes in more than just black. There are also White, Red, Blue, Fushcia, Graphite, and Soft Pink. Here is the link if you want to look at the catalog it is on page 23 http://kooringal.earthnymph.com.au/Catalogue/kooringal_summer_women.pdf


 It's cute - but I definitely hope I get black. I wonder what that round white thing is on it? A button? I can't see that close on my phone.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's cute - but I definitely hope I get black. I wonder what that round white thing is on it? A button? I can't see that close on my phone.


 Yeah looks like a button of some kind but tbh Im not really sure either lol


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (May 10, 2013)

cracks me up how the one item that everyone is super stoked about, I wont be using.
The beauty blender is completely useless to me because I don't use foundation.  The other items though, I can dig. It's a very summery box.  This box isn't a complete disaster like so many in the past have been.
on another note, mine still says 'processing' which I'm not too fond of. I hope its just a glitch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miranda Hollen (May 10, 2013)

Mine is also still processing!


----------



## Shannon28 (May 10, 2013)

I am so excited for everything in this box. Does anyone know if we can stack the $30 GC with the 20% sale at Charm and Chain?


----------



## JMezz (May 10, 2013)

Yay!!! This is the first box I'm super excited about and I've been subbing since Dec. Looks like PS knew this was a crucial month for a lot of people. I'll be sticking with them.


----------



## JenniferV (May 10, 2013)

> I really hope the home delivery means FedEx will deliver my box instead of USPS. Â My mail man at my office is so unreliable. Â


 FedEx will totally be delivering it. I want it to mean that we're getting the clutches!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm, it just says enjoy $30 off your purchase.. not redeemable for cash blah blah... not valid on previous purchases or towards shipping charges  Doesn't mention a minimum


 I'm so excited for this, I bought a peridot pendent in Hawaii when I was there for a conference (I know, I was lucky!) and it looks like I could essentially get matching peridot earrings for $30 after the discount.  Woo!


----------



## wifeandmom (May 10, 2013)

Just checked by reference number and mine will be delivered either tomorrow or Monday! Mine is weighing in at 4.1pounds...anyone else's this amount??


----------



## lioness90 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kenzie Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> cracks me up how the one item that everyone is super stoked about, I wont be using.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I don't wear foundation either. I might give it to someone who does or try it with my BB/tinted moisturizer. I might try it just to see what the hype is about.



> Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just checked by reference number and mine will be delivered either tomorrow or Monday! Mine is weighing in at 4.1pounds...anyone else's this amount??


 OOOOO! You must have won the clutch


----------



## wifeandmom (May 10, 2013)

I will be SHOCKED if I did as I never win anything! I was surprised to see the weight though so fingers crossed I wasn't just gifted with extra tissue paper and bubble wrap. Hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Yeah I don't wear foundation either. I might give it to someone who does or try it with my BB/tinted moisturizer. OOOOO! You must have won the clutchÂ


----------



## Imberis (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chocolatte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has everyone's already been shipped? Mine still says processing.
> 
> 
> ...


Mine still says processing, too. I'm a little worried, but maybe it's because I just re-subbed right before the cut-off date?


----------



## lioness90 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I will be SHOCKED if I did as I never win anything! I was surprised to see the weight though so fingers crossed I wasn't just gifted with extra tissue paper and bubble wrap. Hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 *Fingers crossed*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Somebody on this forum has to win it!


----------



## chicablanquita (May 10, 2013)

Literally just received my shipping notice right now. Two hours ago it was still processing. I'm in central Illinois. 3.2 pounds. Originated via FedEx Wednesday, started the shipping process Thursday so we'll see! Always excited for this box!!


----------



## crburros (May 10, 2013)

Mailman came and went. Super bummed! I thought for sure it would be here today.


----------



## lioness90 (May 10, 2013)

I like Charm &amp; Chain's jewelry. I might get: Crystal Pyramid Studs in Gunmetal or Nico NY Ball &amp; Chain Link Bracelet. 

I hope I get the hat in Black or Graphite.

My local Target sells The Modern Cocktail and I'm tempted to eventually try a few varieties after looking at the TMC site. I hope I don't get one of the low-cal mixers in my box, yuck. The Modern Tropical Highballs variety sounds good.


----------



## have2haveit (May 10, 2013)

Shit i caved in and saw the spoilers! so Excited and they really nailed it With this box! About The $30 gift card, will we be able to use it for a particular company or to any of our liking?


----------



## lioness90 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Shit i caved in and saw the spoilers! so Excited and they really nailed it With this box! About The $30 gift card, will we be able to use it for a particular company or to any of our liking?


 The card is for Charm &amp; Chain.


----------



## OiiO (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone find a picture of the hat actually on someone's head?  I'm curious to see how the brim looks.


----------



## have2haveit (May 10, 2013)

Omg that hat is soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kenzie Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> cracks me up how the one item that everyone is super stoked about, I wont be using.
> 
> ...


 You can use it for all sorts of products, concealer, eye shadow (creases), cream blush, loose powder etc.


----------



## RDolph (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kenzie Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> cracks me up how the one item that everyone is super stoked about, I wont be using.
> 
> ...


 Agreed. And I know you can use it for any makeup, but as someone who doesn't wear anything except mascara, it is 100% useless. Ah well, I love the hat!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can use it for all sorts of products, concealer, eye shadow (creases), cream blush, *loose powder etc.*


 I have one that I use for loose powder and it leaves a terrific finish!


----------



## Dustbunni2890 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just checked by reference number and mine will be delivered either tomorrow or Monday! Mine is weighing in at 4.1pounds...anyone else's this amount??


 i haven't seen that! def. post back once you get it!!!!


----------



## Shannon28 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg that hat is soooo cute!!!!


I agree, I hope I get the brown or blue.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. And I know you can use it for any makeup, but as someone who doesn't wear anything except mascara, it is 100% useless. Ah well, I love the hat!


 Aww dang.  Send it to me?


----------



## have2haveit (May 10, 2013)

Someone needs to make a good video, post it on YouTube and give us the link.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (May 10, 2013)

New instagram spoiler (I've been refreshing every 20 mins 




)

http://statigr.am/p/452940983546685627_12675265

No it's not my box/image.


----------



## alliekers (May 10, 2013)

I am loving the look of this box, so much fun stuff. Definitely one of their best boxes yet, if not the best.


----------



## gototallycrazy (May 10, 2013)

Long time lurker, I check the forum every month for spoilers (stalker mode, lol) and I've been subscribing to the PSMH since the beginning. For the most part, I love the boxes (although there have been a few misses for me). I'm excited for this months box. Can't wait to do some jewelry shopping an way better snacks really are way better! I just hope I don't get the hat in soft pink or fuschia, hoping for brown or black. I'm in Houston and mines shipping from CA, 3.2lbs (guess no clutch for me, I never win things) and no ETA, but it'll probably take a week or so. I got the Summer Fun box a few days ago and am really happy with it. I know it's kinda lame, but the Truffle pouch is just what I need to keep me organized (between my school bag &amp; purse, I'm bad about leaving my wallet/earbuds/etc in the wrong bag, so I think it'll be helpful) and I LOVE HoH sunnies (even if they are last seasons style). Anyhow, that's my two cents worth!


----------



## fruitseemcgee (May 10, 2013)

I'm excited for the beautyblender. I don't know how to use it but everyone makes it seem like its the best thing since sliced bread. I can't wait to give it a try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (May 10, 2013)

And if any one doesn't want the beauty blender you can probably do pretty well in the trade threads with it. Other people are super into them.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 10, 2013)

I'm a beauty blender skeptic myself. I use a big Tarte brush that I love so much for foundation. I can't decide if I should try it or try to trade it. Hmm...


----------



## prachisrk (May 10, 2013)

You should try it. The hype is true! I have 2 already and the cleaner but I was so excited when it was in the box. Love it



> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a beauty blender skeptic myself. I use a big Tarte brush that I love so much for foundation. I can't decide if I should try it or try to trade it. Hmm...


----------



## prachisrk (May 10, 2013)

Wow so glad I re-subbed. This looks like a great box!


----------



## JessP (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm a beauty blender skeptic myself. I use a big Tarte brush that I love so much for foundation. I can't decide if I should try it or try to trade it. Hmm...


 I have both a Beauty Blender and the Tarte Airbrush Finish bamboo foundation brush - I tried the BB for a while and, while the results are lovely, I always end up reaching for my Tarte brush because it's so much faster. Not sure if you have the same Tarte brush, but I love it and it pretty much trumps other application tools in terms of ease, time saved, and (often times) overall finish.


----------



## prachisrk (May 10, 2013)

Damn this forum, I am now considering getting the Tarte brush.



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have both a Beauty Blender and the Tarte Airbrush Finish bamboo foundation brush - I tried the BB for a while and, while the results are lovely, I always end up reaching for my Tarte brush because it's so much faster. Not sure if you have the same Tarte brush, but I love it and it pretty much trumps other application tools in terms of ease, time saved, and (often times) overall finish.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 10, 2013)

> Damn this forum, I am now considering getting the Tarte brush.


 Haha oops! But yes it's the bamboo airbrush brush. It's so big I feel like I put my makeup on in just a few swoops! I might try the blender to blend in my concealer. Now I just use my fingers.


----------



## prachisrk (May 10, 2013)

That sounds great. As much as i love the beauty blender, something quicker is definitely nice for the in rush days.



> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha oops! But yes it's the bamboo airbrush brush. It's so big I feel like I put my makeup on in just a few swoops! I might try the blender to blend in my concealer. Now I just use my fingers.


----------



## alliekers (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have both a Beauty Blender and the Tarte Airbrush Finish bamboo foundation brush - I tried the BB for a while and, while the results are lovely, I always end up reaching for my Tarte brush because it's so much faster. Not sure if you have the same Tarte brush, but I love it and it pretty much trumps other application tools in terms of ease, time saved, and (often times) overall finish.


 I bought this Tarte brush during Sephora chic week and it's hands down my favorite foundation applicator ever. I tried BB before and I liked the results, but I totally agree that the Tarte brush is faster and I like the coverage a bit better. I can't recommend the brush enough. Try it ladies, you'll be converted!


----------



## fruitseemcgee (May 10, 2013)

> I bought this Tarte brush during Sephora chic week and it's hands down my favorite foundation applicator ever. I tried BB before and I liked the results, but I totally agree that the Tarte brush is faster and I like the coverage a bit better. I can't recommend the brush enough. Try it ladies, you'll be converted!


 Maybe popsugar should send us the Tarte brush so we can compare/contrast? Here's to hoping for the June box! Anyone with me?


----------



## ldoctor (May 10, 2013)

I can't believe I got my box today in Ohio. That was the best delivery time I have ever had since I started last year.  I like this box. The hat is not my taste, but I will have a hat for the Kentucky Derby party next year.  Much better box. I can't believe I got my Summer fun box and the monthly box in the same week.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 10, 2013)

I am super pleased with these spoilers for this month. I've been eyeing the beauty Blender for a while now. I normally use my hands with my chanel vitalumier aqua foundation and it comes out pretty natural (which is what I like). I also heard about the Pacifica tinted balm on YouTube and wanted to buy one because I'm a tinted balm junkie, that's all I use on my lips. Those two things already add up to more than what I paid so the rest is just happy extras for me. I absolutely love Mindy Kaling and her book (I've read it and listened to the audiobook) and I'm obsessed with the Mindy Project so I'm sure I will enjoy the conversation cards. Not sure if I'll use the floppy hat (I'm more of a Gator baseball hat type of girl) but I'll give it a try because I live in Florida and spend a lot of time at the pool and beach during the summer and my face always burns no matter how much sunscreen I use. I'm not a margarita person and I tried the martini mixes by the same brand and wasn't crazy about it but these will make a great addition to a gift for a friend. The snack looks good. The only things that may not get used are the PopSugar bag and the giftcard. The website looks pretty expensive and I don't wanna spend any extra money unless I really fall in love with something on the site. All in all I'm very excited for my box to get here and this looks like it may be my favorite box yet.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just checked by reference number and mine will be delivered either tomorrow or Monday! Mine is weighing in at 4.1pounds...anyone else's this amount??


 Oh My, you could have a clutch. The highes weight I've seen is 3.6lbs


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting 3.6 apparently. I would guess she's getting a clutch too! Lucky girl!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 10, 2013)

If the mixes are alcohol free they could also be great to serve as mocktails for a pregnant friend or someone underage. I would have loved this stuff when I was pregnant and it was hot out.


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 10, 2013)

I'm getting worried, my box still hasn't shipped.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 10, 2013)

Don't worry. I ordered on April 11th and only now show mine shipping via reference in FedEx. It still shows processing on the site.


----------



## JHP07 (May 10, 2013)

This box is my first popsugar must have box and it's fabulous! I can't wait for it to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jackieee (May 10, 2013)

Hah, I JUST got my shipping confirmation email even though the box was delivered earlier this afternoon.

Overall, the box is fine...I doubt I'll wear the hat, but you never know! I already ate the chips, they were good...not as good as that amazing quinoa chocolate bar last month, but they were tasty. Excited to try the blender!


----------



## sj52000 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm getting worried, my box still hasn't shipped.


 Mine just shipped today, and the gift box I purchased is still processing. I wouldn't worry yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephrae13 (May 10, 2013)

When you track by reference are you putting an account number too?


----------



## stephrae13 (May 10, 2013)

Just kidding... I realized I've been typing the wrong number lol mines "initiated"


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 10, 2013)

No account number. Check back on page 16. Someone was kind enough to leave instructions on how to check FedEx via reference numbers.


----------



## ling168 (May 10, 2013)

Definitely a good box... especially compared to recent months!


----------



## ydlr20 (May 10, 2013)

One of my boxes updated. FINALLY!!!! It's in Newburgh, NY.


----------



## lbrown7 (May 10, 2013)

I finally got my shipment notice, and apparently even though my account said processing this morning my box shipped on May 7. When I tracked through FedEx, it said that my box weighed 28.5 lbs. There is no way that can be correct, right?


----------



## Shauna999 (May 10, 2013)

Maybe their shipping you a puppy- a really large puppy!!


----------



## moonjora (May 10, 2013)

I am one of the people that shows 2 boxes but it almost looks like they accidentally created duplicate (with different tracking) labels because only one shows any movement. The other simply says initiated. I certainly wouldn't complain if I ended up with 2 but it seems unlikely to me.


----------



## MissKellyC (May 10, 2013)

Omg I'm SO excited for this box!!! And honestly, I may be most excited for the cards from Mindy. I read Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me and watch The Mindy Project... So hilarious!!! But I'm pretty excited over everything in this box. (Except the drink mixers as I don't drink.. But that's easy to give away =) )


----------



## smartinoff (May 10, 2013)

I'm excited about everything in it! Thank you for the spoilers! I have heard great things about the beauty blender but have NO idea how to use it lol I also have a large head so I have doubts about that cute hat. And who doesn't love some booze mix! Popsugar is the only sub I have that I use everything from, even when I'm not crazy thrilled with the contents (like April's box) it all gets used. And really for $35 on a surprise monthly gift to myself, I'm not trying to save money lol


----------



## Shauna999 (May 10, 2013)

So in regards to the "pink thing" (for u gals that are spoiler free) do I have to get it wet before using it.


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

> So in regards to the "pink thing" (for u gals that are spoiler free) do I have to get it wet before using it.


 You can if you want, but you don't have to. I don't wet mine before using it, and it works just fine for me.


----------



## randomlyreviews (May 10, 2013)

My box finally shipped today - out of NY. I looked at the spoilers and it is a very nice box - can't wait!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 10, 2013)

> You can if you want, but you don't have to. I don't wet mine before using it, and it works just fine for me.


 Great to know- I do my makeup at my vanity &amp; the last thing I feel like doing is running to the bathroom to wet it down- I'm too lazy ;-)


----------



## Jo Cres (May 10, 2013)

GGGAAAHHH!!! my box is processing!!! after seeing the awesomeness and it being my birthday on the 20th I want my box!!!!! ship dang it!!!


----------



## Sputinka (May 10, 2013)

Ahhh LOVE this box! I hope mine gets here before I go on vacation next Friday! A beautyblender eeee!!!! And I love Mindy, I just finished her book!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 10, 2013)

I am so so so upset I won't be getting this box. I signed up on Wed thinking I had time from what the email said, but now it says I am getting the June box. It is such an amazing box for me. I will have to see if I can get one from someone maybe.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so so so upset I won't be getting this box. I signed up on Wed thinking I had time from what the email said, but now it says I am getting the June box. It is such an amazing box for me. I will have to see if I can get one from someone maybe.


 Haha, right after I posted this I got an email:





I am soooo excited right now!! This month's box looks amazing!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lbrown7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got my shipment notice, and apparently even though my account said processing this morning my box shipped on May 7. When I tracked through FedEx, it said that my box weighed 28.5 lbs. There is no way that can be correct, right?


Holy shit!



ALL the clutches are in your box!!!


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2013)

Not totally sure how I feel about this box. I definitely would never wear a hat like that nor would anyone I know so that's a wasted item. I've heard great things about the beauty blender though so I'm really excited about that. totes are wasted on me. Mixers are always handy though, and I'm always happy with more lip balms. (But seriously, PopSugar sends them ALL the time. I think this is number 4?? Not counting the lipsticks in one of the first boxes.) The Mindy cards could be fun but I'm guessing they will be kind of tacky. Will love the gift card if I can actually use it. I'm worried anything cheap might get sold out before I get my box. So I'm happy with this one but not as over the moon as many of you seem to be.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (May 10, 2013)

This box looks awesome! I am happy!! 



 By my boxes weight, does not look like I won a clutch. Hoping someone here did. 

Anyone who dislikes this box, should cancel your sub immediately, you will never be satisfied!


----------



## gejag (May 10, 2013)

Finally!  After endless processing, my box left Sacramento today, weighing in at 3.6 #.   No further information given.  I am sure it will take it's MERRY time getting to Chicago.  And of course taking the scenic route through Wisconsin is crazy maddening!  I just want to see all the pictures; I LOVE SPOILERS.


----------



## gejag (May 10, 2013)

Hahahahhahahah!!  That cracked me up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gejag (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Holy shit!
> ...


 *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, that cracked me up!*


----------



## have2haveit (May 10, 2013)

It's true what Eastcoastplus40 said if you don't like your box cancel but don't try to rain on our parade only cuz your unhappy. PS did an amazing job with this box. I'm appreciative of their hard work even though that hat isn't my style- I'm still going to rock it!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandyb82 (May 10, 2013)

> It's true what Eastcoastplus40 said if you don't like your box cancel but don't try to rain on our parade only cuz your unhappy. PS did an amazing job with this box. I'm appreciative of their hard work even though that hat isn't my style- I'm still going to rock it!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I totally agree!! I can't believe people are complaining about the hat possibly not fitting.. I mean, come on!! This box is amazing and I really think there are people that just will not be happy no matter what is inside the box.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 10, 2013)

I feel like people have the right to discuss what they don't like about the box. They aren't bringing me down at all. I am happy I am getting this month's box, though I'm sure there is something in it I will be meh about.


----------



## Alexia561 (May 10, 2013)

I was originally slated to get the June box as May was sold out, but I just received an email saying unless they heard from me by Sunday, they're sending me the May box! Super excited now!


----------



## Cate88 (May 10, 2013)

I haven't received mine yet, but I'm impressed. Honestly, the hat is ugly, not my style, and I don't drink often and don't like margaritas so those two will to to waste. With that said, I love everything else in the box (even though I don't quite understand beauty blenders as I don't wear foundation) and think even without those items, it would still be a great box. I feel like they've listened to their customer's critiques. Not everyone is going to be happy with everything, but I can definitely appreciate the thought and the value!


----------



## emmzk25 (May 10, 2013)

Got my Summer Fun box today, and I was extremely skeptical at first and almost didn't buy, but it was pretty nice.

I hope this box gets here soon, I should get it Tuesday...I really really hope I get it soon because my little sisters b'day is coming up soon and she idolizes MK so that one item by her would be a great addition to her gift....

so excited about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (May 10, 2013)

Maybe I didn't explain myself correctly... The reason why I posted "It's true what Eastcoastplus40 said if you don't like your box cancel but don't try to rain on our parade only cuz your unhappy. PS did an amazing job with this box. I'm appreciative of their hard work even though that hat isn't my style- I'm still going to rock it!!"... Is becuase some1 posted this: " I'm happy with this one but not as over the moon as many of you seem to be" which made me feel like ..wow she thinks we're over exagerating (the people who love the box)... But yeah I totally agree ppl should be able to say how they feel about this box but shouldn't try to make us feel like losers for loving it. But yet again she probably meant no harm..


----------



## sunnycherry (May 10, 2013)

I was offered the May box instead of the June box too! I'm not too sure if I'm going to take it though. They are great items but I wouldn't know what to do with the hat!


----------



## smartinoff (May 10, 2013)

Got the email about my 50 off box and I think I'm gonna go ahead and get another May box instead of June because if nothing else, I can use some of the stuff in end of the year teacher gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sunnycherry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was offered the May box instead of the June box too! I'm not too sure if I'm going to take it though. They are great items but I wouldn't know what to do with the hat!


I just declined the May box and will take June instead.  While this box is awesome, some of the products just aren't for me.  Here's to June!


----------



## KayEss (May 10, 2013)

> Maybe I didn't explain myself correctly... The reason why I posted "It's true what Eastcoastplus40 said if you don't like your box cancel but don't try to rain on our parade only cuz your unhappy. PS did an amazing job with this box. I'm appreciative of their hard work even though that hat isn't my style- I'm still going to rock it!!"... Is becuase some1 posted this: " I'm happy with this one but not as over the moon as many of you seem to be" which made me feel like ..wow she thinks we're over exagerating (the people who love the box)... But yeah I totally agree ppl should be able to say how they feel about this box but shouldn't try to make us feel like losers for loving it. But yet again she probably meant no harm..


 That was me. I certainly didn't mean to make anyone feel like a loser for loving it. There are a lot of PopSugar boxes that I have been "over the moon for," and the more people that love it the better of course. I loved February and there was obviously lots of controversy over that one. It was an amazing box for ME but of course not everyone feels the same way. This is just a mediocre box for me personally. No complaints, just some are better suited to me than others. PopSugar is still my favorite box and I can see why many of you love the May box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prachisrk (May 10, 2013)

Here is another spoiler picture

http://instagram.com/p/ZJgKtZwGC9/


----------



## ydlr20 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just declined the May box and will take June instead.  While this box is awesome, some of the products just aren't for me.  Here's to June!


 I declined the May box as well. I used the 50% of code when I saw that people would be getting the June box instead.


----------



## Imberis (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mandyb82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree!! I can't believe people are complaining about the hat possibly not fitting.. I mean, come on!!
> 
> This box is amazing and I really think there are people that just will not be happy no matter what is inside the box.


 I am excited for this box, but I have to say: I really am worried about the hat! I have a giant, giant head! LoL. There are no women's hats that fit my big noggin except for knit caps, which I rarely wear. I just want a chic sun hat to fit my potato head!


----------



## MsTee (May 10, 2013)

> I feel like people have the right to discuss what they don't like about the box. They aren't bringing me down at all. I am happy I am getting this month's box, though I'm sure there is something in it I will be meh about.Â


 I agree! I loved last month. Everybody else hated it. To each their own.


----------



## have2haveit (May 10, 2013)

Awww honey don't feel bad about your head. We all come in different shapes and sizes. If in fact it doesn't fit, sell it on amazon and make a profit or give it away as a gift. But we still don't know if it fits or not... Until then don't put yourself down your probably very very smart!


----------



## Imberis (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Awww honey don't feel bad about your head. We all come in different shapes and sizes. If in fact it doesn't fit, sell it on amazon and make a profit or give it away as a gift. But we still don't know if it fits or not... Until then don't put yourself down your probably very very smart!


Haha, thanks for that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good idea about giving it away if it doesn't fit!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 10, 2013)

This box is awesome!!! I'm totally easy to please though- to date the only box I was disappointed with was January. I love PS- I think their boxes are amaze &amp; I'm impressed with their CS. They seem to step up to the plate when needed- like the whole spa wrap debacle- I wasn't involved but they went out of their way to make their customers happy - I'm truly impressed!!


----------



## klg534 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I declined the May box as well. I used the 50% of code when I saw that people would be getting the June box instead.


 Me too! I was really excited to be able to get June half off since my sub was up this month. Hoping for two great months in a row!


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 10, 2013)

My boxes finally shipped both 3.2


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

Yikes, no shipping notice yet, but my label was finally generated, and the shipping information was transmitted to FedEx this evening less than two and a half hours ago!  They don't even have it in their possession yet, so there is no estimated delivery date.  Not digging this.


----------



## wifeandmom (May 11, 2013)

I'm so anxious to get my box and see of there is anything of substance causing the weight difference on mine! As of now, it's only 2 hours away...the luxury box was delivered the day after it hit the same spot, so REALLY hoping it surprises me tomorrow versus making an appearance Monday!


----------



## alpina0560 (May 11, 2013)

any idea how long it'll take to get the May box if you ordered it with the 50% off code?

I ordered it Wednesday, never got an email about choosing if I wanted May or June, my email just says May.. But I was wondering if I'll even see it in May!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 11, 2013)

My box has been idling in GA since the 8th. The updated weight now says 3.7 pounds instead of 3.2. I don't know why it should take from the 8th until the 13th to reach AL. Can't wait to get this box!


----------



## wifeandmom (May 11, 2013)

It took over a week for my luxury box to arrive from CA to GA...10days to be exact. This one is coming from NY and was only shipped a few days ago. If it does arrive tomorrow, literally half the time as shipping from CA! Mine is still at 4.1pounds; my husband thinks I'm crazy to be stalking it so much....


----------



## nicepenguins (May 11, 2013)

> It took over a week for my luxury box to arrive from CA to GA...10days to be exact. This one is coming from NY and was only shipped a few days ago. If it does arrive tomorrow, literally half the time as shipping from CA! Mine is still at 4.1pounds; my husband thinks I'm crazy to be stalking it so much....


 Mine arrived in kennesaw half an hour ago but who knows when I'll get it...


----------



## wifeandmom (May 11, 2013)

> Mine arrived in kennesaw half an hour ago but who knows when I'll get it...


 Mine is in Atlanta! I swear, FedEx must be swamped with views once the boxes start shipping. lol


----------



## skylola123 (May 11, 2013)

I can't wait for this box!! I am super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greentea7 (May 11, 2013)

So excited for this box! On the popsugar site is still says processing but the reference tips a few pages back showed it was already on its way.happy times!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 11, 2013)

Imberis, this is what I do to enlarge snug brimmed hats. You need a hat, very sharp scissors or box cutter, a long scarf, (maybe cardboard and clear nail polish depending on hat weave).  Use the box cutter or scissors to cut 1 inch long vertical slits on the section of hat above brim  where a decorative hat band would go., ( if it looks like it will unravel inset piece of cardboard and use clear nail polish to seal edges of cuts) fold scarf long ways until it can be threaded through slits, tie scarf either in bow on back or tie and leave ends to hang. The cuts should allow just enough extra space to let hat fit, and scarf draws attention from cuts.


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Holy shit!
> ...


 hahahah


----------



## CaliMel (May 11, 2013)

I'm so sad I missed out on this one! I really wanted to subscribe to it with the half off code, but they wouldn't let me and then the May sold out. =(

I've been wanting to try a beauty blender forever, and that bag and margarita mix stuff looks awesome!


----------



## Imberis (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Imberis, this is what I do to enlarge snug brimmed hats. You need a hat, very sharp scissors or box cutter, a long scarf, (maybe cardboard and clear nail polish depending on hat weave).  Use the box cutter or scissors to cut 1 inch long vertical slits on the section of hat above brim  where a decorative hat band would go., ( if it looks like it will unravel inset piece of cardboard and use clear nail polish to seal edges of cuts) fold scarf long ways until it can be threaded through slits, tie scarf either in bow on back or tie and leave ends to hang. The cuts should allow just enough extra space to let hat fit, and scarf draws attention from cuts.


Thanks so much for the tip! I'm definitely going to try this out. (Although I might have to go buy a cheap hat to try it on first!)


----------



## stasi7 (May 11, 2013)

Has anyone on here received a clutch?? I hope all 10 go to us!


----------



## lioness90 (May 11, 2013)

> Â Imberis, this is what I do to enlarge snug brimmed hats. You need a hat, very sharp scissors or box cutter, a long scarf, (maybe cardboard and clear nail polish depending on hat weave).Â  Use the box cutter or scissors to cut 1 inch long vertical slits on the section of hat above brimÂ  where a decorative hat band would go., ( if it looks like it will unravel inset piece of cardboard and use clear nail polish to seal edges of cuts) fold scarf long ways until it can be threaded through slits, tie scarf either in bow on back or tie and leave ends to hang. The cuts should allow just enough extra space to let hat fit, and scarf draws attention from cuts.


 That's a good idea! I will try it if my head is too big for the cap.


----------



## fruitseemcgee (May 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if the 50% off code still works?  May will be the last of my 3 month sub so I'm hoping I can resub with the code.


----------



## JHP07 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fruitseemcgee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the 50% off code still works?  May will be the last of my 3 month sub so I'm hoping I can resub with the code.


 Sorry, the code is expired now (was originally supposed to expire on the 10th, but it looks like Popsugar deactivated the code on the 9th).


----------



## wifeandmom (May 11, 2013)

Received mine today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No clutch (haha); LOVE everything in the box and super happy with the black hat too! Yippee! Now to go search for jewelry...


----------



## JenniferV (May 11, 2013)

> Received mine today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No clutch (haha); LOVE everything in the box and super happy with the black hat too! Yippee! Now to go search for jewelry...


 This gives me renewed hope that the boxes shipped FedEx ground instead of smart post have the clutches. Don't get me wrong I'm sad for you, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Shannon28 (May 11, 2013)

Is anyone else still processing and not searchable via Fedex?


----------



## wifeandmom (May 11, 2013)

LOL I'm honestly not crazy over the clutches; it would have made a great Christmas gift for my sister though as they are very much her style!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *sigh* Guess I will just have to put some time into searching for a present for her! Hehe



> This gives me renewed hope that the boxes shipped FedEx ground instead of smart post have the clutches. Don't get me wrong I'm sad for you, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## glamigirl (May 11, 2013)

mine is stilll processing...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 11, 2013)

Mine is still processing but I was able to track by fed ex reference no delivery date on it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope it updates soon


----------



## lauren2828 (May 11, 2013)

Reference tracking finally works for me, but ughhhhh, it only says "information sent to FedEx." Even though I peeked at the spoilers, I am excited to find what variations I might get. Hurry up my little popsugar box!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 11, 2013)

Despite tracking saying it would get here on Monday, I got it today!!! I loved everything except the 50 things conversation book, but I have a friend who will love it. Thrilled with the hat, received black and it fits my big melon head perfectly. It's so nice to get such an awesome box for a change!


----------



## martianeskimo (May 11, 2013)

I looked at the spoilers and I have to admit I'm much more excited than I was for the April box! Now I'm anxious for my box to actually get to me!!!


----------



## CLovee (May 11, 2013)

For all of those who don't wear foundation, I don't either. But here is some good news....you can use the Beauty Blender with BB creams, tinted moisturizers, etc. I wear BB cream on days where my skin is blotchy or breaking out and it works wonders. Very sheer but good coverage. The Beauty Blender will keep your oily fingers off your face and give you a good finish. Just make sure to clean it.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 11, 2013)

I'm so bummed I missed out on the box. Seriously GREAT box!!


----------



## debilynn (May 11, 2013)

AHH....sneaky sneaky POPSUGAR!! Mine has been saying processing all month so far and guess what?? It came today! Happy Mother's Day to me!

This box = pretty enjoyable! Way better than last month. I actually used the bag from last month though. It came in handy toting all of the laundry in one trip to the laundry room!  This months box is FUN and definitley worth the money!

The Charm and Chain gift cardwis going to be used for sure. Some of the items I was interested in are already sold out but it doesn't expire until December, so I will keep checking.

HAPPPY GIRL HERE!!


----------



## debilynn (May 11, 2013)

I did not receive the clutch but it's totally ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## debilynn (May 11, 2013)

I agree! Although on the inside of the hat there is a tie so you can make it smaller. Maybe it would fit if it was loosened?


----------



## debilynn (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so bummed I missed out on the box. Seriously GREAT box!!


 This is why I don't (actually can't because I am addicted) cancel. I have cancelled 3 times and the very next day I sign up again.




 The minute I cancel it it would be a super box for sure!


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

I agree it definitely looks like a great box... I tried to use the code last night and found it wasn't working... I am hoping this was a blessing in disguise for me


----------



## Shauna999 (May 11, 2013)

> For all of those who don't wear foundation, I don't either. But here is some good news....you can use the Beauty Blender with BB creams, tinted moisturizers, etc. I wear BB cream on days where my skin is blotchy or breaking out and it works wonders. Very sheer but good coverage. The Beauty Blender will keep your oily fingers off your face and give you a good finish. Just make sure to clean it.


 Do u apply the bb cream to the blender &amp; then apply to face?? I'm always trying to figure out the best way- I'm a makeup junkie but I'm not into foundation &amp; new to bb creams. Thanks!!


----------



## luvmymac (May 11, 2013)

I received mine today and absolutely love it! At least shipping from NY took 4 days off my wait time! I was hoping for a black hat to match the black HOH sunglasses I received in the summer must have box. I received the hat in graphite though,but I love that color too.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 11, 2013)

Okay ladies I am ready to see some clutch winners in this group!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I didn't get one because I'm not eligible (I read over the rules and noticed you had to be subbed before the end of April to be eligible and I resubbed in May) -- but I will live vicariously through our group winners (hopefully we have some)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box is still processing, but I ordered quite late so I kind of expected that.


----------



## have2haveit (May 11, 2013)

Grr I'm getting mine on Monday, which feels like a decade .... Gosh I need to learn how to be patient!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (May 11, 2013)

Mine is STILL processing. I did try the Fedex trick and it worked, but only said that a tracking label has been made, and has no estimated delivery date. I guess I'm being impatient. LoL


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2013)

i'm confused. I used the code and was never told or asked about what month I would be getting...but my box originally said "shipping in May" and now says "processing" does this mean I have to get May? I wish I had gotten the option..I don't like the box...


----------



## tivoli92 (May 11, 2013)

does the 3.2 vs 3.6 weight mean anything? my weight says 3.6 but i'm guessing that a clutch would weigh more than .4?


----------



## SASU42 (May 11, 2013)

FedEx is showing that my box weighs 12.6 lbs. Has anyone else gotten that weight in the their tracking info?


----------



## mscuracchio (May 11, 2013)

This is going to sound dumb... But my mom left when I was little so my make up skills are from my dad... But what is a a beauty blender for???


----------



## CaliMel (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is going to sound dumb... But my mom left when I was little so my make up skills are from my dad... But what is a a beauty blender for???


 Not dumb!

My mom doesn't wear makeup, and obviously my dad has no clue. So growing up, they actually bought me a subscription to Teen Magazine because they felt so bad that I had no clue about that stuff!

I feel like these forums are like one huge Teen Magazine that everyone can share stuff on which is super awesome.

It's like those foam wedges that you can dampen and then use to apply foundation. I guess they're much softer and nicer, but essentially that's what they seem like to me!


----------



## klg534 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is going to sound dumb... But my mom left when I was little so my make up skills are from my dad... But what is a a beauty blender for???


 I had no idea either, I looked on youtube. Their are literally thousands of videos.  Everyone seems to love it, and uses it to apply foundation, etc on the face.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 12, 2013)

I only thought it was for foundation but you can use it for applying bb creams, tinted moisturizers etc. I also read you can use it for going over your powders too- blends everything I guess ;-)


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I only thought it was for foundation but you can use it for applying bb creams, tinted moisturizers etc. I also read you can use it for going over your powders too- blends everything I guess ;-)


 I come from the Alton Brown school of thought on tools:  The only single-use tool you should own is a fire extinguisher.  He said this in regard to kitchen gadgets, but I tend to apply this philosophy to beauty tools as well.  Of course, a particular tool *could* be used for eight different things, but you might just end up using it for one thing.  I find that a beautyblender can be used for pretty much anything you would use your fingers or a brush (or, of course, a makeup sponge) for, although I just use it with bb cream, and I find I like the finish better (and everything goes more quickly) if I kind of tap it on instead of swiping it across my skin. No drag marks to smooth out with the tapping approach!


----------



## mscuracchio (May 12, 2013)

Ooooooo cool!!!!! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 12, 2013)

My box is officially at my local post office so I should see it tomorrow. This thread also convinced me to get the Tarte brush while ordering some other things from Sephora. Enablers.


----------



## katybug1986 (May 12, 2013)

I cancelled my sub but am sad I missed out on this box. If anyone has an extra box or doesn't want theirs, I would like to purchase one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katybug1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled my sub but am sad I missed out on this box. If anyone has an extra box or doesn't want theirs, I would like to purchase one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I may be selling mine. They "accidentally" subbed me due to a site glitch and told me they wouldn't be giving me a refund. I don't know if i'm comfortable sending an entire box since shipping would be astronomical, but if there are certain things you want in particular let me know.


----------



## tivoli92 (May 12, 2013)

has anyone with a weight of 3.6 gotten their box?


----------



## crburros (May 12, 2013)

> has anyone with a weight of 3.6 gotten their box?


 Mine is 3.6 and should arrive tomorrow. I don't think it's a clutch box though.


----------



## DorotaD (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may be selling mine. They "accidentally" subbed me due to a site glitch and told me they wouldn't be giving me a refund. I don't know if i'm comfortable sending an entire box since shipping would be astronomical, but if there are certain things you want in particular let me know.


 I would love your beauty blender if you don't want it. PM me maybe we can work out a trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mmittag7 (May 13, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in trading? I don't want/need the beauty blender set (I already have a couple from Birchbox) and would be happy to trade it for something from this or a previous box


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 13, 2013)

They really are jerks with CS, aren't they? They sent out all those emails about the code then limited them, then acted like customers should be okay with that. Becoming less likely for me to resub.



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may be selling mine. They "accidentally" subbed me due to a site glitch and told me they wouldn't be giving me a refund. I don't know if i'm comfortable sending an entire box since shipping would be astronomical, but if there are certain things you want in particular let me know.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 13, 2013)

My box stands still initiated since Friday, been subbed since January first time the box is so late, so frustrating and seems like I am the only one too


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 13, 2013)

My pics from this month...I got graphite instead of black, sad panda.  




  Love everything else though!


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2013)

> My box stands still initiated since Friday, been subbed since January first time the box is so late, so frustrating and seems like I am the only one too


 Nope, you're not alone. They seem to do this to us PNW people every month. Mine initiated at 6:10pm Friday, and then nothing.


----------



## have2haveit (May 13, 2013)

Mine is coming today....


----------



## nancy771 (May 13, 2013)

So annoying! They hate us!



> Nope, you're not alone. They seem to do this to us PNW people every month. Mine initiated at 6:10pm Friday, and then nothing.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (May 13, 2013)

h



> My pics from this month...I got graphite instead of black, sad panda. Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This box looks great, at least it will be worth all the wait I actually think the grey hat will go with more stuff during summer, I would be happy with any of the hat colors I guess


----------



## mandyb82 (May 13, 2013)

I just got my box and I LOVE everything in it!! They totally redeemed themselves from last month!!


----------



## Shannon28 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, you're not alone. They seem to do this to us PNW people every month. Mine initiated at 6:10pm Friday, and then nothing.


PNW here too. Mine updated via fedex reference to initiation on Friday. That means I usually have 10 days or so to wait.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, you're not alone. They seem to do this to us PNW people every month. Mine initiated at 6:10pm Friday, and then nothing.


Mine is still showing processing, so you guys are a step ahead of me!  Hopefully they just never updated it and it'll magically show up on my doorstep today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2013)

> Mine is still showing processing, so you guys are a step ahead of me!Â  Hopefully they just never updated it and it'll magically show up on my doorstep today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, mine is still showing as processing on my account. I only know it has initiated because I used the reference tracking trick on the FedEx site.


----------



## lioness90 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My pics from this month...I got graphite instead of black, sad panda.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoisonMegz (May 13, 2013)

Is the only item with variations the

hat? I got mine in graphite.  So far everything else looks to be coming in the same color/flavors.  I just wish they had thrown in the margarita salt too!


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 13, 2013)

Mine is shipping from NY and I am in NJ, so you would think that I would be able to get it right away, right? They *finally* shipped it last week and it was in Central Jersey this weekend. I thought FOR SURE I would get it today. I go and look and they sent it to Allentown first and my expected delivery date is now the 15th. WTH? Just give me my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (May 13, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just got my first box and I'm Definitely happy With It. The chips were (" were" lolz) yummy And the Margarita Set calls for an interesting time. My hat came in the color black (meh) I love the size of it because for some reason I imagined it being bigger than what it is, which is great. The game is alright idk if I'll be using it anytime soon but i love the quality of the pacakging and its cute to just have around. The beauty blender and the charm and chain card Are going to come in handy for me and hubbys date night lolz


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 13, 2013)

I don't understand why my box started off in NY and then went to NJ when I live in NY! I'm seriously confused.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 13, 2013)

Has any mid westerns received their box yet? Mine is still e route from SF- it departed from their Friday &amp; no update. I have a blue floppy Michael Kors hat- I'm hoping for either graphite or black- would love black- black looks great with long blonde hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klper80 (May 13, 2013)

As hard as I try to not look at the spoilers, I can never resist!  Last month was my first PopSugar box and I was NOT impressed by any means.  I am pretty excited about this one though, so I guess ya win some, ya lose some!  Looks like mine was in Sacramento as of Saturday, so it'll probably be another couple days before I get it.  I see some people said their boxes were 3.6 lbs, but mine says it 3.2 lbs - not sure why there is a difference.


----------



## lioness90 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has any mid westerns received their box yet? Mine is still e route from SF- it departed from their Friday &amp; no update. I have a blue floppy Michael Kors hat- I'm hoping for either graphite or black- would love black- black looks great with long blonde hair


 Mine departed Sacramento Friday and hasn't updated since. I'm also hoping for the graphite or black hat.


----------



## RDolph (May 13, 2013)

Just got mine! I LOVE the hat. It has an internal drawstring, so it'll fit no matter your head size,


----------



## mmittag7 (May 13, 2013)

I got one of the boxes with a clutch! I got it in a grass green color. I can't believe it, I'm never lucky!


----------



## ginmorel (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got one of the boxes with a clutch! I got it in a grass green color. I can't believe it, I'm never lucky!


 Congrats! how much did your box weight?


----------



## MuffinTumble (May 13, 2013)

Mine has been sitting in San Fran as well, since Friday.  

UGH.  I want it now!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got one of the boxes with a clutch! I got it in a grass green color. I can't believe it, I'm never lucky!


 Woohoo...congrats!



> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got mine! I LOVE the hat. It has an internal drawstring, so it'll fit no matter your head size,


 That's awesome! I have a really small head and usually hats are way too big for me. Maybe I can pull this off!


----------



## lioness90 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got one of the boxes with a clutch! I got it in a grass green color. I can't believe it, I'm never lucky!


 CONGRATS! Glad someone on here won!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 13, 2013)

That's awesome- So happy for you!! Lucky Gal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mmittag7 (May 13, 2013)

The weight said 3.4 lbs. so I didn't think it would have one! It's a really light clutch


----------



## JuliaS (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got one of the boxes with a clutch! I got it in a grass green color. I can't believe it, I'm never lucky!


 Congratulations! I'm glad someone here at MT won the clutch.


----------



## skylola123 (May 13, 2013)

> I got one of the boxes with a clutch! I got it in a grass green color. I can't believe it, I'm never lucky!


 Can you pretty please post a pic? I never did see what was the clutch that they were giving away


----------



## have2haveit (May 13, 2013)

A little tip if you guys subscribe to charm and chain newsletters you will get an extra 10% off and you can use along side your popsugar gift card. It took off $6 from my purchase.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The weight said 3.4 lbs. so I didn't think it would have one! It's a really light clutch


 Awesome I'm glad someone on MUT won a clutch!  Was your box delivered with SmartPost or FedEx Home delivery?


----------



## Kerryliz (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got mine! I LOVE the hat. It has an internal drawstring, so it'll fit no matter your head size,


 hahaha I really think you're underestimating the hugeness of my head. I'll report back when I get home to my box tonight! 

Also, CONGRATS to mmittag!!! Let's see a pic!


----------



## mmittag7 (May 13, 2013)

Ill post a pic when I get home tonight! It was delivered via FedEx home delivery.


----------



## ginmorel (May 13, 2013)

Just got my box! My hat is gray which I love


----------



## JMezz (May 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got one of the boxes with a clutch! I got it in a grass green color. I can't believe it, I'm never lucky!

YAY!!! Congrats!


----------



## JenniferV (May 13, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Awesome I'm glad someone on MUT won a clutch! Â Was your box delivered with SmartPost or FedEx Home delivery?


YAY!!! That means we are getting them too!!!!!!!!!! I knew something was up with the FedEx Ground vs. SmartPOst!!!!!


----------



## sarahinnola (May 13, 2013)

Smartpost vs ground shipping usually depends on the destination, which method is less expensive. Not the content.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 13, 2013)

I have yet to get my box yet but it weighs 3.5, I really hope I get the clutch. but I never win anything.


----------



## smartinoff (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got one of the boxes with a clutch! I got it in a grass green color. I can't believe it, I'm never lucky!


 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I am so jealous!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Smartpost vs ground shipping usually depends on the destination, which method is less expensive. Not the content.


 You're probably right, however it is interesting that some are getting their boxes delivered via FedEx Home Delivery this month (I don't recall that happening in the past, I've been a subscriber since October).  

In the past my boxes have always shipped via FedEx Smart Post from San Fran, it shipped from New York last month by Smart Post.  

I think it's interesting that my box switched back to shipping from San Fran this month, even though I live as east as east coast can get....Norfolk/Virginia Beach...about as east as ya get.  It seems it would be cheaper to send my box out of NY.  But I'm not expert, I'm only going on what's been happening with my box since October.  

Now my weight (3.4 lbs) matches the (one) box (that we know of) with the clutch and my delivery method matches as well (Home Delivery).  But, I'm well aware that doesn't necessarily mean I'm getting a clutch.  

I'm still super duper totes excited for Thursday to get here so I can tackle the mail man and tear open this box.


----------



## JenniferV (May 13, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Smartpost vs ground shipping usually depends on the destination, which method is less expensive. Not the content.


I don't know. I am getting two boxes. Both left from the same place and are going to the same place. One is FedEx Home and one is SmartPost. They have always always always shipped my stuff (and everyone elses) SmartPost? Seems weird that they would just randomly ship some using ground this month?


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YAY!!! That means we are getting them too!!!!!!!!!! I knew something was up with the FedEx Ground vs. SmartPOst!!!!!


 I'm sooo anxious now for the week to fly by, I hope my box comes a day early like it usually does.  But tracking hasn't updated at ALL, still says California.


----------



## chocolatte (May 13, 2013)

Mine was initiated Friday at 7pm and then nothing since them. Popsugar sent me a shipping notice today but there has still been no movement. Central California here!


----------



## Imberis (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chocolatte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine was initiated Friday at 7pm and then nothing since them. Popsugar sent me a shipping notice today but there has still been no movement. Central California here!


Same here, except in Florida! This is the weirdest tracking I've had with any box so far.


----------



## MissKellyC (May 13, 2013)

> Has any mid westerns received their box yet? Mine is still e route from SF- it departed from their Friday &amp; no update. I have a blue floppy Michael Kors hat- I'm hoping for either graphite or black- would love black- black looks great with long blonde hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I haven't gotten mine yet... Last movement was Friday leaving Sacramento. So I probably still have a little while... Usually it stops in Lenexa then goes to KC before it comes to Wichita where it spends more time at the post office... =P lol


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine departed Sacramento Friday and hasn't updated since. I'm also hoping for the graphite or black hat.


 I'm in the same boat (Chicago) - This box looks awesome, so impatient!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 13, 2013)

mine hasn't updated since it left Sacramento on Friday either. I'm in Oklahoma. I really want my box already! lol.


----------



## lioness90 (May 13, 2013)

It FINALLY updated. It's in KS now. It's still going to take 50 days to get here (at least it feels like 50).


----------



## MissKellyC (May 13, 2013)

Mine just updated that its in Lenexa now at least. So maybe I'll have it by the end of the week! Fingers crossed...


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 13, 2013)

Just got my box. I was so excited I just opened everything and considered re-doing my make-up even though I'm staying in for the night. I got the hat in black and the lip tint in guava berry (I really like the color).


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box. I was so excited I just opened everything and considered re-doing my make-up even though I'm staying in for the night. I got the hat in black and the lip tint in guava berry (I really like the color).


Nice! I am hoping I get the Black version of that too. I finally got shipping, so soon I get to start stalking the mailman.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got one of the boxes with a clutch! I got it in a grass green color. I can't believe it, I'm never lucky!


 Congratulations! I am so glad to see a MUT member get one!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 13, 2013)

Mine should be here Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (May 13, 2013)

Finally got a tracking number, but the Fedex site has a glitch and wont show any information when I attempt to access the tracking info. just a blank page. ugh

frustration


----------



## tivoli92 (May 13, 2013)

i have a 3.6 box that says it's shipping fedex, but i just looked back at my previous shipping notices and theeey all say fedex too (not smart post.) so i'm really hoping for a clutch, but i just don't know!!


----------



## JenniferV (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tivoli92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have a 3.6 box that says it's shipping fedex, but i just looked back at my previous shipping notices and theeey all say fedex too (not smart post.) so i'm really hoping for a clutch, but i just don't know!!


 Really??  Did actual FedEx deliver them?  I have never heard of anyone getting their boxes by FedEx Home before!!  Only FedEx SmartPost which starts as fedex and then goes through the post office??


----------



## tivoli92 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really??  Did actual FedEx deliver them?  I have never heard of anyone getting their boxes by FedEx Home before!!  Only FedEx SmartPost which starts as fedex and then goes through the post office??


 oh maybe that's what happens since i always have my boxes delivered to my PO box at school? i'm so bad at all this stuff!


----------



## ribox22 (May 13, 2013)

I think that the FedEx home delivery definitely seems like the clutches. Too bad my tracking says Smart Post!!


----------



## mmittag7 (May 13, 2013)

Here is the clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sj52000 (May 13, 2013)

> Here is the clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's my favorite color! Beautiful! Congrats &amp; Enjoy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ribox22 (May 13, 2013)

Love it! And the color too! So was it just tucked into the box with all the normal goodies? Or separate?


----------



## JHP07 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, congrats! I'm so glad that someone on MUT was one of the winners!


----------



## mmittag7 (May 13, 2013)

It was the first thing I saw when I removed the tissue paper, with a card on top saying, "Congrats! You're one of 10 subscribers..."


----------



## lauren2828 (May 13, 2013)

> I got one of the boxes with a clutch! I got it in a grass green color. I can't believe it, I'm never lucky!


 Yay!!! Hope you enjoy it. I finally am getting a Popsugar box where I like EVERYTHING(!), so even if I don't get a clutch, I will feel like a winner! (but I wouldn't mind a clutch too...)


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tivoli92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have a 3.6 box that says it's shipping fedex, but i just looked back at my previous shipping notices and theeey all say fedex too (not smart post.) so i'm really hoping for a clutch, but i just don't know!!


I think all the emails say FedEx, it's when you click the link to track your box, at the bottom under "Shipment Facts" it gives you the specs on your package, like size, weight and service.  Usually my service says FedEx Smart Post.  This time mine says FedEx Home Delivery.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really pretty! Congrat's again!


----------



## debilynn (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's really pretty! Congrat's again!





> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's my favorite color! Beautiful! Congrats &amp; Enjoy it!


 Beautiful - Congratulations!!







> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, congrats! I'm so glad that someone on MUT was one of the winners!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YAY!!! So glad one of us got one!!!  Congrats!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PoisonMegz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the only item with variations the
> 
> ...


----------



## Imberis (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is cute! I really like that color. Congratulations on getting it!


----------



## mandyb82 (May 14, 2013)

> I think that the FedEx home delivery definitely seems like the clutches. Too bad my tracking says Smart Post!!


 Mine was delivered my FedEx home delivery and didn't have a clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was bummed (but I still LOVE my box!)


----------



## catipa (May 14, 2013)

I just received my box yesterday and I made it spoiler free for once.  This box made me so happy!!!  My hat is in Black and my lip tint is in the fig.   I am so excited to use the Charm &amp; Chain card.  This box really helped me get in the mood for summer!   No clutch for me, but it looks just beautiful from the picture above, congrats to the winner!


----------



## Kerryliz (May 14, 2013)

Got my box last night - love everything in it, but as expected the hat is too small for my ginormous dome. I think I might try whoever's suggestion was with the holes and ribbon... maybe try it on a cheaper hat first since this one is pretty nice and I wouldn't want to ruin it!

The beauty blender is a totally new concept for me... I've always used my fingers for everything, but I tried it this morning and I think I like it!


----------



## Kerryliz (May 14, 2013)

Also, has anyone noticed how they haven't done the official "reveal" for the April box yet? Most likely because it was SO LAME that they don't even want to advertise it/can't come up with a way to set up the items to look cute in the photo like they usually do.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed how they haven't done the official "reveal" for the April box yet? Most likely because it was SO LAME that they don't even want to advertise it/can't come up with a way to set up the items to look cute in the photo like they usually do.


 I haven't seen the email, but this is up:

http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-Box-April-Reveal-29497137

http://musthave.popsugar.com/April-POPSUGAR-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-29492095


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mandyb82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was delivered my FedEx home delivery and didn't have a clutch
> 
> ...


 I agree home delivery doesn't necessarily = clutch.


----------



## Kerryliz (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't seen the email, but this is up:
> 
> ...


 Hahaha oh. Nevermind then.


----------



## ribox22 (May 14, 2013)

Oh



> Mine was delivered my FedEx home delivery and didn't have a clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was bummed (but I still LOVE my box!)


 oh no! So sorry!


----------



## gototallycrazy (May 14, 2013)

The tracking on my box hasn't updated since Saturday. It is showing in Fort Worth and I'm in Houston, so it should be here soon (I hope). It is taking a different route than usual though, weird.. Hoping the box arrives today or tomorrow!


----------



## gototallycrazy (May 14, 2013)

The tracking on my box hasn't updated since Saturday. It is showing in Fort Worth and I'm in Houston, so it should be here soon (I hope). It is taking a different route than usual though, weird.. Hoping the box arrives today or tomorrow!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 14, 2013)

Mi



> The tracking on my box hasn't updated since Saturday. It is showing in Fort Worth and I'm in Houston, so it should be here soon (I hope). It is taking a different route than usual though, weird.. Hoping the box arrives today or tomorrow!


 Mine hasn't updated in days either, its also really weird because it started in Wappingers Falls, NY and I only live 3 hours away... But it went through NJ and is now sitting in CT.


----------



## gototallycrazy (May 14, 2013)

I wonder why the shipping is so different this time around, seems like it is different for a lot of us!


----------



## gototallycrazy (May 14, 2013)

> Mi Mine hasn't updated in days either, its also really weird because it started in Wappingers Falls, NY and I only live 3 hours away... But it went through NJ and is now sitting in CT.


 ^^ see above (sorry, I'm new to the MUT forum, still figuring out how it works, lol)


----------



## Jo Cres (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmittag7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 congrats! so pretty! how much did your box weigh?


----------



## mmittag7 (May 14, 2013)

Would anyone want to trade me their hat for my beauty blender set?


----------



## melanie0971 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kenzie Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> cracks me up how the one item that everyone is super stoked about, I wont be using.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this one. Though the Birchbox one I got did work well with tinted moisturizer until my 3 year old ran off with it.  But the Conscious box spongy thing from last month works much better.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 14, 2013)

I really like how in the past they've sent a couple of pieces of jewelry and this time they sent a gift card. I think that's awesome, because while with a gift card I can pick whatever I want, I might not have picked what they decided to send and that forces me a little bit out of my comfort zone. So I appreciate that and I hope they continue to mix it up. I enjoy getting both!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really like how in the past they've sent a couple of pieces of jewelry and this time they sent a gift card. I think that's awesome, because while with a gift card I can pick whatever I want, I might not have picked what they decided to send and that forces me a little bit out of my comfort zone. So I appreciate that and I hope they continue to mix it up. I enjoy getting both!


 Me too.  I like getting new things and trying them and being surprised that I end up liking them.  For me, I ended up liking the Pop Sugar tassel necklace more than I thought I would and with Glossybox I got two of the same JewelMint necklaces that I *never* would have picked myself.  They have a secret compartment that I love, I don't know what other girls do with it but I put a couple of headache meds in it in case of emergency and I feel like Nancy Drew and The Secret of the Amethyst Necklace.  (sorry, I'm both a dork and a collector  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 14, 2013)

I'm so mad my box has only been initiated, no movement nothing!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so mad my box has only been initiated, no movement nothing!


 Yeah...same here. Sigh...


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so mad my box has only been initiated, no movement nothing!


 Yeah mine says it's supposed to arrive Thursday but tracking still shows that 's in California.  Not sure how it's going to get to the east coast in two days.  But who knows?


----------



## catipa (May 14, 2013)

I just used my Charm &amp; Chain gift card.  I used it for a beautiful Emerald Statement Ring.  It only came to $22 and some change.  A great deal for such a beautiful ring.


----------



## LindseyJ (May 14, 2013)

Mine finally gave me an estimated delivery date of Friday! My weight is now saying 4.9. It said it was 4.2 at first. Maybe the accidentally dropped in some extra stuff when it made it to dallas, haha! Anyway, I'm excited about the beauty blender because I've wanted one for a while now. And I'm really happy about the gift card. The ring I want is out of stock though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my mom has already claimed the hat and I'll probably be making the drinks with her, too, lol. I just think this is a great box!


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 14, 2013)

What really makes it frustrating I only live an hour away from their shipping facility.


----------



## klg534 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used my Charm &amp; Chain gift card.  I used it for a beautiful Emerald Statement Ring.  It only came to $22 and some change.  A great deal for such a beautiful ring.


 How much was shipping?


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

Moved from the S&amp;S Group.


----------



## catipa (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much was shipping?


 $45.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $7.45
Gift Card (**********) -$30.00
*Subtotal*
*$22.45*
Tax $0.00
*Grand Total*
*$22.45*
Above is the information for my ring.


----------



## farrah3 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> $45.00
> ...


 Don't forget to sign up for the newsletter &amp; get a 10% off promo code---it took both the promo &amp; gift card for me without any problems!  Check your spam folder for the email!


----------



## catipa (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't forget to sign up for the newsletter &amp; get a 10% off promo code---it took both the promo &amp; gift card for me without any problems!  Check your spam folder for the email!


Oh, I skipped the newsletter, darn!  Good advice if you haven't ordered yet, thanks!!!!!


----------



## smartinoff (May 14, 2013)

I don't understand how a package can be with fedex and not update in 5 days! It's like they tell the fedex people to only scan ps boxes periodically! I'm so anxious!


----------



## lioness90 (May 14, 2013)

I finally got a delivery date - Friday. My weight updated to 4.1lbs. I'm so impatient.


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2013)

> Me too. Â I like getting new things and trying them and being surprised that I end up liking them. Â For me, I ended up liking the Pop Sugar tassel necklace more than I thought I would and with Glossybox I got two of the same JewelMint necklaces that I *never* would have picked myself. Â They have a secret compartment that I love, I don't know what other girls do with it but I put a couple of headache meds in it in case of emergency and I feel like Nancy Drew and The Secret of the Amethyst Necklace. Â (sorry, I'm both a dork and a collector  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 '90s SNL flashback: "You put your weed in it." But, seriously, Google "Abyssinian wish box." That's what it is.


----------



## Imberis (May 14, 2013)

I'm a little concerned about my poor old box. I still have no estimated delivery date and it JUST left California (and has to make it all the way to Florida). I just hope it's not all squashed when it gets here.


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 14, 2013)

I finally got my box today! I am so happy! I didn't get a clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But honestly, I am fine without it. I probably would have just given it away anyway. I was concerned that the hat wouldn't fit, but it does! I just do not know what to do with those Mindy cards... I don't think I will ever use them and I don't think they would make a great gift for any of the people I know..


----------



## smartinoff (May 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can use more than one charm and chain gc at a time? I'm getting two boxes this month and it would be awesome if I could use them both on the same order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 15, 2013)

Mine came FedEx home delivery, no clutch in my box


----------



## MissKellyC (May 15, 2013)

I finally have a delivery date of Friday! (hoping maybe it'll come a day early since it left KC already!) Also the weight jumped to 4.1 lbs ... ! I can't wait to get this box!! =D


----------



## KelBel (May 15, 2013)

UGH!  Mine is not scheduled for delivery until SATURDAY!  I will be out of town!  This is the longest it has taken for me to get a box.. Maybe I'll be lucky and get a clutch


----------



## JessP (May 15, 2013)

My box made it to my local post office - should be receiving it today, yay!


----------



## melanie0971 (May 15, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery! It skipped the Chicago stop and went right to Wisconsin before heading back to the suburbs south of Chicago. That took a day of the travel time! Yeah!!


----------



## smartinoff (May 15, 2013)

Mine is finally in Dallas, five hours away! The weight went from 3.2 to 6.7lbs, fedex is havin' issues! lol


----------



## tiffanys (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is out for delivery! It skipped the Chicago stop and went right to Wisconsin before heading back to the suburbs south of Chicago. That took a day of the travel time! Yeah!!


 Mine did do the Chicago stop before heading to Wisconsin (where it is right now) and isn't scheduled for delivery until Saturday.... *sigh*


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 15, 2013)

I asked my FedEx Ground guy if FedEx Ground would deliver my "home delivery" package tomorrow and he seemed to think that they would, he said "we sometimes get their stuff." He also said they probably haven't scanned my box since California (tracking STILL say Sacramento and my estimated delivery date is tomorrow!).


----------



## Jenniferrr (May 15, 2013)

how much does the standard box weigh with no clutch?


----------



## akelley0819 (May 15, 2013)

I live in oregon, my box made it to troutdale but then went to Washington, that makes noo sense lol &amp; its weight went up to 8.6? What? Haha


----------



## bri212 (May 15, 2013)

So annoyed with this month's shipping because I really want my box. My package information was sent to Fedex on 5/10, but it was shipped on 5/14 which was okay since I like in SF and they shipped from Gilroy (it was picked up from Watsonville) BUT somehow it's in Sacramento now? and estimated date is Friday 05/17 grrrrr. My package weight updated to 3.9lbs.


----------



## meaganola (May 15, 2013)

> I live in oregon, my box made it to troutdale but then went to Washington, that makes noo sense lol &amp; its weight went up to 8.6? What? Haha


 It does the Troutdale/Auburn/Oregon shuffle every month. It has to do with USPS hubs.


----------



## akelley0819 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does the Troutdale/Auburn/Oregon shuffle every month. It has to do with USPS hubs.


 How long does it usually take to get back to Portland once it'd in Kent?

Estimated delivery was updated to Saturday, that stinks :/


----------



## FrostKitty (May 16, 2013)

I've been lurking and am so glad I found this group! I've been waiting for my box ... And waiting while it's made it's way to the Atlanta FedEx Mail black hole where it has been sitting and sitting for a couple of days. It's nice to see that I'm not the only person who has yet to receive this month's box. A box that now weighs 6.6 - which I think is the regular box with 3 lbs of cobwebs.


----------



## lioness90 (May 16, 2013)

> I've been lurking and am so glad I found this group! I've been waiting for my box ... And waiting while it's made it's way to the Atlanta FedEx Mail black hole where it has been sitting and sitting for a couple of days. It's nice to see that I'm not the only person who has yet to receive this month's box. *A box that now weighs 6.6 - which I think is the regular box with 3 lbs of cobwebs.*


 Lol! I wish there was an option to pay a bit for shipping to get better shipping. My package hasn't updated in 2 days, and not showing up on the usps site yet. I swear the mail people hate me. I have two sub boxes that shipped on the 8th and haven't arrived in my state yet. And I shipped my mother's day gift on the 8th and she still hasn't gotten it even though she's the next state over. I'm just hoping that the tracking statuses are not up to date.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 16, 2013)

I'm in the box waiting club, too.  For whatever reason, Popsugar is the box I end up waiting the longest for. 

Usually the current Popsugar thread is quiet and everyone is already posting in the next month's thread.  Everyone has already swapped goodies, tried and reviewed all their products, and recycled their boxes into elaborate art projects. And still I wait.....


----------



## LindseyJ (May 16, 2013)

My tracking shows that it arrived at my post office and now its saying that its in transit at my post office. I hope that means it will be out for delivery today! My mailman wont deliver it though. I'll have to pick it up at the post office this evening.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the box waiting club, too.  For whatever reason, Popsugar is the box I end up waiting the longest for.
> 
> Usually the current Popsugar thread is quiet and everyone is already posting in the next month's thread.  Everyone has already swapped goodies, tried and reviewed all their products, and *recycled their boxes into elaborate art projects*. And still I wait.....







 I'm still waiting too, lol.


----------



## SonyaB (May 16, 2013)

My box finally arrived here in Michigan.    No clutch in mine, although I am not sad about that.  My hat is black, and boy is it ever big, it will go nicely with my sarong from the summer fun box. 

My lip tint is in sugared fig and my Way Better Snack chips were in Sweet Potato.  They are delicious! 

What I want through Charm and Chain is currently out of stock, at least I have until the end of the year to use it.   Over all I am happy with this months box.  It was definitely better than April's


----------



## gejag (May 16, 2013)

My box should get here today...finally!  The weird thing is I think the weight changed?  How is that possible?  It was 3.4# in CA in my last tracking info it was listed as 4.1   Something in there is breeding?!


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

> My box should get here today...finally! Â The weird thing is I think the weight changed? Â How is that possible? Â It was 3.4# in CA in my last tracking info it was listed as 4.1 Â  Something in there is breeding?!


 Clearly, you have a mogwai in there, and the cleanser broke open on its fur.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally arrived here in Michigan.    No clutch in mine, although I am not sad about that.  My hat is black, and boy is it ever big, it will go nicely with my sarong from the summer fun box.
> 
> ...


 Oooh, I'm hoping for sweet potato...my favorite snack food!


----------



## LindseyJ (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Clearly, you have a mogwai in there, and the cleanser broke open on its fur.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (May 16, 2013)

I got my box in and I won a clutch ! (I can't post pics from my ipad) but I am so excited and had to share with someone!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box in and I won a clutch ! (I can't post pics from my ipad) but I am so excited and had to share with someone!


Yay! Congrats!

Mine is FINALLY out for delivery. I hate hate hate how long it takes to get to me! I wish they wouldn't ship in batches. Mine hadn't even gone out when the first spoilers were posted.





ANYWAY! I'm still trying to decide if I should wait for the Taner Gorjana necklace to come back into stock on Charm and Chain or just get that anchor necklace. Hmm...


----------



## Shauna999 (May 16, 2013)

Congratulations Nikki- Thats Awesome!!  Sooooo Happy for you    What color did you get??

Here's hoping to a clutch to be in my box- its out for delivery today!!


----------



## feisty1 (May 16, 2013)

My box is out for delivery today also and I am soo excited for this box. This box is up my alley!  I pretty much have loved everything so far from all the popsugar boxes.  Its like Christmas once a month!


----------



## kitnmitns (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box in and I won a clutch ! (I can't post pics from my ipad) but I am so excited and had to share with someone!


Yay! What color? Did it come home delivery?


----------



## lioness90 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the box waiting club, too.  For whatever reason, Popsugar is the box I end up waiting the longest for.
> 
> Usually the current Popsugar thread is quiet and everyone is already posting in the next month's thread.  Everyone has already swapped goodies, tried and reviewed all their products, and recycled their boxes into elaborate art projects. And still I wait.....


 Yeah being in the waiting club sucks.



> Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally arrived here in Michigan.    No clutch in mine, although I am not sad about that.  My hat is black, and boy is it ever big, it will go nicely with my sarong from the summer fun box.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissKellyC (May 16, 2013)

Woohoo! Mine is out for delivery as well! =D


----------



## SonyaB (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah being in the waiting club sucks.
> 
> ...


 The mix seemed to be the same as all the others I have seen unboxed.  All the same flavors.


----------



## SonyaB (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box in and I won a clutch ! (I can't post pics from my ipad) but I am so excited and had to share with someone!


 Congratulations.  So awesome that a few of you won them.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (May 16, 2013)

I won a green one =] it came right in my box


----------



## kitnmitns (May 16, 2013)

Did your box come home delivery?


----------



## farrah3 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box should get here today...finally!  The weird thing is I think the weight changed?  How is that possible?  It was 3.4# in CA in my last tracking info it was listed as 4.1   *Something in there is breeding?!*


 I need to clean the Dr. Pepper off of my computer screen now.....


----------



## akelley0819 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box should get here today...finally!  The weird thing is I think the weight changed?  How is that possible?  It was 3.4# in CA in my last tracking info it was listed as 4.1   Something in there is breeding?!


 several things must be breeding in mine, it went from 3.2 when it first shipped to now... 8.6


----------



## FrostKitty (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol!
> 
> I wish there was an option to pay a bit for shipping to get better shipping. My package hasn't updated in 2 days, and not showing up on the usps site yet. I swear the mail people hate me. I have two sub boxes that shipped on the 8th and haven't arrived in my state yet. And I shipped my mother's day gift on the 8th and she still hasn't gotten it even though she's the next state over. I'm just hoping that the tracking statuses are not up to date.


 I would gladly pay to have it shipped any way that isn't Smart Post - My local post office is staffed by Zombies.   As I wrote on the ipsy thread... I was going to stalk my mail delivery zombie to see if she smelled like Pacifica Gardenia Roll On or was wearing my Pop Sugar Hat.   But my box arrived!!


----------



## FrostKitty (May 16, 2013)

My box arrived!!!  

 ​ 



It looks like it was dragged behind a FedEx truck for most of the journey but it arrived! ​ 


 ​ 



And I got the hat in Graphite which is what I was really hoping I'd get!!


----------



## tivoli92 (May 16, 2013)

congratulations!!! what was your box weight?

edit: oops, i meant this to be a reply to the lucky poster above who won a clutch!


----------



## fairytale113 (May 16, 2013)

C



> I got my box in and I won a clutch ! (I can't post pics from my ipad) but I am so excited and had to share with someone!


 Congratulations


----------



## bri212 (May 16, 2013)

yay! my box is finally out for delivery! Can't wait to go home. (just feel like leaving class now and forget about the gym and head home to see my boxie ^-^)


----------



## fairytale113 (May 16, 2013)

> I got one of the boxes with a clutch! I got it in a grass green color. I can't believe it, I'm never lucky!


 That's awesome !! Congratulations


----------



## JessP (May 16, 2013)

I just remembered San Torpe bracelet speculation when one of their photos came up on Instagram under #popsugar. Since we didn't receive the bracelet in April, May, or the Summer edition box, I wonder if they'll be in June's boxes? Or maybe they just used #popsugar for more exposure lol.


----------



## melanie0971 (May 16, 2013)

Got mine last night. No clutch for me. Boo! Though I'm not to surprised. My weight never went above3.5 lbs. I got the black hat and it fits pretty well. I don't have a big head but I have thick hair so many hats pop off my head LOL. So it looks like so far, 2 of the 10 winners are on this list! Congrats!

I thought I saw some people talking about trading beauty blenders. I've never traded on here. Is there a list? Instructions on how to list or message people?

Sorry to ask questions that probably have been answered tons of times but thanks for the help.


----------



## michelekch (May 16, 2013)

I finally received mine today i received the black hat, sweet potato chips, and fig lippieand when I picked up the mararita a couple of the bottle had leaked out in the zip lock bag


----------



## smartinoff (May 16, 2013)

Got mine today! I had a conscious box, a little black bag and popsugar on the doorstep. Good thing the husband wasn't home to see all that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauren2828 (May 16, 2013)

> I just remembered San Torpe bracelet speculation when one of their photos came up on Instagram under #popsugar. Since we didn't receive the bracelet in April, May, or the Summer edition box, I wonder if they'll be in June's boxes? Or maybe they just used #popsugar for more exposure lol.


 I was wondering the same thing! Also remember that moleskin notebook everyone was excited about....hmmmm


----------



## mabittle4 (May 16, 2013)

I just found MUT and got my first PopSugar box this month and I'm so excited about both!  I LOVE this month's box!   I got the graphite hat, sweet chili chips, and sugared fig lip tint.  No clutch for me but I totally don't mind.  I'm just excited to know where 2 out of 10 of them ended up!  Congrats to the winners!


----------



## lioness90 (May 16, 2013)

I got my box today!!!! I'm so happy! I got the hat in graphite, sweet potato chips, and lip balm in sugared fig. I'm making margaritas tonight for the Grey's Anatomy and Scandal season finales


----------



## lioness90 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine today! I had a conscious box, a little black bag and popsugar on the doorstep. Good thing the husband wasn't home to see all that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got both my little black bag and popsugar box today too! Today kinda feels like Christmas lol


----------



## Mary322 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mabittle4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found MUT and got my first PopSugar box this month and I'm so excited about both!  I LOVE this month's box!   I got the graphite hat, sweet chili chips, and sugared fig lip tint.  No clutch for me but I totally don't mind.  I'm just excited to know where 2 out of 10 of them ended up!  Congrats to the winners!


 I feel the same way, no clutch but finally a box I really like.  I wasn't super crazy about my 3 previous boxes and I was considering cancelling, but this one will keep my subscribing another month.


----------



## MissKellyC (May 16, 2013)

My box came! No clutch... But I love the box! I got the hat in graphite and the sweet chili chips. Great box!! =D


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 16, 2013)

Ladies!  I won a clutch!!!














This couldn't have come at a better time, I spent last night in the ER and felt pretty sick and down most of the day today.  My box was delivered to my office today.  I finally felt well enough tonight to go in and pick it up, the clutch was right on top of everything inside the box. 

My co-worker signed for the box, so I'm pretty sure FedEx delivered it (my delivery method was Home Delivery) and my box weight was 3.5 lbs when it arrived.

I got a black hat, which is perfect because I already own a brown floppy sun hat, and I got the sweet potato chips, which I devoured since I haven't had anything to eat since about 8pm last night and I wasn't allowed food or drink in the ER.  I got the sugared fig lip tint as well.

This box made my day and I feel so much better.


----------



## JessP (May 16, 2013)

Yayyy congrats! That bright green is perfect for summertime! So happy for you and hope your day is looking up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (May 16, 2013)

That's awesome Anne!! Congrats!! Does anyone know what the white popsugar bag is meant for??


----------



## kitnmitns (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies!  I won a clutch!!!
> 
> ...


 SO happy for you!  And it sounds like it came at the perfect time!


----------



## lioness90 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies!  I won a clutch!!!
> 
> ...


 Congrats! I hope you get well soon.


----------



## fairytale113 (May 16, 2013)

> Ladies!Â  I won a clutch!!! :w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> This couldn't have come at a better time, I spent last night in the ER and felt pretty sick and down most of the day today.Â  My box was delivered to my office today.Â  I finally felt well enough tonight to go in and pick it up, the clutch was right on top of everything inside the box.Â  My co-worker signed for the box, so I'm pretty sure FedEx delivered it (my delivery method was Home Delivery) and my box weight was 3.5 lbs when it arrived. I got a black hat, which is perfect because I already own a brown floppy sun hat, and I got the sweet potato chips, which I devoured since I haven't had anything to eat since about 8pm last night and I wasn't allowed food or drink in the ER.Â  I got the sugared fig lip tint as well. This box made my day and I feel so much better.:headphonedance:


 That's awesome!! Congratulations and hope you feel better super soon


----------



## Shauna999 (May 16, 2013)

Hey Ladies- let me know if anyone wants to trade their black hat for my beauty blender &amp; cleaner set. Just PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 16, 2013)

Curious.... Are all the winners big bloggers too?


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 16, 2013)

Congrats, btw!! They do look gorgeous. And what a great surprise after a horrible ER trip :/


----------



## AshJs3 (May 16, 2013)

> That's awesome Anne!! Congrats!! Does anyone know what the white popsugar bag is meant for??


 The PopSugar bag is just a small tote for whatever. It's small enough to use for a lunch bag.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 16, 2013)

> The PopSugar bag is just a small tote for whatever. It's small enough to use for a lunch bag.


 Thank you - lunch bag is a great idea!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Curious.... Are all the winners big bloggers too?


Nah I don't have a blog.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies!  I won a clutch!!!
> 
> ...


 Congratulations! That's so cool...I'm so sorry that you had to spend the night in the ER, though. Not fun... Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## gejag (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Clearly, you have a mogwai in there, and the cleanser broke open on its fur.


 LOLOLOLO...hilarious,  Love that movie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm afraid to look now!


----------



## gejag (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies!  I won a clutch!!!
> 
> ...


 
Wow, I am so jealous!  What a great color.   Congratulations to you.  Enjoy and feel better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauren2828 (May 16, 2013)

> Ladies!Â  I won a clutch!!! :w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> This couldn't have come at a better time, I spent last night in the ER and felt pretty sick and down most of the day today.Â  My box was delivered to my office today.Â  I finally felt well enough tonight to go in and pick it up, the clutch was right on top of everything inside the box.Â  My co-worker signed for the box, so I'm pretty sure FedEx delivered it (my delivery method was Home Delivery) and my box weight was 3.5 lbs when it arrived. I got a black hat, which is perfect because I already own a brown floppy sun hat, and I got the sweet potato chips, which I devoured since I haven't had anything to eat since about 8pm last night and I wasn't allowed food or drink in the ER.Â  I got the sugared fig lip tint as well. This box made my day and I feel so much better.:headphonedance:


 Yay! Congrats!


----------



## tiffanys (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies!  I won a clutch!!!
> 
> ...


 Congrats!!!  I'm very happy you won a clutch - you are always so positive about popsugar!


----------



## lioness90 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats!!!  I'm very happy you won a clutch - you are always so positive about popsugar!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 17, 2013)

Congrats to the ladies who won clutches!

I must say very happy with this box can't wait to use the beauty blender later.


----------



## alliekers (May 17, 2013)

Congratulations to those that received the clutches, they look great!

I received my box last night and am really happy with everything. Grey Hat, Sweet Potato Chips and the fig lip balm. I am trying to resist the urge to immediately use the gift card and instead wait until I can use a little pick me up


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 17, 2013)

I received my box last night. This is the first box since I subbed in February that I've been really head over heels for. I love this box. I've been wanting a beauty blender, love the graphite hat (which fits my big head perfectly and looks like it has an inner string to tighten up for those with smaller noggins) and got the sweet potato chips (yay, since I can't eat peppers), and the tint in berry guava.  I even think I'll be able to use the chain &amp; charm gift card.  Contemplating the plain peridot gemstone stud earrings.  Thanks PS! This box was awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gejag (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I am so jealous!  What a great color.   Congratulations to you.  Enjoy and feel better  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats!!!  I'm very happy you won a clutch - you are always so positive about popsugar!


 
It's so cool you won!  I am happy somebody whose name I recognize got the great bag.  I would have loved PS for life and bought a sub for all my friends if they gave the bag to all of us who have subscribed for more than six months and stayed loyal despite the decidedly long list of clunkers.   The value of the bag would have made the less than memorable items more easily forgettable.  I don't know why, but I really felt that PS would make it up to us with a token clutch for this group...always the optimist.  It would have sealed the deal for my money well into the future.


----------



## hakau (May 17, 2013)

Hi, all. I'm new here and this is my first popsugar box. It arrived today. I was one of the people that sign up with the 50% off coupon.

They didnt give me any tracking #, it just appear on my porch LOL

Quick question about the hat, is the brim of the hat supposed to be wire-y like that? so we have to like shape it ourself? I thought it would a soft floppy hat


----------



## tara1012 (May 17, 2013)

I just got my May box today. I LOVE the hat...I got the grey one. I wasn't sure how I'd like it from the pics, but it looks really good on! 

I'm not a huge jewelry person and I don't really like anything on the Charm and Chain website, so if anyone wants my card, let me know and maybe we can work out a trade or something. I'd hate for it to go to waste. 

My lip tint doesn't seem to have much of a tint to it at all (the lip balm itself is sort of a purple-y color, but nothing shows up on my lips), but it smells nice. I'll definitely use it. 

I've been wanting to try the beauty blender for a while, but didn't want to shell out that much money for a sponge. Hopefully it lives up to the hype!

I don't really drink much, so I'm not sure I'll use the margarita mixers, as cool of an idea as they are. Mostly I'm just too lazy to make my own drinks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Overall, this was a pretty good box!


----------



## AShips (May 17, 2013)

Anyone want my Charm &amp; Chain code? I'm not really into jewelry.

*Edit:* It's been claimed!


----------



## Mary322 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, it's so nice that  familiar name and nice person received one, but I would think you would deserve one just as much. I have only subscribed for 4 months and this was my "make or break month" (meaning I better really like this month because I wasn't that impressed with the previous). I don't feel like I should have received one, and of course I didn't, but now you have me wondering what the criteria was and why.  Maybe someone already explained this and I miss it in a previous post.


----------



## gejag (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree, it's so nice that  familiar name and nice person received one, but I would think you would deserve one just as much. I have only subscribed for 4 months and this was my "make or break month" (meaning I better really like this month because I wasn't that impressed with the previous). I don't feel like I should have received one, and of course I didn't, but now you have me wondering what the criteria was and why.  Maybe someone already explained this and I miss it in a previous post.


 You are right! Mary, I didn't see anything about it either.  I just felt like sharing my mild major disappointment, albeit self inflicted, lol.  I really *don't *see the point now that you mention it!  I think you hit the nail on the head; I imagined that those of us that hung in there despite the really disappointing 4-6 months would be redeemed not with a "good" box which should be a given, but with a "_thank you so much for believing in us" _ box with a universally loved clutch.  It just seemed like the civilized "PopSugar" thing to do....the PopSugar I put on a pedestal for some reason...one of my own making and one I really wanted to believe in.   It really really would have been the wildly, most appreciated and genius PR move anyone could have dreamt of.....and they missed the boat.  Sigh, some things that seem so obvious miss the little window of epic opportunity.  Aside from that, I do love this box, with the exception of yet another coupon that _should not ever ever _count toward the value of the box.


----------



## akelley0819 (May 17, 2013)

Yay, tracking says my box was delivered! Time to go check the maiiiil! In perfect timing too, going to the coast for my anniversary so the hat will come in handy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are right! Mary, I didn't see anything about it either.  I just felt like sharing my mild major disappointment, albeit self inflicted, lol.  I really *don't *see the point now that you mention it!  I think you hit the nail on the head; I imagined that those of us that hung in there despite the really disappointing 4-6 months would be redeemed not with a "good" box which should be a given, but with a "_thank you so much for believing in us" _ box with a universally loved clutch.  It just seemed like the civilized "PopSugar" thing to do....the PopSugar I put on a pedestal for some reason...one of my own making and one I really wanted to believe in.   It really really would have been the wildly, most appreciated and genius PR move anyone could have dreamt of.....and they missed the boat.  Sigh, some things that seem so obvious miss the little window of epic opportunity.  Aside from that, I do love this box, with the exception of yet another coupon that _should not ever ever _count toward the value of the box.


 From everything I've seen it was supposed to be random, I appreciate the randomness even though I didn't receive a clutch.  There's no favoritism, just some people got lucky. I'm glad they aren't only rewarding bloggers or people that have been subscribed since the beginning because then I'd never have a chance.  But I also haven't seen the past couple months as disappointing either; I've been mostly happy with what I've received.


----------



## kgirl42 (May 17, 2013)

I absolutely loved this box! I got a black hat, sweet potato chips (delicious!), and berry guava lip balm. I was super excited to finally get to try the Beauty Blender, and used it this morning to apply my BB cream. Perfect coverage!

Does anyone have a suggestion for the best way to shape the brim of the hat? Like someone else posted above, I thought it would be a floppy brim, but instead it's wired, so it has kind of a wrinkled, angled look to it... not the sophisticated, wavy brim I was hoping for!


----------



## meaganola (May 17, 2013)

Yay, it's finally here! My variations: Charcoal hat, sweet potato chips (those are going to a coworker. I'm not a fan of sweet potatoes, but I work with people who are), and fig lip balm! I doubt I'll use the GC because nothing really looked like my style, but maybe I'll find something I absolutely must have.


----------



## tivoli92 (May 17, 2013)

got my box! no clutch and unfortunately, none of the lip balm either. has anyone ever had a product missing from their box?


----------



## meaganola (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tivoli92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my box! no clutch and unfortunately, none of the lip balm either. has anyone ever had a product missing from their box?


 Not completely missing, but broken (my watch from the January box wouldn't light up).  I would say to just email them.  They're really good about fixing problems.  They didn't even ask for the stuff back.


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (May 18, 2013)

Mine is still in transit and has changed weight three times since shipping. Silly FedEx. At least I know what to expect from this box, not completely happy but also not totally disappointed with the contents. Only way this box will stand out to me is if I happen to be a winner and that's not very likely


----------



## JenniferV (May 18, 2013)

I've been out if town all week and cannot wait to get home and see my box!!! I'm dying to know if I got a clutch!!!


----------



## smartinoff (May 18, 2013)

My second box is on its way! Funny thing is the 1st one took 10 days to get here and this one is only going to take 4. 1st of the month subs must really clog up postal companies! lol


----------



## wurly (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second box is on its way! Funny thing is the 1st one took 10 days to get here and this one is only going to take 4. 1st of the month subs must really clog up postal companies! lol


 Maybe they're sending it differently and you'll get a clutch!!!


----------



## wurly (May 18, 2013)

I just got my box and I got a graphite hat. I love it. And I can't believe it easily fits my humongous head!!!!!


----------



## mysticalkisses (May 18, 2013)

Got my box today and I'm happy with everything. I got the hat in black but its not really my style, if anyone would like to trade or work something out for it send me a message! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (May 18, 2013)

Got mine today! Wore the hat with the sarong and sunglasses from the summer box. I looked like a lady who lounges. ;-)


----------



## Dots (May 18, 2013)

Just got my box and I really like it. Thankfully, I got the lip tint in Guava Berry cus I just got a Pacifica order this week with the fig and vanilla hibiscus. I got the floppy hat in black which is cool but it has that oil smell and it says do not wash or anything, so will probably spray it with Lysol and let it get some air. Also, excited to try the Beauty Blender! Yay! The code ended up being smart on their part...they have hooked me in again.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## JenniferV (May 18, 2013)

I also won the clutch!!!!  I think my Ground vs. SmartPost theory was right??


----------



## kitnmitns (May 18, 2013)

Yay! So happy for you!


----------



## luvmymac (May 18, 2013)

> I also won the clutch!!!! Â I think my Ground vs. SmartPost theory was right??


 Congratulations!


----------



## chrissymarie (May 18, 2013)

My box is 3.9 lbs. Here's hoping I get the clutch! It looks suuuper cute!


----------



## lioness90 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also won the clutch!!!!  I think my Ground vs. SmartPost theory was right??


 Nice! I think PopSugar stalks our forum because about half of the clutches were won by members lol


----------



## AshJs3 (May 18, 2013)

I cleaned my regular makeup brush with the beauty blender cleanser last night and it worked SO well! I usually wash it with baby shampoo but this stuff worked so much better. I haven't tried the beauty blender out, but I did just watch a video about how to use it. I think I might still use my Tarte brush, but clean it up at the end with the beauty blender. It seems like it would take forever if I tried to do my whole face with the little sponge!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also won the clutch!!!!  I think my Ground vs. SmartPost theory was right??


 Yay...that's awesome!

I got mine today and the hat is so huge on me! I feel like the flying nun. Not sure if I'll be able to rock this look or not, lol. Loved everything else, though. I didn't expect the beauty blender to be so small. I have a sponge that is similar (Sonia Kashuk) and it is much bigger.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 18, 2013)

I was just looking at the Charm and Chain website and it looks like they've been cleaned out! Most of the Gorjana and House Of Harlow stuff I had my eye on is now gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they will restock soon.


----------



## MissKellyC (May 18, 2013)

> I was just looking at the Charm and Chain website and it looks like they've been cleaned out! Most of the Gorjana and House Of Harlow stuff I had my eye on is now gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they will restock soon.


 There was a ring I was considering and when I went back the next day to buy they were sold out!! I'm with you on restocking! Good thing they're good til dec!


----------



## KayEss (May 19, 2013)

I just got my box today. I had a feeling the Charm and Chain website would be selling out of a lot of items but hopefully if I stalk the site there will be SOMETHING I like before December!

The hat as I suspected looks just terrible on me. Very excited to try out the beauty blender and margarita mix though!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also won the clutch!!!!  I think my Ground vs. SmartPost theory was right??


 Congrats!


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cleaned my regular makeup brush with the beauty blender cleanser last night and it worked SO well! I usually wash it with baby shampoo but this stuff worked so much better. I haven't tried the beauty blender out, but I did just watch a video about how to use it. I think I might still use my Tarte brush, but clean it up at the end with the beauty blender. It seems like it would take forever if I tried to do my whole face with the little sponge!


 It really takes me very little time, although I don't bother soaking it in water before I use it.  Because it's a sponge, it will flatten against your skin, so you actually end up with a lot larger surface area than a brush, especially if you use the round end instead of the pointed end like in the video.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2013)

So happy a few of you on here won the clutch!!!!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## JHP07 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also won the clutch!!!!  I think my Ground vs. SmartPost theory was right??


 Congrats!


----------



## nancy771 (May 19, 2013)

Congrats to you all that won them! I think the theory that they stalk the forum is correct and might have had an affect on how they picked winnners. Even though I didn't win I'm happy that fellow mut friends did.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great box popsugar! Oh and i got the graphite hat and the guava balm. I'm gonna wait a couple weeks till they restock the charm and chain website.


----------



## Dakota750 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Congrats to you all that won them! I think the theory that they stalk the forum is correct and might have had an affect on how they picked winnners. Even though I didn't win I'm happy that fellow mut friends did.
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats to the winners!  I would have to agree that it would be very unlikely for 4/10 winners to be very active MUT members or bloggers if the clutches were given out randomly.  However, it would also be pretty messed up of Popsugar to strategically choose the winners when they gave the impression that it would be random (i.e marketing to the public that you could win a clutch if you buy a May box).  I'm going to give Popsugar the benefit of the doubt and guess that they gave out 10 clutches randomly and then strategically gave out a few extra to visible subscribers so that the public would see that people actually won them.


----------



## gejag (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Congrats to you all that won them! I think the theory that they stalk the forum is correct and might have had an affect on how they picked winnners. Even though I didn't win I'm happy that fellow mut friends did.
> 
> 
> ...


 _No question about it.  I am _



_ for the lucky ladies that won!  Well deserved.  But I seriously wasn't kidding when I said that those of us subscribing for 4-6 plus months, through the iffy &amp; disappointing  boxes,  and stuck it out should have ALL gotten the extra gifts.  I like the May box; &amp; I want to like the jewelry coupon; but in reality, anything I want is well over what the coup is worth and then I would just be settling on something just to use the silly "gift."  IMO that is really really *cheesy.*  Still not up to par PS.  _


----------



## farrah3 (May 19, 2013)

I found a 15 pack of the Margarita Mixers at my Sam's Club for $10 if anyone is interested.  Many different flavors/combos.  Margaritas, Martinis &amp; Champagne Toppers.  Just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a 15 pack of the Margarita Mixers at my Sam's Club for $10 if anyone is interested.  Many different flavors/combos.  Margaritas, Martinis &amp; Champagne Toppers.  Just in case anyone is interested.


 Sounds wonderful...I'll be looking for them.


----------



## lauren2828 (May 19, 2013)

I finally got my box yesterday (it didn't even ship until after many of you had received you boxes - I have no idea why it took so long this month). I am sooooo happy with the contents of the may box! I got the hat in graphite, which is perfect because I have already own a similar hat in black. I'm a little bummed that some of the necklaces I had my eye on from Charm and Chain are not even on the site anymore because they are sold out. Oh well, I guess I will keep checking the site and hopefully they restock. I'm so happy for all the winners of the clutch. Maybe popsugar will make these bonus gifts a regular thing!


----------



## Mary322 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _No question about it.  I am _
> ...


I agree! Now I am really happy for people who got one, but I am kind of feeling like this has the rest of us feeling a bit left out. I am still on the fence after the last 4 month of PS, so this isn't helping.


----------



## JenniferV (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got my box yesterday (it didn't even ship until after many of you had received you boxes - I have no idea why it took so long this month). I am sooooo happy with the contents of the may box! I got the hat in graphite, which is perfect because I have already own a similar hat in black. I'm a little bummed that some of the necklaces I had my eye on from Charm and Chain are not even on the site anymore because they are sold out. Oh well, I guess I will keep checking the site and hopefully they restock.
> 
> I'm so happy for all the winners of the clutch. *Maybe popsugar will make these bonus gifts a regular thing!*


 That'd be fun!  Kind of like the Julep Golden boxes!!!  What other services do that?  I know Loot Crate has a Mega Crate they send one lucky subscriber every month?


----------



## amberbock363 (May 19, 2013)

Because I found a promo code I decided to try a popsugar box and this box provided me hours of entertainment on the sheer basis I thought it was so awful. The hat engulfed my face lol the chips were not yummy the cards were a neat idea partially but when I used them we skipped her introductions entirely. The going joke in my house is they wanna get you drunk and give you the tools to talk about yourself when wearing that huge ugly hat the lip balm I liked the color makes my lips looked chapped (sugared fig) but it felt hydrating when I wore it to bed. The tiny beauty blender I did not use yet had I not gotten the two beauty items I would have been upset even at half price but I feel as though I got my money's worth and a laugh.


----------



## gejag (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberbock363* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Because I found a promo code I decided to try a popsugar box and this box provided me hours of entertainment on the sheer basis I thought it was so awful. The hat engulfed my face lol the chips were not yummy the cards were a neat idea partially but when I used them we skipped her introductions entirely. The going joke in my house is they wanna get you drunk and give you the tools to talk about yourself when wearing that huge ugly hat the lip balm I liked the color makes my lips looked chapped (sugared fig) but it felt hydrating when I wore it to bed. The tiny beauty blender I did not use yet had I not gotten the two beauty items I would have been upset even at half price but I feel as though I got my money's worth and a laugh.


 
*Funny!!  Are you sticking around for the full price gamble? lol*


----------



## gejag (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! Now I am really happy for people who got one, but I am kind of feeling like this has the rest of us feeling a bit left out. I am still on the fence after the last 4 month of PS, so this isn't helping.


 _As much as I agree that May was a better box, I am disappointed in PS, not only because I really DID expect/want all of the loyal (over 4 months) fans to receive the clutch as a mea culpa,  but because of the reports that say the recipients are for the most part bloggers and some other great ladies who make up the fun and informative forums we all read. (You guys all deserve the clutch, you really do!) It's admittedly a good PR move to keep the morale up with the most vocal of their fans, but on the other hand, I see an opportunity missed to reward the loyalty of manymanymanymany of us who they could have also tapped into for their loyalty, and feel the payoff for PS would have skyrocketed with happy campers.  Picture ten satisfied people reaching out or hundreds of people with glowing testimonials...This is a perfect subscription to "gift" if it can be consistently great (no useless tacky coupons please) and I can see lots of people in my life loving it.  I just bought a subscription for a family member when I had myself talked into the "reward loyalty" concept, but it has all backfired.  To maximize the frustration, after shopping for an hour on the "Chains" (?) jewelry site and finding zero I wanted to spend money on, I am feeling more than a little burned.  I now may be opting out of both of our subscriptions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  _


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 20, 2013)

The problem with that is quite a few of us cancel and resubscribe to take advantage of promotions and what not. I've been subscribed since October I've never missed a box but my current account I only started a few months ago.


----------



## gejag (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The problem with that is quite a few of us cancel and resubscribe to take advantage of promotions and what not. I've been subscribed since October I've never missed a box but my current account I only started a few months ago.


 Ahhh, right, good point...I would think they know how often you purchased the boxes and it is within the policies to stop and start again.  My same theory goes...anyone that has subscribed for several boxes and not necessarily in a row, still constitutes a loyal PS customer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _As much as I agree that May was a better box, I am disappointed in PS, not only because I really DID expect/want all of the loyal (over 4 months) fans to receive the clutch as a mea culpa,  but because of the reports that say the recipients are for the most part bloggers and some other great ladies who make up the fun and informative forums we all read. (You guys all deserve the clutch, you really do!) It's admittedly a good PR move to keep the morale up with the most vocal of their fans, but on the other hand, I see an opportunity missed to reward the loyalty of manymanymanymany of us who they could have also tapped into for their loyalty, and feel the payoff for PS would have skyrocketed with happy campers.  Picture ten satisfied people reaching out or hundreds of people with glowing testimonials...This is a perfect subscription to "gift" if it can be consistently great (no useless tacky coupons please) and I can see lots of people in my life loving it.  I just bought a subscription for a family member when I had myself talked into the "reward loyalty" concept, but it has all backfired.  To maximize the frustration, after shopping for an hour on the "Chains" (?) jewelry site and finding zero I wanted to spend money on, I am feeling more than a little burned.  I now may be opting out of both of our subscriptions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  _


 How would they even have any clue how to match people's PopSugar accounts with their forum names or blogs to give them the clutch?  They have so many subscribers, probably a lot that have been with them since the start (I mean I started in July with that first crazy bag and never left), so I doubt they'd be able to realistically give everyone a clutch.  I mean, say it's 10,000 subscribers (which I am guessing is low) who have been with them for 4 months.  That'd be almost $2 million (retail of course which we all know they don't pay) in clutches.  They'd probably have to do something more Birchbox anniversary like (don't they do a keychain or something along those lines)?  I did see a PopSugar beach bag they gave away at one of their recent events (I think it was in Chicago) that I wouldn't have minded getting


----------



## AshJs3 (May 20, 2013)

I hardly think PopSugar owes us anything for our "loyalty." We all knew what we are signing up for and they've been delivering what they promised. I also think it's ridiculous to think they picked and choosed who those clutches went to. It would be a nightmare trying to figure that out! Like has been said a million times before, if you aren't happy then cancel. Don't act like you are doing them some big favor by subscribing. I think it's obvious that if you don't like this box, then this sub is just not for you.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2013)

I just used my Charm and Chain code to get this ring! I'm into big chunky jewelry.





I'm a happy girl now!


----------



## gejag (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used my Charm and Chain code to get this ring! I'm into big chunky jewelry.
> 
> ...


 That IS adorable!  I searched for an hour and missed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I better go look again, especially since you posted it.  Thanks, nice choice LisaLeah !


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That IS adorable!  I searched for an hour and missed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I better go look again, especially since you posted it.  Thanks, nice choice LisaLeah !


It's in the sale section. It's a Kara Ross ring. 14 kt gold plated and white jasper stone.

Original price $190, down to $75 (then subtract code add tax and shipping and the total was $59)

Happy hunting!


----------



## Mary322 (May 20, 2013)

Here is a great quote by Bill Gates:



> *Your most unhappy customers are your greatest source of learning.*


 and Jeffery Gitomer:

      Quote:

*Customer satisfaction is worthless. Customer loyalty is priceless.*

So, my point is, I respectfully disagree that a company should not reward loyalty. Perhaps they should at some point, maybe by offering points for purchases or for doing surveys like other companies do for extra perks.  That way extra items included in a box would be somehow earned, not random. Just an idea that might make for more happy customers that keep subscribing and telling their friends, who might end up becoming more customers for them.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 20, 2013)

Yes, they can take feedback and learn what people want and I think they did that very well with the most recent box. However, you aren't going to please everyone all of the time. I just hate seeing people jump to conclusions over the clutches and thinking we all got factory defects with the bracelet.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes, they can take feedback and learn what people want and I think they did that very well with the most recent box. However, you aren't going to please everyone all of the time.
> 
> I just hate seeing people jump to conclusions over the clutches and thinking we all got factory defects with the bracelet.


I like seeing Mindy as your avatar. It makes me expect some kind of joke though every time you post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (May 20, 2013)

> I like seeing Mindy as your avatar. It makes me expect some kind of joke though every time you post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha thanks! I wish I could deliver, but she is much funnier than I am! I decided to retire my Elijah Wood icon and thought "Hmm... Who's my favorite person right now?" The expression on her face also expresses how I feel most of the time, so it's a good fit!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a great quote by Bill Gates:
> 
> ...


 But they do reward their customers who tell their friends and end up sub-ing, you get free boxes through referrals.  To me that is kind of like a loyalty program/rewards program.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 20, 2013)

I have to agree that it is far fetched that PS hand selected the ppl who got clutches because they are bloggers or people who are active on forums etc. about them. I think it would be too time consuming for them to match up their subscriber information to who the people actually are not to mention if they did it would be well creepy...


----------



## JuliaS (May 20, 2013)

Congrats to all the lucky ladies who won the clutch!


----------



## Eleda (May 20, 2013)

Off -topic. I have several cards for free redbook magazine subscription left from my l'oreal/redbook houseparty. If somebody's would be interested, I can fill your info - PM me. I just hate to waste them - the sub is supposed to start in August and the cards expire June 1.


----------



## Eleda (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Congrats to all the lucky ladies who won the clutch!


 I agree, such luck! hope you guys enjoy them and may be post a picture of how you style them? As far as the speculation regarding the winners of the clutch - I am happy to see who actually won them as opposed to FabFitFun gift winners, which they said they do not disclose and we only heard of only one winner of IPad mini.


----------



## kitnmitns (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to agree that it is far fetched that PS hand selected the ppl who got clutches because they are bloggers or people who are active on forums etc. about them. I think it would be too time consuming for them to match up their subscriber information to who the people actually are not to mention if they did it would be well creepy...


i agree, I just do not think it makes sense.  Also, we have a lot of people on this forum and many more who are not members of MUT but check out our threads regularly.  I once heard an estimate that PS has about 10,000 subscribers.  I think given we easily account for at least a third of their subscriptions, which makes our clutch ratio on target.  I actually guessed we would come in at the numbers we got. (That said, I have also taught statistics, so I am nerdy enough to think of stuff like that.)

Loved my box, put my black hat on the trade list though because I already have one, but the graphite might be cool.  I was really pleased with what PS gave us this month


----------



## CLovee (May 20, 2013)

I finally got my box today and my Pacifica Lip Tint is missing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never had anything not come in my box before. Does anyone know how PopSugar usually handles these things? I emailed them.


----------



## JenniferV (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box today and my Pacifica Lip Tint is missing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never had anything not come in my box before. Does anyone know how PopSugar usually handles these things? I emailed them.


 I just e-mailed you!!  They'll send you a new one.  Probably along with some other goodies. It seems like people always get more than just what they were missing.


----------



## JenniferV (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i agree, I just do not think it makes sense.  Also, we have a lot of people on this forum and many more who are not members of MUT but check out our threads regularly.  I once heard an estimate that PS has about *10,000 *subscribers.  I think given we easily account for at least a third of their subscriptions, which makes our clutch ratio on target.  I actually guessed we would come in at the numbers we got. (That said, I have also taught statistics, so I am nerdy enough to think of stuff like that.)
> ...


 I bet it's more than that.  I think the subscriptions are numbered.  When I signed up like last June for the July bag, I was #50 something.  My SIL just got a subscription and she's #73000 something.


----------



## kitnmitns (May 20, 2013)

> I bet it's more than that. Â I think the subscriptions are numbered. Â When I signed up like last June for the July bag, I was #50 something. Â My SIL just got a subscription and she's #73000 something.


 I wish I knew where I saw that estimate of 10,000, I doubt we will ever know for sure. 73,000 sounds really high, but who knows?


----------



## JenniferV (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I knew where I saw that estimate of 10,000, I doubt we will ever know for sure. 73,000 sounds really high, but who knows?


 Well, I don't think there are 70,000 current you know?  I bet that includes the one time boxes, etc.  And people cancel, so who knows.  I do know at the beginning the subscription number was what # subscriber you were.


----------



## kitnmitns (May 20, 2013)

That certainly makes sense.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 20, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 20, 2013)

My first number was 14000, now it's 39144 and my friends is 39175


----------



## Mary322 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just e-mailed you!!  They'll send you a new one.  Probably along with some other goodies. It seems like people always get more than just what they were missing.


That is super nice, that makes up for it and then some!


----------



## Imberis (May 20, 2013)

I can't believe I'm STILL waiting for my box. I don't live out in the middle of nowhere, so I'm not sure why it's taking this long. It's pretty irritating, but I'm not sure if e-mailing Popsugar my complaint would even matter.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 20, 2013)

My box just arrived this evening. I am really happy as I got the black hat, and I will enjoy everything in the box. SO glad to see PS making such a good box this month.


----------



## kitnmitns (May 20, 2013)

How did it work better?



> I cleaned my regular makeup brush with the beauty blender cleanser last night and it worked SO well! I usually wash it with baby shampoo but this stuff worked so much better. I haven't tried the beauty blender out, but I did just watch a video about how to use it. I think I might still use my Tarte brush, but clean it up at the end with the beauty blender. It seems like it would take forever if I tried to do my whole face with the little sponge!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 20, 2013)

> How did it work better?


 It just seemed to get it much cleaner. With the baby shampoo there was always more residue left behind. I just assumed that was as clean as it could get!


----------



## PinkShanyn (May 21, 2013)

Hi Ladies. 

sooo... I got the black hat - i love it and think it's adorable. 

My issue is this:  My massive gourd is about the size of a large watermelon.  

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I saw someone had posted a message about cutting the hat and inserting a scarf to give it more stretch.  LOVE THAT IDEA...

My question is this:  I'm special needs when it comes to arts and crafts.  I need pictures or a visual aid of some sort.  LOL   Can someone who's successfully completed that task load a picture or video of the process?  or the finished result?  

thanks much!  &lt;3


----------



## smartinoff (May 21, 2013)

i got my second box and I am so happy I got the box with all the variations. The gray hat, sweet potato chips and fig lip stuff. I've been using the pacifica lip stuff lately and my lips dried out like crazy so the fig is going to be a gift. I'm happy I ended up with the two variants even though neither had a a clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nancy771 (May 22, 2013)

Did the people with the two tracking #s end up getting 2 boxes or was it just a glitch?


----------



## Imberis (May 22, 2013)

Question: Does anyone else's hat have loose strings dangling from it and small-ish holes in it? I got my box, and I do like it, but the quality of the hat doesn't seem so great.


----------



## lns02 (May 22, 2013)

Question about the Beauty Blender - how do you get it clean??  I've been using the cleanser, but my foundation won't come off the sponge.  

Thanks.  Who has these problems?  Me.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lns02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question about the Beauty Blender - how do you get it clean??  I've been using the cleanser, but my foundation won't come off the sponge.
> 
> Thanks.  Who has these problems?  Me.


 Honestly, I find the best thing to clean these sponges is bar soap. The cleanser doesn't really get them completely clean. I had a erno lazlo bar soap sample that I used and it did a fabulous job. I don't like bar soap in general, so all the sample bars I've received are going to be used as brush and sponge cleaners.


----------



## lns02 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!  I'm happy to know I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I find the best thing to clean these sponges is bar soap. The cleanser doesn't really get them completely clean. I had a erno lazlo bar soap sample that I used and it did a fabulous job. I don't like bar soap in general, so all the sample bars I've received are going to be used as brush and sponge cleaners.


 Dang I've sold or traded away all my bar soaps.  The cleanser isn't getting my sponge super clean either, and I'm having to use a lot of it.  I wonder if the delicate laundry soap we got in the March box would work?


----------



## klper80 (May 22, 2013)

I still don't have my May box.  Tracking says it was delivered on Friday, 5/17/13, but nothing. 




   After the disappointment of last month, I was pretty excited to get this month's box (after seeing some of the spoilers, that is), so I'm a little bummed that there seems to be a glitch.

I've emailed customer service and they have been responsive so far, so I'm hoping this gets resolved.  I live in an apartment complex and HOPE that it wasn't delivered to the wrong mailbox!  I hate to think negatively about others, but because the packaging looks so fun from the outside, I just hope it wasn't delivered to the wrong box and that person kept it.  Either way, hopefully PopSugar will make it right.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 22, 2013)

Are there usually coupons available for boxes? I don't know if I can justify spending $35 a month on a box. I loved this month's box,  but I am not sure if it's worth continuing at full price.


----------



## skylola123 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klper80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have my May box.  Tracking says it was delivered on Friday, 5/17/13, but nothing.
> 
> ...


 This has happened to me this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box said it was delivered on Monday but nothing...and I called the post office and they told me that the mailman remembers leaving it at my door. And I told them that I never saw anything at my door. They told me that maybe it got delivered to the wrong door or maybe someone took it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just emailed Popsugar about it...I don't know what they will do about it. 

I am so sad because I don't know if they have any more May boxes (this box looks amazing!). 

But what is this glitch? Is it saying stuff is delivered but it really hasn't?


----------



## flowers4a (May 22, 2013)

I still haven't gotten my box. It says it will be delivered on the 31st!! WTH! I emailed them telling them how disappointed I was about it cause I paid for it in a timely manner but they aren't holding up their end. I live hawaii and they said the HI and AK boxes go out first. I know that is a lye cause my box shipped after spoilers were posted! According to my shipping info it was shipped on the 13th tandem on the 17th it's still in CA. ugh! This it so frustrating!! I get a sub box for my son and my hubby and they are cheaper and get here much quicker. You would think with the mount we pay for this box they would have faster shipping!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used my Charm and Chain code to get this ring! I'm into big chunky jewelry.
> 
> ...


My ring arrived this afternoon! It shipped super faaaaaaast.

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! And I am super fussy when it comes to jewelry.

It looks even nicer in person!

The Charm &amp; Chain gift code was a GREAT addition.

I would love to see what everyone purchased/picked out!


----------



## gejag (May 22, 2013)

> My ring arrived this afternoon! It shipped super faaaaaaast. I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! And I am super fussy when it comes to jewelry. It looks even nicer in person! The Charm &amp; Chain gift code was a GREAT addition. I would love to see what everyone purchased/picked out!


 That's so exciting! It's like the gift that keeps on giving for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. After you posted the ring I went back to the site but each thing I wanted was on back order. I will see what happens; I hope I can find something before I lose the coup, lol


----------



## Schmootc (May 22, 2013)

I just ordered this ring:






Used WELCOME10 to get another 10% off too.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so exciting! It's like the gift that keeps on giving for you
> 
> ...


LOL! Don't lose the coupon...put it away somewhere safe right now!!!!!

(like inside your make up bag)

My guess is they will have summer sales and you can probably find some fantastic bargain then.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Schmootc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered this ring:
> 
> ...


Oooh I love that! What kind of stones? It's really interesting looking!


----------



## Schmootc (May 22, 2013)

The site says druzy quartz. Haven't heard of druzy before, but it looked sparkly and if there's one thing I love, it's sparkles!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Schmootc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The site says druzy quartz. Haven't heard of druzy before, but it looked sparkly and if there's one thing I love, it's sparkles!


It looks like sugar crystals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's really chic.


----------



## Schmootc (May 22, 2013)

Fingers crossed it looks just as nice in person.


----------



## gejag (May 23, 2013)

> LOL! Don't lose the coupon...put it away somewhere safe right now!!!!! (like inside your make up bag) My guess is they will have summer sales and you can probably find some fantastic bargain then.


 Make up bag! Perfect idea, I'll see it every day! I am sure I will see something I love, plus they are emailing me when some items are back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (May 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can use more than 1 Charm and Chain gift card in a single transaction? I wanted to use 2 of the $30 gift cards to buy 1 item.


----------



## RiRi38 (May 23, 2013)

NOOO! I put my May box in the corner of my dining room because it came while we had out of town company. I didn't really have time to look at it. I noticed the items in the box made their way to my bedroom, and just assumed my husband was cleaning and took everything out of the box. We've been so busy I didn't question it or think twice. Today I went to clean and breakdown the box and it is gone, so again, hubby must have done it when he emptied the box. I went to my room and started putting everything away and realized the Charm &amp; Chain gift card was not there. I asked the hubby and he said he threw away all the paper in the box! My gift card is gone! I can't be mad, because I left an open box out and I know I live with the cleanest man in the world. But boo!


----------



## wldflowur13 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RiRi38* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NOOO! I put my May box in the corner of my dining room because it came while we had out of town company. I didn't really have time to look at it. I noticed the items in the box made their way to my bedroom, and just assumed my husband was cleaning and took everything out of the box. We've been so busy I didn't question it or think twice. Today I went to clean and breakdown the box and it is gone, so again, hubby must have done it when he emptied the box. I went to my room and started putting everything away and realized the Charm &amp; Chain gift card was not there. I asked the hubby and he said he threw away all the paper in the box! My gift card is gone! I can't be mad, because I left an open box out and I know I live with the cleanest man in the world. But boo!


 Oh no!!! Doesnt that drive you nuts?! That happens in my house also. I have papers set aside in order or something and someone "cleans up" and screws up my whole system. Makes me want to scream. Well if I were you I'd say honey, I'll need $30 to spend now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Schmootc (May 23, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *RiRi38* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

NOOO! I put my May box in the corner of my dining room because it came while we had out of town company. I didn't really have time to look at it. I noticed the items in the box made their way to my bedroom, and just assumed my husband was cleaning and took everything out of the box. We've been so busy I didn't question it or think twice. Today I went to clean and breakdown the box and it is gone, so again, hubby must have done it when he emptied the box. I went to my room and started putting everything away and realized the Charm &amp; Chain gift card was not there. I asked the hubby and he said he threw away all the paper in the box! My gift card is gone! I can't be mad, because I left an open box out and I know I live with the cleanest man in the world. But boo! 







> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! Doesnt that drive you nuts?! That happens in my house also. I have papers set aside in order or something and someone "cleans up" and screws up my whole system. Makes me want to scream. Well if I were you I'd say honey, I'll need $30 to spend now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 There are good things and bad things about living alone, but one of the good things is certainly that no one ever touches my stuff! Every now and again, a furry creature might puke on one of my things or bat it around a bit, but that's about the extent of my worries in that department.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2013)

> There are good things and bad things about living alone, but one of the good things is certainly that no one ever touches my stuff! Every now and again, a furry creature might puke on one of my things or bat it around a bit, but that's about the extent of my worries in that department.


 Consigned! Except my monsters like to bite things. One usually sticks to cardboard and paper, but the other will also go for plastic and cloth. He even has a designated chewy towel that lives in the middle of the living room floor because he zeroes in on that particular towel and will drag it out if it is moved elsewhere. His freakout if it's put away completely is kind of hilarious but not worth his obvious panic for it to happen more than the amount of time it takes to run it through the laundry once a week or so.


----------



## gejag (May 23, 2013)

> Oooh I love that! What kind of stones? It's really interesting looking!


 Very pretty, it looks like a Druzy...so hot tight now! Good choice


----------



## wldflowur13 (May 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can use more than 1 Charm and Chain gift card in a single transaction? I wanted to use 2 of the $30 gift cards to buy 1 item.


----------



## flowers4a (May 24, 2013)

Does anyone know a phone number for popsugar? I still have not got my box! I emailed them and they wrote me back but it wasn't the answer I was looking for from them. I can't find a number online anywhere!!


----------



## nancy771 (May 24, 2013)

> Does anyone know a phone number for popsugar? I still have not got my box! I emailed them and they wrote me back but it wasn't the answer I was looking for from them. I can't find a number online anywhere!!


 They don't have a number...for the public atleast. They only contact through email.


----------



## Mary322 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use more than 1 Charm and Chain gift card in a single transaction? I wanted to use 2 of the $30 gift cards to buy 1 item.


The Charm &amp; Chain card doesn't "one per purchase", so I would give it a try and see if it works!


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 24, 2013)

> Does anyone know if you can use more than 1 Charm and Chain gift card in a single transaction? I wanted to use 2 of the $30 gift cards to buy 1 item.


 Let us know if it works I have 2 cards I'm saving for later.


----------



## CLovee (May 24, 2013)

PS sent me my lip tint. I thought it would take a lot longer to receive! I emailed them Monday and FedEx delivered it today. No extra goodies though. I'm still a happy girl!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 25, 2013)

I am interested I joining this box  and was wondering if someone could tell me at what point in the month they ship the box  normally.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 25, 2013)

> I am interested I joining this boxÂ  and was wondering if someone could tell me at what point in the month they ship the boxÂ  normally.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Usually the second week of the month


----------



## lindsaylea (May 25, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new here. Glad to see other people still haven't received their boxes. Well, not glad that you haven't, just that I'm not alone.

This is my first box and I was excited to receive it. It shipped May 14th, and it has said "in transit" to my city since 4:23 a.m. May 18th (It was from South Houston to North Houston--not a long drive). I know that it's FedEx "Smart" Post, and accordingly, must be delivered to my post office. I still haven't seen any confirmation that it has reached the local post office or anything. Very frustrating. I have another subscription box (BarkBox) that shipped after the PopSugar box and arrived days ago. Makes me want to give someone the stink eye.


----------



## Elizabeth Bell (May 27, 2013)

I do.


----------



## MissKellyC (May 28, 2013)

I emailed Charm and Chain regarding how often they restock and when they get all new pieces of jewelry in... They weren't completely helpful as they didn't answer the all new question... But they did say they were completely wiped out by PS (clearly) and they won't be restocked for another month or two... Glad the card is good for a long time!! Note: I guess it was just Gorjana jewelry they were wiped out of as that's what I asked about. Though it looks like plenty of other items have the same problem..lol


----------



## lindsaylea (May 28, 2013)

Is anyone else still waiting on their box?


----------



## gejag (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I emailed Charm and Chain regarding how often they restock and when they get all new pieces of jewelry in... They weren't completely helpful as they didn't answer the all new question... But they did say they were completely wiped out by PS (clearly) and they won't be restocked for another month or two... Glad the card is good for a long time!!
> 
> Note: I guess it was just Gorjana jewelry they were wiped out of as that's what I asked about. Though it looks like plenty of other items have the same problem..lol


 _That's too bad; I shopped right away and things were already sold out...thanks for letting us know!_

_I did get put on a waiting list for a few things...now if I can just keep track of the card...I think I'll make copies and put one in every room and desk.._


----------



## wurly (May 29, 2013)

> _That's too bad; I shopped right away and things were already sold out...thanks for letting us know!_ _I did get put on a waiting list for a few things...now if I can just keep track of the card...I think I'll make copies and put one in every room and desk.._


 I lose my cards too. I've started copying down the info into a document on my ipad so I'll have it when I want to buy something. It can really add up if I don't lose the cards!


----------



## isaboo (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lindsaylea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all, I'm new here. Glad to see other people still haven't received their boxes. Well, not glad that you haven't, just that I'm not alone.
> 
> This is my first box and I was excited to receive it. It shipped May 14th, and it has said "in transit" to my city since 4:23 a.m. May 18th (It was from South Houston to North Houston--not a long drive). I know that it's FedEx "Smart" Post, and accordingly, must be delivered to my post office. I still haven't seen any confirmation that it has reached the local post office or anything. Very frustrating. I have another subscription box (BarkBox) that shipped after the PopSugar box and arrived days ago. Makes me want to give someone the stink eye.


 

Hi!  I live up in the Woodlands.  I've found that Fedex smartpost is hit or miss here in the Houston area.  Sometimes it takes a day and to transfer to USPS and sometimes it takes a week. 



  My box shipped on the 18th and was delivered on the 18th, so I would be concerned as well.  It should have  arrived by now.


----------



## RiRi38 (May 30, 2013)

Best Hubby ever! He went through the trash and found my Chain &amp; Charm gift card! WAHOO!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 30, 2013)

So I accidentally ripped my beauty blender.  She looks a little like Ms. Pac Man now.


----------



## akelley0819 (Jun 5, 2013)

My puppy got my beauty blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2013)

Please keep all trade talk to the b/s/t area! Thank you!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## LindseyJ (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I accidentally ripped my beauty blender.  She looks a little like Ms. Pac Man now.


 I did the same thing! Now I have to be really careful when i use it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 7, 2013)

I got these from charm &amp; chain http://www.charmandchain.com/jewelry/earrings/smooth-pyramid-stud-earrings $13.45 shipped I tried to use more than one gc (on a $90 purchase) but it didn't let me. I also tried a lot of the promo codes from retailmenot and none worked so I guessed one: welcome10 and it worked! So maybe I've seen that on here somewhere?! lol I wish I could afford some of their high dollar stuff but damnit if all my spare money isn't tied up in sub boxes! lol


----------



## gejag (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got these from charm &amp; chain http://www.charmandchain.com/jewelry/earrings/smooth-pyramid-stud-earrings $13.45 shipped I tried to use more than one gc (on a $90 purchase) but it didn't let me. I also tried a lot of the promo codes from retailmenot and none worked so I guessed one: welcome10 and it worked! So maybe I've seen that on here somewhere?! lol I wish I could afford some of their high dollar stuff but damnit if all my spare money isn't tied up in sub boxes! lol


 Thanks for the update on charm &amp; chain; I have a couple of items on the wait list that i would love to get...I HOPE I still have my coupon card !


----------



## IffB (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got these from charm &amp; chain http://www.charmandchain.com/jewelry/earrings/smooth-pyramid-stud-earrings $13.45 shipped I tried to use more than one gc (on a $90 purchase) but it didn't let me. I also tried a lot of the promo codes from retailmenot and none worked so I guessed one: welcome10 and it worked! So maybe I've seen that on here somewhere?! lol I wish I could afford some of their high dollar stuff but damnit if all my spare money isn't tied up in sub boxes! lol


 I ordered the same ones yesterday... I think they already sold out!  

Got the Small Chloe Studs in Silver too with the new code from Gorjana and Griffin from the June box- for $18.95 - they sold out last month at Charm and Chain - nice discounts on both boxes!


----------



## IffB (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got these from charm &amp; chain http://www.charmandchain.com/jewelry/earrings/smooth-pyramid-stud-earrings $13.45 shipped I tried to use more than one gc (on a $90 purchase) but it didn't let me. I also tried a lot of the promo codes from retailmenot and none worked so I guessed one: welcome10 and it worked! So maybe I've seen that on here somewhere?! lol I wish I could afford some of their high dollar stuff but damnit if all my spare money isn't tied up in sub boxes! lol


 I ordered the same ones, for the same price on the same day....yesterday got an email that they were sold out and my order was canceled....sad!


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the same ones, for the same price on the same day....yesterday got an email that they were sold out and my order was canceled....sad!


 Oh no! I haven't gotten an email but my payment hasn't processed either. So I am guessing I might be getting an email soon lol


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone want the Charm &amp; Chain code PM me, I wont be using it.

Taken..


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 27, 2013)

SO, after 3 weeks still nothing from Charm and Chain. Has anyone actually received their order from them yet?


----------



## tanyamib (Jun 28, 2013)

> SO, after 3 weeks still nothing from Charm and Chain. Has anyone actually received their order from them yet?


I ordered mine during their FF and received mine last Saturday


----------

